# MECA Finals Oct 15/16 Nashville



## chefhow

Registration is open on the MECA site for finals, whose going?

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/Events/FinalsQualificationCheck.aspx


Link added.


----------



## BowDown

I'll be there!























Wait, no I wont... :laugh:


----------



## stereo_luver

I might stop by there.

Chuck


----------



## Boostedrex

I'll be there.


----------



## ErinH

*In, but not competing*


What will everyone be in (for those of us who don't know each other)?

I'll be in a black civic (likely) missing the front two hubcaps.


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> I'll be in a black civic (likely) missing the front two hubcaps.


Spinner hubcaps FTW!!!!


----------



## Boostedrex

Don't worry Erin, I'm not competing either. But I'm sure I'll be easy to find.  I'm getting in to town Thursday night. So anyone that wants to get together for dinner/drinks just let me know!!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

God willing I will be there, Friday night or at the last early early Saturday morning.


----------



## Boostedrex

Looking forward to sitting down to dinner with you and Howard while we're all in town Mark.


----------



## chefhow

Boostedrex said:


> Looking forward to sitting down to dinner with you and Howard while we're all in town Mark.


Friday night maybe?


----------



## Boostedrex

chefhow said:


> Friday night maybe?


I'm game for that so long as Mark makes it in town Friday evening. Just have to crash out fairly early as Saturday is going to be a LONG day for me.


----------



## chefhow

Its gonna be a long one for ALL of us. I think I slept about 4 hours Fri and Sat nights.


----------



## Velozity

Boostedrex said:


> I'm game for that so long as Mark makes it in town Friday evening. Just have to crash out fairly early as Saturday is going to be a LONG day for me.


It will be nice to meet you Zach. I'll be the black Toyota Highlander with the Team Diyma sticker 





Audible Physics said:


> God willing I will be there, Friday night or at the last early early Saturday morning.


Friday PLEASE!!!


----------



## Boostedrex

Nice! I've been wanting to meet you for a while. Will be good to finally put a face with a name.


----------



## Mic10is

We will get in Late Thursday Night.

Looking forward to meeting you Zach.


----------



## Boostedrex

Same to you Mic.


----------



## bertholomey

This is why I really wanted to go to finals this year. 

It would be great seeing all the guys I only see once every year or so. 

You all have a safe trip and a fantastic time! I hope to hear lots of good stories (and a few lies )


----------



## ErinH

I'm making plans for some great stories. Word on the street is I might be sharing a room with Howard and he is known for his night tremors. I've got cans of shaving cream ready to go.


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> I'm making plans for some great stories. Word on the street is I might be sharing a room with Howard and he is known for his night tremors. I've got cans of shaving cream ready to go.


Night tremors should be the least of your worries. You'll have to worry about Mike and possibly Chuck as well...


----------



## wdemetrius1

I'm not sure what day I will make it up, but count me in. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone as well.


----------



## Boostedrex

Has anyone heard from the Hobbit to see if he is coming up? Erin, Jay, Demetrius?? I know one of you has talked to him recently.


----------



## ErinH

Boostedrex said:


> Has anyone heard from the Hobbit to see if he is coming up? Erin, Jay, Demetrius?? I know one of you has talked to him recently.


Hobbit?


----------



## Boostedrex

bikinpunk said:


> Hobbit?


R. Slade.


----------



## BowDown

Think rustbucketgirl will win Nationals unopposed?


----------



## ErinH

Boostedrex said:


> R. Slade.


oh. No. I actually just PM'd him earlier to ask. He's in Florida now. Don't think he's going to want to drive. Think he's got plans anyway. I'll let him answer, though. But, no... unless we can coax him in to it.


----------



## Boostedrex

Come on Hobbit. The Guinness is on me if you come up.


----------



## turbo5upra

Velozity said:


> It will be nice to meet you Zach. I'll be the black Toyota Highlander with the Team Diyma sticker


Don't leave out the nice shoes on the Highlander (makes it stand out in a crowd) .....

I'll be along for the ride... look for the only set of NY plates..... lol


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> Hobbit?





Boostedrex said:


> R. Slade.


R. Slade.....Hobbit


----------



## stereo_luver

2 weeks away!

Chuck


----------



## wdemetrius1

bertholomey said:


> R. Slade.....Hobbit




^^

LOL!!! I had forgotten about that one. Zach, we are still trying...


----------



## pionkej

I'll be there on Sunday for sure, maybe Saturday too. If people are going out to eat on Friday night, shoot me a PM though, I might be able to join. Since I live in Murfreesboro I'm always "in town". 

Also, I'll be glad to demo my stereo for anybody that wants to hear it...iPod and Shure headphones. I have perfect sound from every seat.


----------



## ErinH

^ we still on for the HiFi Buys excursion? lol.


Note: Although I'm not competing, I'm more than happy to demo my car to anyone who wants to listen. I have no more than 2 hours tune on it, so I wouldn't expect much. But, the invite is out there.

- Erin


----------



## imjustjason

bikinpunk said:


> ^ we still on for the HiFi Buys excursion?


HiFi Buys is closed on Sunday. You'll have to do that Saturday.


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> ^ we still on for the HiFi Buys excursion? lol.
> 
> 
> Note: Although I'm not competing, I'm more than happy to demo my car to anyone who wants to listen. I have no more than 2 hours tune on it, so I wouldn't expect much. But, the invite is out there.
> 
> - Erin


Well I WAS down. 



imjustjason said:


> HiFi Buys is closed on Sunday. You'll have to do that Saturday.


son of a...my bad Erin


----------



## ErinH

imjustjason said:


> HiFi Buys is closed on Sunday. You'll have to do that Saturday.


NOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Bummer.

Jason, you going on Sunday?


----------



## ErinH

less than 2 weeks out...


----------



## BowDown

Bump.


----------



## thegreatestpenn

its gon' be some DRAMA


----------



## BowDown

*edit*


----------



## chefhow

thegreatestpenn said:


> its gon' be some DRAMA


Why?


----------



## ErinH

chefhow said:


> Why?


See post above yours. It's already started.


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> See post above yours. It's already started.


Wouldja fix it so we dont have this issue? At least not b4 the actual event.


----------



## BowDown

bikinpunk said:


> See post above yours. It's already started.


I aim to please. :laugh:


----------



## chefhow

*edit*


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> Wouldja fix it so we dont have this issue? At least not b4 the actual event.


Tell ya what.. I'll edit it out for ya.


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> Tell ya what.. I'll edit it out for ya.


Thanks, And so will I.


----------



## BowDown

*edit* 


Good luck!


----------



## turbo5upra

We already know how stock class is going down.... It's going to be taken by a underdog.... we already know the car breaks laws and it's even rumored that it's survived absolute zero.


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> We already know how stock class is going down.... It's going to be taken by a underdog.... we already know the car breaks laws and it's even rumored that it's survived absolute zero.


Going to be a long trip at it's 30mph top speed.


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> Going to be a long trip at it's 30mph top speed.


With 6 to 100 miles of open road I bet it hits 135.


----------



## chefhow

There arent enough hampsters to make it go that fast and the exhaust.... She's breaking up captain, I dont think she can hold on much longer....


----------



## turbo5upra

Chef you are way off the mark here.... they are bred to win... take this for example: my 2006 sentra 1.8S silver bullet - Nissan Forums: Nissan Forum


----------



## turbo5upra

the thread has bullet in the title... what more proof does one need?


----------



## imjustjason

bikinpunk said:


> Jason, you going on Sunday?


IDK man, I can't decide. Last year you looney birds kept me out wayyy past my bedtime.


----------



## MacLeod

Well Im in. Just sent my registration in. 

Can't believe I'm doing this. 3 weeks ago I had ZERO gear in my car. It was bone stock. So no making fun of me when I finish 9th.


----------



## sqnut

MacLeod said:


> Well Im in. Just sent my registration in.
> 
> Can't believe I'm doing this. 3 weeks ago I had ZERO gear in my car. It was bone stock. So no making fun of me when I finish 9th.


I can vouch for that. 



chefhow said:


> There arent enough hampsters to make it go that fast and the exhaust.... She's breaking up captain, I dont think she can hold on much longer....


Howard, I have no idea what you're talking about, but you guys have to meet up.


----------



## BowDown

So is toolbox really going to take Modex unopposed?


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> So is toolbox really going to take Modex unopposed?


Doubtful, there should be a bit of a rush to register tonight and into tomorrow.


----------



## MacLeod

Yeah there is always a bunch of last minute additions. Ill be surprised if there aren't nearly twice as many signed up by Monday.


----------



## chefhow

Starting to fill up, but would be great if we had a few more.


----------



## orion1998_1

good luck to everyone, i hope to be back at finals next year


----------



## stereo_luver

imjustjason said:


> IDK man, I can't decide. Last year you looney birds kept me out wayyy past my bedtime.


Just walk away. Thats what I do.

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra

I have a 9pm bed time....


----------



## Mic10is

stereo_luver said:


> Just walk away. Thats what I do.
> 
> Chuck


This is exactly what you need to do with your Truck right now. Put it back on the PA Finals settings and Walk away. Stop messing with it!!!


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> This is exactly what you need to do with your Truck right now. Put it back on the PA Finals settings and Walk away. Stop messing with it!!!


the worst thing to happen to a system is ourselves. :laugh:


----------



## schmiddr2

Sounds like a good time, definitely make it for one day, maybe 2.

Jason, you better be there. It's 20 minutes away. Maybe 10 the way you drive. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

schmiddr2 said:


> Sounds like a good time, definitely make it for one day, maybe 2.
> 
> Jason, you better be there. It's 20 minutes away. Maybe 10 the way you drive. :laugh:


I'll pick him up on Sunday. No excuses!


----------



## turbo5upra

Bike... Feel free to pick us up in ny if your playing taxi...


----------



## stereo_luver

Mic10is said:


> This is exactly what you need to do with your Truck right now. Put it back on the PA Finals settings and Walk away. Stop messing with it!!!


It's a sickness! But I'm walking away and not messing with it.

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra

stereo_luver said:


> It's a sickness! But I'm walking away and not messing with it.
> 
> Chuck


Gotta say.... spent a bit of time going over the tune with blowdown tonight and it's done.... I think we have milked the last drop of ESSQ out of a two way setup in a Sentra that can be had.

Tomorrow the bucket hits the auto spa and gets some new trans fluid,a tire rotation, brake adjustment and other odds and ends.....

I can officially say I'm excited and that we are bringing our A game.


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Gotta say.... spent a bit of time going over the tune with blowdown tonight and it's done.... I think we have milked the last drop of ESSQ out of a two way setup in a Sentra that can be had.
> 
> Tomorrow the bucket hits the auto spa and gets some new trans fluid,a tire rotation, brake adjustment and other odds and ends.....
> 
> I can officially say I'm excited and that we are bringing our A game.


Tru. Gotta say flipping phase on the mids, dialing in the TA, and adjusting L/R levels a bit did it wonders. Look out Stock class.


----------



## chefhow

I bet that sushi dinner is gonna taste REALLY GOOD.


----------



## BowDown

Haha. They have already lost a couple rounds to me... but if he can take finals with my tuneage assistance I'll be happy. :laugh:


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> I bet that sushi dinner is gonna taste REALLY GOOD.


Sad thing is.. the original bet was to do it with just adding an EQ. Headunit, mids, tweets, amps, subs.. later it's finally there.


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> Sad thing is.. the original bet was to do it with just adding an EQ. Headunit, mids, tweets, amps, subs.. later it's finally there.


So then they owe you a steak dinner?


----------



## BowDown

chefhow said:


> So then they owe you a steak dinner?


Did from PA. But hey, it's about finals now... :laugh:

Mmm... steak.


----------



## turbo5upra

bet shmet..... I could care less about picking up a tab... you picking up a tab.... car has come a long way and is impressive. It's a force by sentra standards to be reckoned with.

I'm excited about where we are standing today after a summer.


----------



## turbo5upra

bet shmet..... I could care less about picking up a tab... you picking up a tab.... car has come a long way and is impressive. It's a force by sentra standards to be reckoned with.

I'm excited about where we are standing today after a summer.


----------



## BowDown

Good enough to post twice even!


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> Good enough to post twice even!


You can say that again!!!!



































:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

chefhow said:


> You can say that again!!!!
> 
> :


x2.


----------



## asota

Have a finals question what is the norm for keeping battery up indoors at finals? I was going to bring my battery charger is that what most do?


----------



## Mic10is

asota said:


> Have a finals question what is the norm for keeping battery up indoors at finals? I was going to bring my battery charger is that what most do?


charger or power supply. If you have time, i highly recommend making your own ends with anderson power plugs
SMH SY175 Series 4 AWG 175A Breakaway DC Power Connector 263-120

youre close enough that partsexpress will have them to you in a day.

this makes a much safer connection than using battery clamps with Hood up.

I put the end in a vice. put a bunch of solder in the connector. use a propane torch to melt it down and shove the wire into it and let it cool, or I mist it with water to help it cool a little faster.
crimping the ends makes it difficult to push all the way in sometimes.


----------



## AccordUno

Since, I'm local, any chance I can get some seat time in with a few of you or at least some pictures, probably late Saturday or sometime before trophy ceremony? Looking for motivation to finish my build or just put some decent tunes in my car..


----------



## chefhow

I will have my car open for demo's on Sunday, I get judged on Saturday.


----------



## ErinH

Ditto. I won't be competing but if you can track me down we can go outside for a demo for sure. It will help pass the time.


----------



## AccordUno

^^ Any changes since Vinny's?


----------



## ErinH

Maybe a couple hours worth of tune. That's it.


----------



## turbo5upra

If they go in order by class then the sentra will be open for rides pretty much all day sat.


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> If they go in order by class then the sentra will be open for rides pretty much all day sat.


Leave your MJ CD home.


----------



## ErinH

BowDown said:


> Leave your MJ CD home.


Wrong!


----------



## BowDown

bikinpunk said:


> Wrong!


How about Darius Rutker? :laugh: He listens to alot of nasty ****.


----------



## turbo5upra

I can bring bowdown with me and he can give rides...


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> I can bring bowdown with me and he can give rides...


Not gay if you're driving. :laugh:


----------



## imjustjason

BowDown said:


> Leave your MJ CD home.


Wut?! That's SQ comp blasphemy.


----------



## BowDown

imjustjason said:


> Wut?! That's SQ comp blasphemy.


Seriously? I don't find MJ any more 'SQ' than say Cranberries.


----------



## stereo_luver

AccordUno said:


> Since, I'm local, any chance I can get some seat time in with a few of you or at least some pictures, probably late Saturday or sometime before trophy ceremony? Looking for motivation to finish my build or just put some decent tunes in my car..


NO! You said my soundstage was narrow and my center was far off to the left.






j/k

My truck is always open for you to have a listen. Look forward to seeing you again.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

4 days to go.

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra

Who would want to listen to chucks truck anyway? The vocals sound like crap...


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Who would want to listen to chucks truck anyway? The vocals sound like crap...


Was he the one with the latino music?


----------



## chefhow

BowDown said:


> Was he the one with the latino music?


He was salsa dancing to it in the parking lot at Pa Finals.


----------



## ErinH

turbo5upra said:


> Who would want to listen to chucks truck anyway? The vocals sound like crap...


The midbass and highs are great. The tonality is bad though. Lol.


----------



## jonesy22645

I will be attending. Arrival on Friday mid afternoon


----------



## turbo5upra

Tooth brush... Check
Clean darwz.... Check
Maracas...... Check


----------



## turbo5upra

not sure what keeps causing me to look like an idiot and help my post count.... Oh the doors I opened...


----------



## ErinH

Double post... Check.


----------



## Mic10is

MECA World Finals Soundfest One Week Out | 12 Volt News


----------



## AccordUno

stereo_luver said:


> NO! You said my soundstage was narrow and my center was far off to the left.
> 
> Chuck


Narrow? Hmm, going to have to get ears checked or drink a little more the night before.. :laugh:
To the left? I actually said right.. :worried:


----------



## pionkej

Might be an odd place to put this, but I figured most attending would see it. If anybody has a pair of busted tweeters they are willing to part with that LOOK fine, I'd love to have them. I got holes in my kicks I want to plug/cover until I can find a better solution. 

Thanks and look forward to seeing everybody.


----------



## schmiddr2

I have some that are surface mount only, but it sounds like you need some with flush mounting hardware. They're cheap but you can have them anyway, LMK.


----------



## Matt R

AccordUno said:


> Since, I'm local, any chance I can get some seat time in with a few of you or at least some pictures, probably late Saturday or sometime before trophy ceremony? Looking for motivation to finish my build or just put some decent tunes in my car..


How many years worth of motivation do you need?!!!!!


----------



## ErinH

What time do you guys plan on getting there Sunday?


----------



## AccordUno

Matt R said:


> How many years worth of motivation do you need?!!!!!


I'm probably better off dropping it off and getting a deck and speakers installed than getting a full system built.. But I don't see it happening.. :blush:


:laugh::laugh:

if you can figure out how to squeeze 5 amps (3 ref300, 2 ref200), 2 - 10s, processor, 3 way setup in a crew cab titan.. I might be able to git r dun before the world ends..:laugh:


----------



## scyankee

chefhow said:


> I will have my car open for demo's on Sunday, I get judged on Saturday.


I will be doing the same


----------



## turbo5upra

bikinpunk said:


> What time do you guys plan on getting there Sunday?


I'm betting somewhere around 7:30..... unless we are doing a group breakfest.


----------



## eviling

Mic10is said:


> MECA World Finals Soundfest One Week Out | 12 Volt News


awh nobody noticed mic made news! dont worry i noticed  cool stuff. wish I could of placed in the PA finals, 72.0 4th, 72.5 3rd  grrr that .5 got me! and my door has a really annoying buzz that idk where it came from..this driver side door is becoming quite the headache :mean: wish i could make finals. looking like next year assuming I can make enough shows.


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> I'm betting somewhere around 7:30..... unless we are doing a group breakfest.


Or a tag team gang bang with a bunch of dudes?


----------



## schmiddr2

Seems like only a few dozen people are ever posting in the 12volt events section, but in case you got some stuff you might want to trade, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a/115547-meca-2011-sale-wtb-trade-thread.html


----------



## Rustbucketgrl

Captain's log.......en route to Nashville ...is it to early to have my maracas out


----------



## pionkej

schmiddr2 said:


> I have some that are surface mount only, but it sounds like you need some with flush mounting hardware. They're cheap but you can have them anyway, LMK.


I appreciate the offer, but I do need flush mount. 

I may just plug the hole and keep my eyes open for a pair of SPX Pro tweets that don't sell in the first two minutes of being posted.  I have the SPX Pro mids in my kicks already anyway.


----------



## Rustbucketgrl

Progress report...yup still driving....


----------



## BowDown

Rustbucketgrl said:


> Progress report...yup still driving....


Are you deaf yet?


----------



## turbo5upra

Tusk just ended....  eta 2:30


----------



## tintbox

Right on Yeti!


----------



## ErinH

Yeti's don't have tusks, silly. 

Mike, you still (no pun intended) the only one modex or did others finally sign up?


----------



## Matt R

Rustbucketgrl said:


> Progress report...yup still driving....


Man, how far is it for you?? Two days worth of driving, you may get the furthest traveled award!!!!!


----------



## chefhow

They beat Mic and I by several hundred miles Matt. Unless somebody is coming out from the west coast they should have it in the bag.


----------



## turbo5upra

Matt R said:


> Man, how far is it for you?? Two days worth of driving, you may get the furthest traveled award!!!!!


Others signed up in toy boxes class... 850 or so miles... Best I can tell by the list she will win it if it's a award!


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Others signed up in toy boxes class... 850 or so miles... Best I can tell by the list she will win it if it's a award!


Prbly be the only award you come home with! :laugh: 

I kid, I kid. Good luck everyone!


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> Prbly be the only award you come home with! :laugh:
> 
> I kid, I kid. Good luck everyone!


Maybe if you ask nice chef can make a seasoning that will make them there words taste better! 


She has ny points chimp in the bag :-0


----------



## turbo5upra

Rustybucket in nashville!


----------



## imjustjason

So your saying I should drive home more carefully today?


----------



## BowDown

imjustjason said:


> So your saying I should drive home more carefully today?


Ya, he may be trying to race a GT40 in the Sentra. :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> Ya, he may be trying to race a GT40 in the Sentra. :laugh:


That wasn't a pic of a gt.... It's a 360.....


----------



## imjustjason

I'll keep an eye for all exotics, especially exotic Sentras.


----------



## turbo5upra

Rusty 2006's are exotic in this here neck of the woods!


----------



## Velozity

I'm glad the northern half of our team made it there safely. Is Andy riding with Chuck? I'm hitting the road around 6am.


----------



## Matt R

Them Oklahoma boys have a long trip, we'll have to see who gets it!!!


----------



## turbo5upra

Is Andy showing?


----------



## tintbox

bikinpunk said:


> Yeti's don't have tusks, silly.
> 
> Mike, you still (no pun intended) the only one modex or did others finally sign up?


4 total.


----------



## turbo5upra

safe drive ya'll


----------



## Boostedrex

chefhow said:


> They beat Mic and I by several hundred miles Matt. Unless somebody is coming out from the west coast they should have it in the bag.


Ummmm, hello?? I'm here now and I came out from Cali. Though I cheated and flew.  Where is everybody staying? I'm at the Motel 6 off I-65 in Goodlettsville.


----------



## stereo_luver

Boostedrex said:


> Ummmm, hello?? I'm here now and I came out from Cali. Though I cheated and flew.  Where is everybody staying? I'm at the Motel 6 off I-65 in Goodlettsville.


Holiday Inn right near the Fairgrounds.....Yes I'm up and about to hit the road. Leaving out of Philly in about an hour.

Chuck


----------



## chefhow

I'm leaving in about 15 minutes and staying at the Club Hotel about 6 miles away with Mic and Mike Stil


----------



## tintbox

Tool Bag is in route.


----------



## turbo5upra

tintbox said:


> Tool Bag is in route.


That's cool.... But what about the tool box and it's driver? Lol


----------



## BowDown

tintbox said:


> Tool Bag is in route.


4 People eh? Wonder if it's too late to enter the comp? :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

turbo5upra said:


> That's cool.... But what about the tool box and it's driver? Lol




You know - it still makes me smile every time I see that Yeti in your avatar.


----------



## BowDown

bertholomey said:


> You know - it still makes me smile every time I see that Yeti in your avatar.


It's a pedo-yeti.


----------



## turbo5upra

Sno cone? (monsters Inc.) lol


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Sno cone? (monsters Inc.) lol


----------



## imjustjason

Anybody like kickass cheeseburgers? 

Welcome to Gabby's!

I recommend the Seamus with an egg and fries, or the Gabby with an egg and fries... if you're really hungry.

Less than a mile from the Fairgrounds. 

Tennessee State Fairgrounds to 493 Humphreys St, Nashville, TN 37203 - Google Maps

You'll have to go on Saturday before 2:30. Closed on Sunday.


----------



## schmiddr2

I've never even heard of Gabby's. I'll have to give it a try sometime.

Boscos is an overall great place to eat/drink. On 21st. Ave. and Wedgewood.


----------



## pionkej

schmiddr2 said:


> I've never even heard of Gabby's. I'll have to give it a try sometime.
> 
> Boscos is an overall great place to eat/drink. On 21st. Ave. and Wedgewood.


I'd never heard of it either...and I love burgers. Thanks Jason.

Down in the same area as Boscos is Taco Mamacita which is fair priced and has a great balcony (since the next couple of nights are supposed to be very nice). 

If you like beer, they got it. The Mojitos and Rita's are the best though, no mixers used in the Mojitos which ruin the taste IMHO.

Southstreet is also good. It's more of a sports bar type, but fair drink prices, not too loud, and has a nice mix of southern fare and seafood options. A bonus if you're in mixed company is that you can still smoke on the second floor of the place (this is the ONLY place I know in Nashville that allows it that isn't a bar--but you still have to be 21 to sit upstairs).


----------



## jester

Best of luck guys!


----------



## Matt R

imjustjason said:


> Anybody like kickass cheeseburgers?
> 
> Welcome to Gabby's!
> 
> I recommend the Seamus with an egg and fries, or the Gabby with an egg and fries... if you're really hungry.
> 
> Less than a mile from the Fairgrounds.
> 
> Tennessee State Fairgrounds to 493 Humphreys St, Nashville, TN 37203 - Google Maps
> 
> You'll have to go on Saturday before 2:30. Closed on Sunday.


I'm in man, me and you. We'll send the bill to Kirk!!


----------



## thehatedguy

Bring me one back.


----------



## eviling

i demand pictures


----------



## ErinH

imjustjason said:


> Anybody like kickass cheeseburgers?
> 
> Welcome to Gabby's!
> 
> I recommend the Seamus with an egg and fries, or the Gabby with an egg and fries... if you're really hungry.
> 
> Less than a mile from the Fairgrounds.
> 
> Tennessee State Fairgrounds to 493 Humphreys St, Nashville, TN 37203 - Google Maps
> 
> You'll have to go on Saturday before 2:30. Closed on Sunday.


Note to self:
Never read a post by Jason when you're hungry.


----------



## Notloudenuf

eviling said:


> i demand pictures


^ This x1000


----------



## imjustjason

OK. 










Sweet potato fries.


----------



## turbo5upra

Heard a few vehicles tonight.... Not too impressed... Did love chucks truck however.


----------



## imjustjason

Matt R said:


> I'm in man, me and you. We'll send the bill to Kirk!!


Perfect!!


----------



## ErinH

a reminder to all:
take as many pictures as you can!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1

Thanks for the recommendation Jason!!!




imjustjason said:


> Anybody like kickass cheeseburgers?
> 
> Welcome to Gabby's!
> 
> I recommend the Seamus with an egg and fries, or the Gabby with an egg and fries... if you're really hungry.
> 
> Less than a mile from the Fairgrounds.
> 
> Tennessee State Fairgrounds to 493 Humphreys St, Nashville, TN 37203 - Google Maps
> 
> You'll have to go on Saturday before 2:30. Closed on Sunday.


----------



## wdemetrius1

I'm en route.


----------



## eviling

imjustjason said:


> OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet potato fries.


blood clot on a bun yummm


----------



## bertholomey

eviling said:


> blood clot on a bun yummm


Who you callin' blood clot.... J/K


----------



## chefhow

Update!!!
Team DiYMA won Team of the Year
Mic won Spirit Award
Howard won Pioneer award
Sheri won SQ Rookie of the year
Mike S won ModEx National points champ
Mike D and Howard won Hatfield and McCoy

Great day for Team DiYMA


----------



## turbo5upra

Congrats sheri! Rookie of the year... Toolman... Mic... Whole team!


----------



## Rustbucketgrl

Great day for our team today and a special thanks to EVERYONE who contributed to my win of rookie of the year....


----------



## turbo5upra

Chef and mike too!!!!!


----------



## Velozity

chefhow said:


> Update!!!
> Team DiYMA won Team of the Year
> Mic won Spirit Award
> Howard won Pioneer award
> Sheri won SQ Rookie of the year
> Mike S won ModEx National points champ
> Mike D and Howard won Hatfield and McCoy
> 
> Great day for Team DiYMA




Don't forget Todd won Extreme National Points Co-Champion


----------



## turbo5upra

I fail @ pics.... going to work @ correcting that tomorrow....




















Thanks Ant/ Diyma for having us and thank you again Second Skin!

Todd.... I'm highly impressed!


----------



## turbo5upra

Ps for all of those in attendance... We will crash the sentra into downtown Harlem on the way home... We might even get lucky and run over grandma's hand on the way!


----------



## BowDown

So judging is today?


----------



## highly

eviling said:


> i demand pictures


Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## turbo5upra

bbs's on a yota? I'm confused


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> So judging is today?


results are tonight.... we just got the results of the year last night....


----------



## ErinH

About to leave. See you d-bags shortly.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks guys for the update.... I checked several times during the day, and my stupid post from yesterday morning kept showing up as the last post. 

Fantastic results so far - congrats! Looking forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## ErinH

I'm bringing 3 lenses and a flash. I'm on a mission for photos.


----------



## eviling

turbo5upra said:


> I fail @ pics.... going to work @ correcting that tomorrow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ant/ Diyma for having us and thank you again Second Skin!
> 
> Todd.... I'm highly impressed!


that's incredible work, i would feel like such a rookie showing off my work around work like that :mean:

god do i wish i was down their


----------



## Syracuse Customs

Rookie of the year..... Congrats Sheri ! Im so proud !


----------



## schmiddr2

Brian is a cool mo fo. Thanks for the introductions and helping with the trade deal. 

It was good to see and meet everyone. GJ Team diyma.


----------



## BowDown

Congrats Chef!


----------



## pionkej

It was great meeting everybody. I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to hear more cars, but I think I enjoyed putting names/screen names and faces together more anyway. I hope everybody had a blast at the show and with Nashville if you were visiting from out of town.

Looking forward to all the pictures since I forgot my camera.


----------



## chefhow

Team DiYMA results

Sheri 5th place Stock Class
Howard 1st Place Street
Mike D 2nd Place Street
Lori/Mic 6th Place Modified
Chuck 2nd Place Mod Street
Mike S 2nd Place ModEx
Todd 1st Place Exteme

So I'd say it was a pretty good day for the team


----------



## turbo5upra

Congrats team!


----------



## ErinH

Pictures coming soon...


----------



## ErinH

Just got home. Super tired and super hungry. 
Had a total blast. Will come back later and talk it up more. Gotta go eat and get some much needed sleep.

In the meantime, I took about 97 photos (actually, I took about 120 but deleted some blurry/dark ones) and provided the link to them all in my folder below. If anyone has specific questions feel free to copy it to this thread and ask. I just don't want to paste them all and kill everyone's bandwidth. Much easier to look in the folder. 

MECA Finals 2011 pictures by bikinpunk - Photobucket


- Erin


PS: Go team DIYMA!









Of course, I'm the d-bag without the diyma shirt.


----------



## thegreatestpenn

superawesome NOW GET SOME POINTS FOR NEXT SEASON AT MY SHOW OCT. 30TH


----------



## thegreatestpenn

and might i add, saw the pics, SQ competitors def have the better looking rides. big money big money


----------



## SouthSyde

Awesome pics! How many entries were there?


----------



## eviling

SouthSyde said:


> Awesome pics! How many entries were there?


id imagine at least 300 :\ that's just a guess though.


----------



## turbo5upra

Divide that by 3 and you should have a better idea


----------



## Mirage_Man

Looks like a blast! I hope to come to one of these meets one of these days.


----------



## audionutz

Congrats Chef! And Steve too!


----------



## wdemetrius1

I just got home. We had had a blast. It was great meeting everyone. Congratulations to all of the winners.


----------



## Velozity

Tha' Crew:











The Yeti...


----------



## turbo5upra

thanks mike.... 

See what happens if you don't show up with a car to compete with?


----------



## BowDown

Velozity said:


> Tha' Crew:
> The Yeti...


Comes out of the closet, only to get thrown into a trunk. :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra

schmiddr2 said:


> Brian is a cool mo fo. Thanks for the introductions and helping with the trade deal.
> 
> It was good to see and meet everyone. GJ Team diyma.


Thank you! and it was good meeting you.


----------



## AccordUno

My bad, I should have showed up. Something came up more pressing.. Congrats to all.. Maybe next year, maybe next year..


----------



## BowDown

*Meca: National Champion or World Champion?*

Not to stomp on anyone's toes that just took MECA Nationals... Congrats BTW! But I am curious why people are referring to their win as World Champion? Was there any competitors from outside the states? Seems as though there may be some kick ass cars overseas (from build logs and such) that due to distances we aren't able to compete against. Just sayin...


----------



## thegreatestpenn

*Re: Meca: National Champion or World Champion?*

stern was trying to get into china, but that didn't work out.


----------



## ErinH




----------



## ErinH




----------



## ErinH




----------



## ErinH




----------



## turbo5upra

To lowdown.... There was an Acura there, I'm pretty sure the xb isn't made in the us, as well as other makes... Pretty international to me


----------



## ErinH




----------



## ErinH




----------



## ErinH




----------



## ErinH

decided to link them here. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


>



Erin,

Thanks for hosting the photos, photobucket kept crashing on me as I tried to view everything.

But seriously...photo #2?  I'm going to send you a picture tonight with a more respectable photo that has the floor/carpet in the trunk so you can replace that ghetto looking picture. 

Until then, here is a picture of what replaced my Deford/DSV-1 in my "dumbed down" build:


----------



## eviling

I was about to say I dont see josh anywhere, but i found him. 










looks like a 3rd place trophy. 

really wish i could hear these cars  how friendly are people abotu demo's at finals? i found people were really kind offy about demo's at states it seemed, nobody even asked me for demo :\ i think i did 2 demos, one to a shop worker at a and s, and one to another guy who was getting into car audio.


----------



## BowDown

*Re: Meca: National Champion or World Champion?*



thegreatestpenn said:


> stern was trying to get into china, but that didn't work out.


Gotcha.. but it just seems kinda vain to label yourself as a world champion when never competed on a global scale?


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: Meca: National Champion or World Champion?*



BowDown said:


> Gotcha.. but it just seems kinda vain to label yourself as a world champion when never competed on a global scale?


is the MLB world series played outside the US?

Let those who did well enjoy their hard work and accomplishments without trying to find a way to diminish or tarnish their accolades.

even if its jest or trying to be funny...it really isnt.

These people busted their ass with travel, time, money etc...to get to this point and considering how many others have done the same but didnt or couldnt make it to finals--Those that trophied and especially those that won deserve all the praise in the world.

Until youve done it--you have ZERO room to talk, joke or speculate about anything.


----------



## ErinH

BowDown said:


> Gotcha.. but it just seems kinda vain to label yourself as a world champion when never competed on a global scale?


Yes, the title world is silly. But it's not like we don't all understand that it's tongue in cheek. 


Hopefully we don't have to focus attention in such a silly topic.


----------



## MacLeod

*Re: Meca: National Champion or World Champion?*



Mic10is said:


> is the MLB world series played outside the US?
> 
> Let those who did well enjoy their hard work and accomplishments without trying to find a way to diminish or tarnish their accolades.
> 
> even if its jest or trying to be funny...it really isnt.
> 
> These people busted their ass with travel, time, money etc...to get to this point and considering how many others have done the same but didnt or couldnt make it to finals--Those that trophied and especially those that won deserve all the praise in the world.
> 
> Until youve done it--you have ZERO room to talk, joke or speculate about anything.


Couldn't agree more. Its very hard to win at finals. Trust me, this was my 5th and I still haven't won. We work our balls off and dump countless hours and dollars into trying to win it all at finals. Getting into semantics about the title and trying to make it less than it is or say its somehow vain is just ridiculous and kinda insulting to those that have won. 

And like Mic pointed out, there aren't any Japanese football teams yet the winner of the Super Bowl is considered world champions.


----------



## BowDown

*Re: Meca: National Champion or World Champion?*



Mic10is said:


> is the MLB world series played outside the US?
> 
> Let those who did well enjoy their hard work and accomplishments without trying to find a way to diminish or tarnish their accolades.
> 
> even if its jest or trying to be funny...it really isnt.
> 
> These people busted their ass with travel, time, money etc...to get to this point and considering how many others have done the same but didnt or couldnt make it to finals--Those that trophied and especially those that won deserve all the praise in the world.
> 
> Until youve done it--you have ZERO room to talk, joke or speculate about anything.


Just seems like typical American short-sighted or an illusory superiority complex to think that beating a sample of competitors on a National level constitutes World Class status?  Maybe it's just me.

FYI: This wasn't originally part of this thread.. my thread was merged into this thread. 

I'm well aware there's a good deal of time, money, travel that goes into this Hobby, and congrats to those who placed. But it just seems claiming to of played on a World stage is a bit over the top.


----------



## BowDown

bikinpunk said:


> Yes, the title world is silly. But it's not like we don't all understand that it's tongue in cheek.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we don't have to focus attention in such a silly topic.


This is true. Also why I didn't want to pollute this thread with my topic.


----------



## BowDown

*Re: Meca: National Champion or World Champion?*



MacLeod said:


> Couldn't agree more. Its very hard to win at finals. Trust me, this was my 5th and I still haven't won. We work our balls off and dump countless hours and dollars into trying to win it all at finals. Getting into semantics about the title and trying to make it less than it is or say its somehow vain is just ridiculous and kinda insulting to those that have won.
> 
> And like Mic pointed out, there aren't any Japanese football teams yet the winner of the Super Bowl is considered world champions.


Just because another organization claims it doesn't mean it's correct. :laugh:

Didn't take anything away from those that have won.


----------



## pionkej

chefhow said:


> Team DiYMA results
> 
> Sheri 5th place Stock Class
> Howard 1st Place Street
> Mike D 2nd Place Street
> Lori/Mic 6th Place Modified
> Chuck 2nd Place Mod Street
> Mike S 2nd Place ModEx
> Todd 1st Place Exteme
> 
> So I'd say it was a pretty good day for the team


Enough with the "world champion" debate and back to the topic. Congrats to Team DiYMA and how everybody did.

I do think it would be cool if we actually attached screen name's to this list for those that only know the members this way. I met many people yesterday, some I held onto the name/screen name, screen name/car, screen name/name/car challenge...other's I didn't. And I was there! There are people who check this thread out who don't know anybody outside of their screen name.

I don't think it should be limited to this list either, but anybody who attended fill free to jump in. I just pulled this list to say Congrats again and get this thread back on track to celebration and not semantics.


----------



## ErinH

BowDown said:


> Just because another organization claims it doesn't mean it's correct. :laugh:


Agreed. Again, it's understood. 

Next...


----------



## ErinH

BowDown said:


> This is true. Also why I didn't want to pollute this thread with my topic.


I merged the two because we don't need a thread dedicated to MECA finals nomenclature when it can be covered here.


----------



## BowDown

pionkej said:


> I do think it would be cool if we actually attached screen name's to this list


Sheri/Brian 5th place Stock Class - *Rustbucketgrl / turbo5upra*
Howard 1st Place Street - *Chefhow*
Mike D 2nd Place Street - *Velozity*
Lori/Mic 6th Place Modified - *Mic10is*
Chuck 2nd Place Mod Street - *stereo_luver*
Mike S 2nd Place ModEx - *tintbox*
Todd 1st Place Exteme - *highly*

All I know.


----------



## MacLeod

Anybody get to listen to Eldridge's NASCAR? I was under the weather all day and spent most of the day sleeping in my car so I didn't get to listen to hardly anybody's.


----------



## ErinH

Aaron, I did. I'll post my thoughts on everything tonight. 

Ps: did you like your picture? You were sleeping hard. Lol.


----------



## MacLeod

LMAO! Didn't even see that one. Yeah I was feeling pretty rough and was drugged up pretty good. Think that was the first of about 3 naps. Gotta do something to get my picture posted I suppose. What's sad is that I'm even uglier when I'm sleeping! I feel sorry for my wife.


----------



## eviling

bikinpunk said:


> Aaron, I did. I'll post my thoughts on everything tonight.
> 
> Ps: did you like your picture? You were sleeping hard. Lol.


that explains allot, i was wondering why you took a picture of a random person sleeping.


----------



## MacLeod

Because it was a more exciting picture than the one of my install.


----------



## SSSnake

Congrats to all!


----------



## Velozity

Other forum members who competed:

Matt Roberts- MattR
Steve McIntyre- customtronic
Matt Daly- scyankee
Demetrius Willingham- wdemetrius1
Aaron Thomas- Macleod
Josh Kleckner- d3adl1ft3r


Any others please post. Congrats to all forum members!


----------



## d3adl1fter

On the trek home somewhere in Tennessee at waffle house I recommend berts chili a lot! 

Anyway had a great time saw a lot people it was a great learning experience...I listened to no cars as I wanted to take it all in first....

Congrats to team Diyma for an overall job well done and a deserved team of the year award...also congrats to all the WORLD champions and I agree with mic until you are in the judging lanes just congratulate and don't criticize...

Want to say a big thanks to zack (boostedrx) for coming all the way from ca to judge and give the most insight on what he heard bad as well as good...

Ray you were definitely in my car for a demo at state finals...believe me I remember...and yes I placed third..bad time to develop alternator noise and some odd speaker noise...congrats to mike stills on besting me again and hard to be in same class as steve cook lol that truck is sick...

Great job to all the other members from the board that were there...

Those I didn't talk to I was the quiet guy that had the black Kia


----------



## turbo5upra

In the words of smokey from Friday.... I don't give a fu$&):.... 'twas a great weekend.... 

This event gave me the motivation I've been missing the past couple of months.... Don't worry team diyma I'll carry your asses @ iasca finals 

Can't let rustbucketgrl show me up in her rookie year... Might just be extra cold that week we get back home lol....


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> In the words of smokey from Friday.... I don't give a fu$&):.... 'twas a great weekend....
> 
> This event gave me the motivation I've been missing the past couple of months.... Don't worry team diyma I'll carry your asses @ iasca finals
> 
> Can't let rustbucketgrl show me up in her rookie year... Might just be extra cold that week we get back home lol....


Tru! FL to NY over spring break is going to be a rude awakening. :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra

BowDown said:


> Tru! FL to NY over spring break is going to be a rude awakening. :laugh:


Swing and a miss! I meant I might have to stop in pa on the way through... Or go without for a week.


----------



## turbo5upra

Ohnoes forgot Josh was in pa... Don't worry Josh... You aren't my type. Lol


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Swing and a miss! I meant I might have to stop in pa on the way through... Or go without for a week.


Think you need to get back in the closet (trunk).


----------



## d3adl1fter

turbo5upra said:


> Ohnoes forgot Josh was in pa... Don't worry Josh... You aren't my type. Lol


Made it t VA..

Damn it Brian now I'm upset...


----------



## chefhow

d3adl1fter said:


> Made it t VA..
> 
> Damn it Brian now I'm upset...


Smooth sailing all the way thru Va. Im just outside Winchester and we've been movin!!


----------



## tintbox

Good times this weekend. GO TEAM DIYMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbo5upra

90 miles outta pa.... We going to win the race to pa?


----------



## eviling

MacLeod said:


> Because it was a more exciting picture than the one of my install.


:laugh: I am sure that's not true.


----------



## asota

Just got back and had to say another big gratz to all the new world champs but especially to Howard his win is a big boost to all us sq nerds who don't have a $30k car or a $20k system tuned by a top tuner at great expence but can go to the world finals with a modest car and modest system and come back a world champ. Gratz again to Howard and his team who came through in his time of near disater when his "Dash Pads by Mic. didn't pass verifacation.


----------



## highly

*Re: Meca: National Champion or World Champion?*



BowDown said:


> Not to stomp on anyone's toes that just took MECA Nationals... Congrats BTW! But I am curious why people are referring to their win as World Champion? Was there any competitors from outside the states? Seems as though there may be some kick ass cars overseas (from build logs and such) that due to distances we aren't able to compete against. Just sayin...


We didn't name it. Clearly written on the awards. I don't disagree with the generally pompous declaration of 'World', but that's what MECA calls it. <shrugs>


----------



## highly

asota said:


> Just got back and had to say another big gratz to all the new world champs but especially to Howard his win is a big boost to all us sq nerds who don't have a $30k car or a $20k system tuned by a top tuner at great expence but can go to the world finals with a modest car and modest system and come back a world champ. Gratz again to Howard and his team who came through in his time of near disater when his "Dash Pads by Mic. didn't pass verifacation.


The same goes for every car on the Team. These are ALL cars that were built and tuned entirely by this small group of enthusiasts, most of us with knowledge learned on this very site. This isn't a big deal, it is HUGE. Every single member on the team should be deeply proud of themselves and their cars. Truly an honor to be a member of such a fine group of people. Mic, Howard... thank you for talking me down from the ledge. I really was ready to jump. Without your efforts I never would have made it. Sincerely, thank you.

-Todd


----------



## turbo5upra

asota said:


> Just got back and had to say another big gratz to all the new world champs but especially to Howard his win is a big boost to all us sq nerds who don't have a $30k car or a $20k system tuned by a top tuner at great expence but can go to the world finals with a modest car and modest system and come back a world champ. Gratz again to Howard and his team who came through in his time of near disater when his "Dash Pads by Mic. didn't pass verifacation.


So ur sayin chefs cars a pile??? Lol jk congrats to u as well... Doin it again next year?


----------



## chefhow

asota said:


> Just got back and had to say another big gratz to all the new world champs but especially to Howard his win is a big boost to all us sq nerds who don't have a $30k car or a $20k system tuned by a top tuner at great expence but can go to the world finals with a modest car and modest system and come back a world champ. Gratz again to Howard and his team who came through in his time of near disater when his "Dash Pads by Mic. didn't pass verifacation.


Thanks Chris and way to step up not 1 class, but 2 when things got crazy for you. Great showing and you should be proud of how you did. 

Team DiYMA is about working together as a team and EVERYONE came thru for each other at some point in the weekend. I cant say thanks enough to Mic, without him non of this could have been possible, I mean NON. When I freaked out with a rattle that developed an hour before judging started he kept me calm and rational and I figured it out. When I was told my dash pad was not legal AFTER the 1st judge got in to start, he again kept me calm and we got it done and ready to judge in 5 minutes. Todd, again, thank you for all the help this weekend, especially after the dash pad incident, another member to step up to the plate and help out a bunch of ppl. I cant say enough that Team DiYMA is truly that a TOTAL TEAM. Thanks guys you all ROCK!!!


----------



## asota

turbo5upra said:


> So ur sayin chefs cars a pile??? Lol jk congrats to u as well... Doin it again next year?


We shall see; My $750 system is about at the limit of it's capabilities if I can make a few necessary upgrades and the doors don't rust off my 12 year old truck I would like like to come back next year. First things first though I need to work hard on getting my health better that drive is very hard on me.


----------



## Matt R

Congrats to everyone!!! This was the most relaxed finals for me so far. 

It's good to see a new team come together and act as a team!!!! Good job team diyma!!!!


----------



## stereo_luver

I had a blast! Thanks to Team Diyma for all the support to get me this far. A special thanks to Mic for his help and understanding of going around my elbow to get to my ass in my silly method of tuning. Howard was Howard and that was enough....as usual he kept me from freaking on my tune. Todd's input and a few turorials was a large help also. Thanks to all these guys. Mostly it was a blast to meet EVERYONE I managed to get around to. Great bunch of folks.

And yeah.....Congrats to Team Diyma and what Matt R said.


----------



## req

guys, team mates, friends - im sorry i could not make it - i was in it until these financial and school issues turned up - and i am very sad that i could not be there to share in the glory (and probly not place haha), i think you all are a step above my installation. you have all earned the rewards - and some of you i think deserve more. 

i was not there to see the competition - but this show is the serious one, and i hope one of these days i can get there with the rest of the crew and put my name on that list with you all.

todd - holy crap - congratulations. that is seriously impressive.
mic - judge of the year - and you deserve more than that.
howard - awesome job! i was quite impressed how your car sounded when i listened - its not a looker - but its proven to sound great hahah!
mike - its taking one for the team to be beaten by your own team member! but awesome job as well! i see you got rid of the aura amps, those mc's look sweet.
chuck - it sucks i couldnt hitch a ride, but i just could not afford to be gone - i had mid terms here and whatever. i bet youd of just beaten me in mod street if i could have competed anyway! haha!
mike - i cant believe it! 2nd place? and all you ever do is take firsts everywhere lol! but seriously, how much did the 1st place guy beat you by? if you only had them bench's... 

again, i wish i could have been there.


all hail team diyma!


----------



## chefhow

req said:


> howard - awesome job! i was quite impressed how your car sounded when i listened - its not a looker - but its proven to sound great
> 
> 
> all hail team diyma!


It would be like putting lipstick on a pig if I tried to make her look good.


----------



## req

HAHAH! i dont know if it would be that _good_, pigs are still able to perform or receive coitus...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Congrats to everyone on theirs wins. I was great seeing you guys. Great good all year to all the Team Diyma members and Team AP members.


----------



## highly

chefhow said:


> It would be like putting lipstick on a pig if I tried to make her look good.


Hey, I did it to MY pig and got to have the carsluts wriggle on the carpet! I'll be sure to post pics of THAT when I get 'em. I just couldn't stand there and watch so I'm kinda curious what she did to my pig while I was away


----------



## chefhow

highly said:


> Hey, I did it to MY pig and got to have the carsluts wriggle on the carpet! I'll be sure to post pics of THAT when I get 'em. I just couldn't stand there and watch so I'm kinda curious what she did to my pig while I was away


She kissed it's tail pipe...


----------



## highly

Matt R said:


> Congrats to everyone!!! This was the most relaxed finals for me so far.
> 
> It's good to see a new team come together and act as a team!!!! Good job team diyma!!!!


It was an awesome show. It was my first Finals event and I had a spectacular time. Thanks to all the Elite guys for the great feedback on the car and being so open about demos. You hear the stories of hyper super secret cars that nobody hears but the judges so it was fantastic to have the chance to hear so many exceptional cars. It really is a treat.

On a side note, I need to get my hands on that ESN 2010 'money round' disk that the car got demoed with. Dynamics on that beast flattened the coil on one of my midbass! Gotta make sure that doesn't happen again... 

Thanks and congratulations to Matt, Team Zapco and Team Elite! Are we going to have an Elite Summer Nationals this year?


----------



## highly

chefhow said:


> She kissed it's tail pipe...


Did the babydaddy cover the baby's eyes when that happened? What was her stage name again... anyone remember? Gawd what have I done...?!


----------



## turbo5upra

2 hours from home... Looks like my follow up post is going to wait!

Req... Thanks for the mention


----------



## ErinH

Guys, it was GREAT getting to hang out with you all. I must say, not competing this year made it a bit more allowable for me; I was able to 'tour' the place, take photos, listen to a lot of rides, etc. BUT, I missed it, man. Having done well last year, I was itching to pull up in the lanes and compete once I got there. But, a 2 hour tune doesn't really do much in the way of confidence. lol. 


I FINALLY got to listen to Eldridge's car... nearly 3 years in the making, lol. That car was just simply on another level. I dont' know how to describe it accurately. The best I can do is say that it was like I wasn't listening to a car stereo. I felt like I was sitting in a large living room and just relaxing to the stereo. It didn't overly do anything; wasn't too boomy, wasn't super dynamic (at least, not in the way I define it), and rather was just 'there'. It's crazy. I don't mean to sound like I was underwhelmed. I was just so blown away at what I was hearing that I wasn't even comparing it to other cars. Again, it truly is on another level. Speaking with him, he hides nothing. I learned a bit about his setup and the methodology behind it. We discussed polars vs directivity. You can tell he breathes progress and it was great speaking with someone who was really trying to push the standard stereo boundaries. I hope everyone got a chance to listen. If not, you truly missed out on it. No wonder the dude always wins these shows. Seriously.


Now on to Team DIYma... my brothers in arms. 
All of you guys really make me happy to call you teammates. It's awesome to show up to an event and see folks that you've never met, but still hit it off, picking up where the email chain left off. Dogging each other, patting each other on the back and all in all just hanging out. I could single all you guys out, but I'll save the love fest for the next time we see each other. Suffice it to say, I had a blast with you guys and I was really happy to kick it with you for the day.

Congrats, Howard for placing first and congrats to Mike (both of you) for your 2nd place finishes. Stills, going up against Steve Cook is a trial in humility; that guy's truck always impresses. I unfortunately didn't get to listen to your car but if it came in 2nd in modex, I'm sure it's badass. Chuck, congrats on your 2nd place finish. You've busted your ASS to make a lot of shows this year and you've steadily chipped away at your truck. 

I must also say congrats to Todd. I know he has put in more work than anyone I know this year (no offense guys, but I think you'd agree) and it certainly has paid off. Todd not only has worked on tuning what he has, but he has spent a lot of time pushing the envelope with his install ideas and has truly studied sound reproduction. The dude has hit me up with suggestions/ideas for books/papers and I can't keep up, lol. He's been on a tear lately and I am happy for him that it has paid off so well.
Todd's car was flat out AH-MAY-ZING! First time I've ever heard a car fully render Phil Collins' effects the way I know it should be done. I literally (and Todd can attest) had goosebumps when listening to his car. I told him that's the best compliment one can get. At least in my opinion.


I look forward to next year with you guys and hopefully am able to hit the ground running myself, with my little girl in tow. I'm training her to be a musician so Daddy can retire early. 


Take care, guys!

- Erin


----------



## req

turbo5upra said:


> 2 hours from home... Looks like my follow up post is going to wait!
> 
> Req... Thanks for the mention


you didnt compete? i mentioned sheri didnt i? or maybe that was in the email. DOH! :faint: 

im sorry brian, lets try this again-

sheri - great job placing at finals! i bet there arent that many people who could make a stock car sound as good as _you did_!

:laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra

Too bad we just passed solvay... Sheri couldve smacked ya!  I was team pit bish...


----------



## turbo5upra

900 miles today.... Night!


----------



## stereo_luver

req said:


> guys, team mates, friends - im sorry i could not make it - i was in it until these financial and school issues turned up - and i am very sad that i could not be there to share in the glory (and probly not place haha), i think you all are a step above my installation. you have all earned the rewards - and some of you i think deserve more.
> 
> i was not there to see the competition - but this show is the serious one, and i hope one of these days i can get there with the rest of the crew and put my name on that list with you all.
> 
> todd - holy crap - congratulations. that is seriously impressive.
> mic - judge of the year - and you deserve more than that.
> howard - awesome job! i was quite impressed how your car sounded when i listened - its not a looker - but its proven to sound great hahah!
> mike - its taking one for the team to be beaten by your own team member! but awesome job as well! i see you got rid of the aura amps, those mc's look sweet.
> chuck - it sucks i couldnt hitch a ride, but i just could not afford to be gone - i had mid terms here and whatever.* i bet youd of just beaten me in mod street if i could have competed anyway!* haha!
> mike - i cant believe it! 2nd place? and all you ever do is take firsts everywhere lol! but seriously, how much did the 1st place guy beat you by? if you only had them bench's...
> 
> again, i wish i could have been there.
> 
> 
> all hail team diyma!


It was a pretty tight class and some extra cars in the class would have added to the excitement. I think there is a 1.5 point difference between me and Matt Daly. Congrats to Matt and Team Elite on the win.

Chuck


----------



## scyankee

Matt R said:


> Congrats to everyone!!! This was the most relaxed finals for me so far.
> 
> It's good to see a new team come together and act as a team!!!! Good job team diyma!!!!


I agree with Matt R here. DIYMA has one great team. I enjoyed spending time with you guys and really enjoyed the seat time. I also want to thank Chuck for some good competition. And of course Matt R and the rest of team Elite for all the hard work right up till the end. Looking forward to next season.


----------



## highly

Thanks, Erin. I really, really wanted to get you in the car to have a listen after everything we had discussed all year long. I am thrilled that you enjoyed it so much! 

You really need to get your car back in the lanes. It is so smooth and clean, especially given the time you have in the tune. Tackle those few things we discussed and you are ready to take on a championship run of your own. Seriously. Get it in the lanes, man!

Go Team DiYMA! Team of the freaking YEAR, baby! You are ALL rockstars!


----------



## highly

Full results:


----------



## BowDown

Wow, Modified was a close battle!


----------



## scyankee

I want to ask for every ones help. Most people on this thread were either at finals or have a direct interest in MECA. Most of you know that Steve Stern has made it clear that things have been tough this year for him and the club. First take a minute and email him a thank you if you haven't already. Second while we are all wondering how can we help check out the merch he has for sale, buy a shirt or two over the winter $15 wont make us miss any meals but it could help the club and Steve. Thanks in advance for showing your support.


----------



## ErinH

Would any of you guys mind posting your scores? I'm just curious to see how everyone came out. I know the judges must have a heck of a time. All the cars I listened to sounded really good.


----------



## highly

83 from Hogan. Comments: (low freqs) NICE , (Midrange) 800Hz peaking, add a tad at 315-400, (highs) a little edgy. General Comments: T3 Piano a little harsh at 2:10; Standup Bass on wrong side. T29 Toms a little weak

83 from Taylor. Comments: none

86.75 from Leffler. Comments: (width) Outside Pillars, (Depth) Past Windshield, (Height) On Horizon, (Center) Solid and well sized.


----------



## scionboxrox

This was once again a great show! It is better than a family reunion by far. It was great seeing everyone out. I am excited for next year already and have some great plans to work through till then. 

Scores:
David- 71.5
Vinny- 76
Leffler-79.5


----------



## Boostedrex

I'd like to start off by saying that just being at Finals and finally putting a face with a screen name was great! I had an absolute blast hanging out with all of the Team DiYMA members. Looking forward to getting to know all of you better next season. 

2nd, WOW there were some great sounding cars at Finals this year! It made it really tough on me as a judge. Todd, Howard, and both Mike's had cars that knocked my socks off. I wish I would've had a chance to actually demo some of these cars with my demo music instead of just the judging CD though. Oh well, next year.

I'd like to lay down a challenge to Team DiYMA for the 2012 season. How about making the goal to win every class outside of Master (since I don't believe the team has anyone in Master)? The talent, drive, and quality of sound is there from what I heard this past weekend.

Great getting to meet Matt Daly and Aaron Thomas this weekend as well. Great sounding cars guys!! And Aaron, you're WAY modest about how your Edge sounded. Great work on that. 

As always, if you guys have any questions or comments about how I scored you please feel free to PM me and I'll be more than happy to discsuss anything on the sheets. I do find it funny that I scored Blake, Todd, and Mike Still the highest out of the 3 judges. I was the low scoring judge for about 80% of the cars there from what I saw. LOL!! 

I do have to say that the celebration/trash talking fest Sunday night may have been the highlight of my weekend. All of you guys had me cracking up! Just getting to spend some face to face time with guys like Howard, Chuck, Mic and Lori, Yetti and Sheri, the Mikes was worth the flight out from Cali. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. Thanks for making me feel welcome everybody.

Zach


----------



## ErinH

Zach, it was great hanging out with you again, man. See you in December (hopefully with a new rig). 

Take care!


----------



## Boostedrex

bikinpunk said:


> Zach, it was great hanging out with you again, man. See you in December (hopefully with a new rig).
> 
> Take care!


Great seeing you as always brother. Your car is sounding really good, just like it does every time I hear it. Just stop messing with the damn loudness function!  P.F. Chang's in December as per usual? LOL!


----------



## chefhow

I will take your challenge Zach, and we will bring it next year, AGAIN!!! 

My scores

Hogan: 80.5
Taylor: 75
Lefler: 75.75

The one thing that all 3 of them said was my left side was more powerful than the right. I didnt really listen at all on my drive home Monday, mostly talk radio, but today when I got in I took a good listen before I left for work and wouldnt you know, I had to cut the left side 2 db to balance it out.


----------



## SQrules

highly said:


> 83 from Hogan. Comments: (low freqs) NICE , (Midrange) 800Hz peaking, add a tad at 315-400, (highs) a little edgy. General Comments: T3 Piano a little harsh at 2:10; Standup Bass on wrong side. T29 Toms a little weak
> 
> 83 from Taylor. Comments: none
> 
> 86.75 from Leffler. Comments: (width) Outside Pillars, (Depth) Past Windshield, (Height) On Horizon, (Center) Solid and well sized.


Yeah, Todd I was wanting to talk to you about that stand up bass in Spanish Harlem. Should be behind her over her right shoulder which is your left center to center stage. I was getting it on the opposite side.


----------



## scyankee

Hogan 82 
Lefler: 79
Taylor 73.5
Have some more work to do. But over all I am very happy with the car.


----------



## KP

scionboxrox said:


> This was once again a great show! It is better than a family reunion by far. It was great seeing everyone out. I am excited for next year already and have some great plans to work through till then.
> 
> Scores:
> David- 71.5
> Vinny- 76
> Leffler-79.5


Blake! Congrats on being .1 from placing in mod!

5 Herman Smith MS Blues/Linear Power 75.8 
6 Blake Potts AL CSS/JBL 75.7 
7 Lori Wallace PA DiYMA/Team AP 75.3


----------



## sqnut

Congratulations Howard for winning your class. Can't seem to send you a message for some reason.


----------



## Mic10is

Now that Ive actually had some time to rest and recover and reflect...

It was a draining weekend on all fronts for me this weekends, lots of emotional highs and lows....probably didnt help that I didnt eat much or even drink as much as I usually do...

anyways....
Thanks to Steve Stern and all the Judges for an outstanding job. very consistent scoring across the board in most every class.
Special thank to Zach for coming out to judge, great hanging out with you after the show

Great Job Joe Zelano and Team Elite, they brought their A game as usual and cleaned up some classes.

Kudos for everyone that worked their asses off all year and they actually came out to Finals to compete. Finals is a different type of event, its really something you have to experience to understand.

Last but not Least--
Thanks to all of my brothers and sisters in Team DIYMA. I am impressed at how the Team really came together when we needed to. everyone played a key role in each persons success.all I can really say is WOW, it was really just amazing how we all gel'd and came together when needed.

Special Thanks and congrats to Howard. you took a chance with some random dude on a forum who happened to live a few miles from you--allowed me to guide you, build parts of your car, tune etc...
your faith and trust in me helped me in so many ways. you really are more than just a friend.

Mr.Still the Tintbox--See above so I dont have to retype it all
Thanks again for all the help,youre just a genuine person that im proud to call a good friend.

Chuck-Same for you to. Thanks for showing me how the mute button works on the P99...Good things happen when you settle down and trust those who genuinely want to help you

Todd--it was an educational weekend working with you tuning cars and watching you work. You sir are a class act. and also a model for new competitors. You are a freaking sponge for knowledge and information to push yourself to the next level--and even cooler is your openness to share all that knowledge with everyone willing to listen, hell even those not willing

Brian/Sheri---youve both came along way, with constant improvement along the way. Scores dont reflect the improvements that been made throughout the entire season. keep asking questions and working

Mike D--Thanks for starting Team DIYMA and allowing me to be apart of the team. We assembled a great group of people first and competitors second. Please make a quick return to the lanes.

and special Thanks to my wife Lori. She endures so much to allow me to do what I love doing. and I am very fortunate to have a wife that enjoys in sharing that same passion as well.


In 2006 I took a break from competing to start a family etc...I decided to goto a show in 09 just to see some old friends...I came away with alot of new friends as well.
So it isnt all the trophies, awards etc...the best part about autosound competition is the people you meet, the friendships you make and the camaraderie.

2011 the BMW will return and its on!!


----------



## turbo5upra

Props on the drive... And if you can read this haha


----------



## Velozity

Ok, here's mine:

Thank you to everybody that has helped Team Diyma reach this point. We went from non-existent to MECA Team of the Year in just over 20 months! What started out as a dream (literally) and a novel idea has become an entity that will impact me and others for life. I am deeply thankful to all the members past and present who took an interest in joining the team. Thanks also to Ant (DIYMA Admin) for allowing the team to exist as an extension of the website. Thanks to all the judges of every show who recognized who we were and what we were trying to accomplish, and gave us the encouragement we needed to keep going. And Mr. Steve Stern, if you're reading this, please know that all of us on the Team, and on the forum who aren't officially on the team really appreciate what you did, what you do, and we hope that you continue to do it. What I love about MECA is that it's grassroots. And so is Team DiYMA . Individually:

Mic- I pass the baton as team captain to you. No one is more qualified or experienced on the team. Like I told you in a pm two years ago, " you joining will (have) bring instant credibility to the team". Rock on oh Captain, my Captain...

Lori- You're an awesome wife to put up with this crazy hobby and actually love it as much as your husband does. Nice...

Howard- I mean-- "McCoy", brother you are a really cool dude who I feel I could talk to about anything. I'll take 2nd to you any day.

Mike S.- You are the kind of guy I wish I had as my college roomate. You are genuine and your heart is good. I'm glad to call you a buddy.

Chuck- Your wife is cooler than you . No j/k, you are an ideal Team Diyma member. You want it, bad! We need that kind of drive. Thank you for your contributions to the team.

Brian aka Yeti- Stay hungry my friend. Your appetite for car audio almost rivals your appetite for food! Seriously though, you're a dreamer and you think outside of the box. You're a cool guy to be around, and you'll probably be the next Steve Jobs.

Sheri- You're a sweet person and very personable. We've met only twice and I feel like we were friends long ago. Maybe one day we'll go back and shank that restaurant manager...

Todd- To say you're a sponge is an understatement. You're the team Einstien and are critical to our continued success. I will never look at time alignment the same again. Thanks for helping me put Rebecca Pidgeon's lips on her face!

Andy- Man we missed you! Take care of business (and Carly) and come back swinging next year! Pooh!

Erin- I wish you were my little brother. (Nuff said)

Zach- See you at CES! I'm buyin'!

Demetrius- You keep crushin' 'em with those XR6.5m's! And keep your Alty away from Brian because he might steal it from you.


Peace out, I'll return to the lanes in a year or two...


----------



## turbo5upra

As may have been mentioned at the gas pump the other night mike.... You and Erin couldn't be full brothers..., did you mean brotha?  mic said we should move to street with Sheris car... Eff that... We got kicked in the crotch by zach at finals.... Game on bitches! All I have to say is we are going to tear it up in stock next season!

Zach I'm kidding btw so don't get those panties I lent ya too twisted.

Sent from my device with auto correct. 

Full reply when I get home!


----------



## Mic10is

Testing


----------



## Boostedrex

turbo5upra said:


> As may have been mentioned at the gas pump the other night mike.... You and Erin couldn't be full brothers..., did you mean brotha?  mic said we should move to street with Sheris car... Eff that... We got kicked in the crotch by zach at finals.... Game on bitches! All I have to say is we are going to tear it up in stock next season!
> 
> Zach I'm kidding btw so don't get those panties I lent ya too twisted.
> 
> Sent from my device with auto correct.
> 
> Full reply when I get home!


Not to worry.


----------



## stereo_luver

Good Times!

Chuck


----------



## Mic10is

I typed this earlier today--but apparently I was just an apparition on the forum at the time

Now that Ive actually had some time to rest and recover and reflect...

It was a draining weekend on all fronts for me this weekends, lots of emotional highs and lows....probably didnt help that I didnt eat much or even drink as much as I usually do...

anyways....
Thanks to Steve Stern and all the Judges for an outstanding job. very consistent scoring across the board in most every class.
Special thank to Zach for coming out to judge, great hanging out with you after the show

Great Job Joe Zelano and Team Elite, they brought their A game as usual and cleaned up some classes.

Kudos for everyone that worked their asses off all year and they actually came out to Finals to compete. Finals is a different type of event, its really something you have to experience to understand.

Last but not Least--
Thanks to all of my brothers and sisters in Team DIYMA. I am impressed at how the Team really came together when we needed to. everyone played a key role in each persons success.all I can really say is WOW, it was really just amazing how we all gel'd and came together when needed.

Special Thanks and congrats to Howard. you took a chance with some random dude on a forum who happened to live a few miles from you--allowed me to guide you, build parts of your car, tune etc...
your faith and trust in me helped me in so many ways. you really are more than just a friend.

Mr.Still the Tintbox--See above so I dont have to retype it all
Thanks again for all the help,youre just a genuine person that im proud to call a good friend.

Chuck-Same for you to. Thanks for showing me how the mute button works on the P99...Good things happen when you settle down and trust those who genuinely want to help you

Todd--it was an educational weekend working with you tuning cars and watching you work. You sir are a class act. and also a model for new competitors. You are a freaking sponge for knowledge and information to push yourself to the next level--and even cooler is your openness to share all that knowledge with everyone willing to listen, hell even those not willing

Brian/Sheri---youve both came along way, with constant improvement along the way. Scores dont reflect the improvements that been made throughout the entire season. keep asking questions and working

Mike D--Thanks for starting Team DIYMA and allowing me to be apart of the team. We assembled a great group of people first and competitors second. Please make a quick return to the lanes.

and special Thanks to my wife Lori. She endures so much to allow me to do what I love doing. and I am very fortunate to have a wife that enjoys in sharing that same passion as well.


In 2006 I took a break from competing to start a family etc...I decided to goto a show in 09 just to see some old friends...I came away with alot of new friends as well.
So it isnt all the trophies, awards etc...the best part about autosound competition is the people you meet, the friendships you make and the camaraderie.

2011 the BMW will return and its on!!


----------



## Matt R

So I already gave props to all my peeps in person but not in a public way.

Here goes!!!!

Shawn Thomas - Stock Champion!!! Worked his ass off from the garage to the gravel driveway. He showed up in full MECA form, half finished install mdf box ect. but had the effort it took in the sound department!!! GOOD JOB MAN!!!!!!

Grace Hedrick- Street 6th place. First year competing, sorry my tuning skills failed you on this one. Thanks a ton for your great attitude and personality you bring to the team!!!!

Matt Daly - Mod Street Champ, WHAT!!!! 3X back to back to back champ in three different classes!!!! I dont need to say much more, some cars just sound good. Congrats man!

Will Hughes - Modified Champ!!! Great late season work done on the car man. It all came together in the the last couple weeks. Congrats to you man, well deserved!!!!

Steve McIntyre - Modified 2nd place. Man, I wish there could be two first place trophies in that class. The Magnum is great, you know it, any given Sunday. Congrats man!!!!

Steve Cook - Modex Champ!!!! Great job man, your truck has changed the way people get slammed in the chest and all out assaulted with insane dynamic energy in a vehicle!!!!

Robert Petty - Extreme 2nd place. Your car is phenominal and inspires me to find the micro detail, depth, and realism in music that you seem to bring out. Great job and congrats!!!!

Me - Master 2nd place. Well, maybe one day i'll be able to beat the Nascar. Congrats to Mark for his second Culbertson Cup!!!!! We had all the former Cup winners there this weekend, which was nice to see. Great job Mark!!

Ron Baker - SQ2 second place. Pretty respectable scores for a two week old front end!!! Good job man!!!

Thanks also to Joey Zelano and Eric Parker, both former champs themselves, for being there and supporting the team and sport so well!!!!

Lastly, congrats to everyone that came and partisipated!! This was a great finals. It's always cool to meet other diy'ers and forum members. JustJason and the Yanks!!!! 

Matt


----------



## Boostedrex

Wow, I didn't know Robert Petty and Steve Cook switched classes.  LOL! 

Good catching up with you at Finals Matt. And thanks again for the chance to listen to your truck. What a blast to jam out in there!! I want to hear it again sometime with some proper music instead of the Chesky disc.

Zach


----------



## highly

SQrules said:


> Yeah, Todd I was wanting to talk to you about that stand up bass in Spanish Harlem. Should be behind her over her right shoulder which is your left center to center stage. I was getting it on the opposite side.


I posted a response to this, but it looks like it was lost to never-never land when we added a new subforum. I checked on it when I got home and determined I mis-seated you too low in the car. Light midbass notes roll right when seated low, so you did in fact hear the midbass over her left shoulder. That would have thrown the entire car off for you and closed the stage a bit to just at the pillars. Center would have been a bit right because of the more closed-in left stage and tonality in the lower midgange a bit peakier than intended. I'm used to seating the Owens most of the year, so setting the car up for tall judges has been a learning experience for me. Looks like I hit 2 out of three this time. 

Sorry man. I promise to do better next time! After listening where you must have been placed to hear what you heard I can tell you the car is MUCH better than that when I get you in the magic spot!

-Todd


----------



## Matt R

Boostedrex said:


> Wow, I didn't know Robert Petty and Steve Cook switched classes.  LOL!
> 
> Good catching up with you at Finals Matt. And thanks again for the chance to listen to your truck. What a blast to jam out in there!! I want to hear it again sometime with some proper music instead of the Chesky disc.
> 
> Zach


Haha, fixed it, I'm one Congnac in!!!!!! Good excuse huh?


----------



## Boostedrex

Matt R said:


> Haha, fixed it, I'm one Congnac in!!!!!! Good excuse huh?


Works for me brother!


----------



## turbo5upra

Let me start by saying thanks to Andy and Toolcart for the invite to the team. I know chef had his hand in it too but mic is so mean I bet he fought it the whole way. 

Who would'a thought @ Blacksburg VA when I first met Mike D and Mic sheri and I would dive into building two cars to compete and make it to finals this year!

Mike D. Great job and thanks for getting the team together! you sir are great! Its great that you just sit back and take it in... but are ready with something funny as soon as its needed. Just wouldn't have wanted to find myself in a jail cell with ya this weekend 

Moose.... Chef... Great job and thank you for dealing with my pain in the ass.

Toatorbox- you sir are great! congrats on your accomplishments this year.... Screw straight up technical man! Lets rock the box the whole way to finals then clean up the tune lol

Mic. You sir are unapproachable and just plain miserable.... thanks for holding my hand this season! 

Lori... for a old lady that needs a walker your all right! 

chuck... congrats... not sure though as I thought GA was known for clay how you got that much mud just below your rearview!

Chucks better half... and I mean that! Thanks for coming out!... hope to see ya again next year!

Ant.... TY again for hosting us! you picked a great person to work with when he started the team....

MattR.... gotta say when I met you it was shocked. I wouldn't have picked you out of a lineup  and I mean that in a good way. Good job and I wish I had taken a further look @ your truck. 

Mark... way to steal the show! thank you for taking the time after tuning your car to chat!  glad to see someone on the top with a personality! 

Josh... nice job against a tough crowd! Mikes box sure is nice! 

was it just me or was it a modfest there?-


Erin.. thanks for making that super long haul to see us....

Zach.... whatever!

schmiddr2- Nice to put an name with the face! and thanks for lying to everyone and making them think I'm cool 

Too all the rest I met and didn't meet great job!


----------



## turbo5upra

Oh... and how dare I leave todd out.... your vocals were mudd too... and your skill level just sucks!  

Oh... Chris.... glad to see you made it to finals! congrats man!


----------



## thehatedguy

Did Will fix those door rattle finally?

I knew at SC State Finals I was listening to and judging the foundations of some really really good cars.


----------



## BowDown

Updated Yeti?


----------



## highly

BowDown said:


> Updated Yeti?


Add a rack of ribs to his right hand and the caption 'Under two pounds?' and you've nailed it...


----------



## Matt R

thehatedguy said:


> Did Will fix those door rattle finally?
> 
> I knew at SC State Finals I was listening to and judging the foundations of some really really good cars.


Yeah, that's what I was reffering to about the last minute run at getting it right.


----------



## BowDown

highly said:


> Add a rack of ribs to his right hand and the caption 'Under two pounds?' and you've nailed it...


----------



## KP

scyankee said:


> I want to ask for every ones help. Most people on this thread were either at finals or have a direct interest in MECA. Most of you know that Steve Stern has made it clear that things have been tough this year for him and the club. First take a minute and email him a thank you if you haven't already. Second while we are all wondering how can we help check out the merch he has for sale, buy a shirt or two over the winter $15 wont make us miss any meals but it could help the club and Steve. Thanks in advance for showing your support.


Good point Matt. The new CD's should also be out soon. By a copy. Don't copy! Have not heard an update lately but the plan was to have them at Finals. Seems that did not happen. No more Spanish Harlem is what I am hearing............


----------



## tintbox

I wouldn't hurt my feelings if that song was put to rest.


----------



## BowDown

I want to pick that rose... and stomp on it.


----------



## highly

AcuraTLSQ said:


> *No more Spanish Harlem *is what I am hearing............


WOOOOOO HOOOOOO!


----------



## thehatedguy

Didn't we tell him at Joe's show if he could get it all together it would be even more badassed?

He just didn't know how much more badassed.

Everytime I hear that car, I want to get some of those mids/highs he has.



Matt R said:


> Yeah, that's what I was reffering to about the last minute run at getting it right.


----------



## MacLeod

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Good point Matt. The new CD's should also be out soon. By a copy. Don't copy! Have not heard an update lately but the plan was to have them at Finals. Seems that did not happen. No more Spanish Harlem is what I am hearing............


I was thinking about this the other day, how MECA is faring in this crappy economy. I have noticed turnout was a little low this season. We should have a fund raiser or something. As virtually the only SQ organization left, I wonder if just flat out asking for donations from the online SQ community would work. MECA folding is bad not just for us competitors but the car audio community in general. Look at how little love we get from most (not all) manufacturers now. Imagine how they would totally ignore us if the SQ competition circuit totally went away. Spring Break Nationals alone wouldn't cut it. It would be no different than my local little league club asking for donations. Hell, 300 people giving $50 each would be 15 grand. That could go a long way to keeping MECA afloat.


----------



## turbo5upra

I personally don't think donations are the key to keep MECA rolling.


----------



## highly

Though I agree with the sentiment, the nearly $1000 round trip I just took to Nashville makes that less appealing than you might think. One might suspect that coming up with ideas to bolster the organization's business model such that it remains SELF supportive would make more logical sense. We've all seen the value of bailouts. Maybe together we can come up with a better way?


----------



## BowDown

They could take a bailout from GM?




















(runs for cover...)


----------



## MacLeod

How exactly do shows get booked? Do shops have to pay for them? If so, you think it could work better where the shop gets the location and MECA does the show for free but keeps all the entry fees. The shop still gets the exposure and doesn't have to pay anything out and MECA keeps the money. This might make more shops host shows if they don't have to shell anything out so MECA might not make more per show but would have more shows. 

Again, not sure how booking works so I'm just throwing out random ideas.


----------



## BowDown

MacLeod said:


> How exactly do shows get booked? Do shops have to pay for them? If so, you think it could work better where the shop gets the location and MECA does the show for free but keeps all the entry fees. The shop still gets the exposure and doesn't have to pay anything out and MECA keeps the money. This might make more shops host shows if they don't have to shell anything out
> 
> Again, not sure how booking works so I'm just throwing out random ideas.


Unsure with MECA, but with IASCA you had to buy the score sheets, and pay the tab for the judge.


----------



## pionkej

I don't exactly know how good or bad things are going, but I agree that it would be terrible to lose MECA. I would think the answer lies in more sponsorships, and those are driven by memberships and attendance. So in short, the best thing we can do is join and show up to compete IMHO.

Another option is for their site/forum to put up more ads. I know that is exactly what many of us hate here, but it obviously is an easy way to make extra money without much effort.


----------



## asota

IMO increased participation is the key to saving and growing Meca not squeezing the last drop of blood out of current active members. There are so few US manufactures left (thanks Bill Clinton) industrial support that is so sorely needed is going to be tuff, but the added awareness with increased participation may open up more foreign manufacturing support. One of the main things that led to the near demise of IASCA was the fact that those with enough money could buy a world championship. That is not always the case in Meca, but that mentality of many potential members with nice cars and nice systems still exists, why bother I can't win the guy with the most money always wins. Howards win needs to be promoted and promoted hard, you can win with a modest car and a modest system with team support. It should also be promoted that retail stores that buy at cost can compete there own cars in Extreme or Master divisions only. IMO this is the best way to get the added participation. We all need to convince potential members with team support any car can win.


----------



## highly

asota said:


> IMO increased participation is the key to saving and growing Meca not squeezing the last drop of blood out of current active members. There are so few US manufactures left (thanks Bill Clinton) industrial support that is so sorely needed is going to be tuff, but the added awareness with increased participation may open up more foreign manufacturing support. One of the main things that led to the near demise of IASCA was the fact that those with enough money could buy a world championship. That is not always the case in Meca, but that mentality of many potential members with nice cars and nice systems still exists, why bother I can't win the guy with the most money always wins. Howards win needs to be promoted and promoted hard, you can win with a modest car and a modest system with team support. It should also be promoted that retail stores that buy at cost can compete there own cars in Extreme or Master divisions only. IMO this is the best way to get the added participation. We all need to convince potential members with team support any car can win.



I absolutely agree with you here, but I would like to add that Howard's car is the same as the rest of our cars. All of us are in the same boat. Although I am a Team Hybrids and Team JL member, I bought almost all of my gear *here*, on this forum, used. Every one of us probably has a similar story about the life of our car. This year wasn't about one win for Howard. It wasn't about a win for me. It was about a massive win for Team DiYMA representing all of you in competition. Every one of us won when we made it to Finals on our own. We then came together as a team and hoisted each other as high as we could reach. In my opinion, Team DiYMA is what MECA is all about, and I am damn proud to be a member of both.



> We all need to convince potential members with team support any car can win.


I'm calling that accomplished.


----------



## MacLeod

I agree with that. It was Buwalda's Altima in Mobile Electronics magazine that got me to compete. I'd wanted to but always saw cars like Biggs' Regal or Eldridge's 4Runner and thought that's what you had to have. Buwalda's Altima had no fancy painted fiberglass and was something I could do and it was winning. It definitely does encourage people to compete when they know they don't have to drop $10,000 on a custom install and another $5,000 hiring NASA to tune it for them. 

I've thought for a while that I wish there were classes for guys that do all their own work. Just think its bad that you can win a SQ competition but couldn't name your crossover points if your life depended on it. Maybe I'm just jealous because I suck at installing and can't afford to hire anybody to do it for me so mine always looks like crap.


----------



## highly

MacLeod said:


> I agree with that. It was Buwalda's Altima in Mobile Electronics magazine that got me to compete. I'd wanted to but always saw cars like Biggs' Regal or Eldridge's 4Runner and thought that's what you had to have. Buwalda's Altima had no fancy painted fiberglass and was something I could do and it was winning.
> 
> I've thought for a while that I wish there were classes for guys that do all their own work. Just think its bad that you can win a SQ competition but couldn't name your crossover points if your life depended on it. Maybe I'm just jealous because I suck at installing and can't afford to hire anybody to do it for me so mine always looks like crap.


Mine looked like crap too. It's been about 5 or 6 rebuilds of the car before I have it looking 'decent', and it will be another while before I have it where I want it. I've redone things >many< times in my car, and I am sure I will do most of them yet again. It's skillbuilding, and part of the hobby. Neat thing about MECA is that it doesn't MATTER what it looks like. There were NOT magazine quality. We're not all kickazz installers like Mcintyre, Roberts, Petty or Cook, but I'll keep at it till I'm close.

I understand your reluctance to go up against shop cars. It bothered me too at first. But apply the science found on this site with the drive to be better and you WILL beat them. They may have money behind them, but that can't compete in the long term with drive and ambition and passion for what you are doing. 

-Todd


----------



## Mic10is

just an FYI
the new IASCA class breakdown is similar to what MECA does but also includes years of experience competing for classification.
rulebook is downloadable from IASCA site.

MECA took a big hit when John Vrooman retired. Steve stepped up and got some shows going in VA, but the attendance wasnt the same.
Howard I have been doing shows in Baltimore with around 15sq cars coming from as far as NY and Virginia etc...
Joe Zelano and the guys at American Radio have been doing SQ shows with good turn outs as well.

as I said before, There are a few who compete just for trophies-most of use competition as a means to hang out with a great group of people and friends who share a common interest and passion.
Its the people who bring other people in and bring them back and it really does become a case of "one bad apple spoils the bunch".
So talking with/to,mentoring, including new people and even old people in the show and giving them great service throughout the process is what will bring them back.


----------



## highly

On a side note, your first sentence is, for me, the best part.

When was the last time anyone _bought _a car audio _magazine_? Remember staring at the Precision Power amplifiers and Nakamichi headunits and Infinity Perfects in those ads and thinking 'I _want _that...'? Those magazines worked their mojo better than we thought they did.


----------



## BowDown

highly said:


> Those magazines worked their mojo better than we thought they did.


Hell ya they do. Not even limited to just car audio.. I remember reading computer based magazines, or gaming magazines and really wanting what I couldn't afford. :laugh:

How active is MECA/IASCA in advertising now days?


----------



## Mic10is

highly said:


> On a side note, your first sentence is, for me, the best part.
> 
> When was the last time anyone _bought _a car audio _magazine_? Remember staring at the Precision Power amplifiers and Nakamichi headunits and Infinity Perfects in those ads and thinking 'I _want _that...'? Those magazines worked their mojo better than we thought they did.


We had this discussion at FINALS
and you are 100% correct.

I started competing bc I wanted to be like the people I was reading about...i bought Image Dynamics products bc of all the ads and successful installs running their product.

but does anyone even read magazines anymore?


----------



## MacLeod

highly said:


> Mine looked like crap too. It's been about 5 or 6 rebuilds of the car before I have it looking 'decent', and it will be another while before I have it where I want it. I've redone things >many< times in my car, and I am sure I will do most of them yet again. It's skillbuilding, and part of the hobby. Neat thing about MECA is that it doesn't MATTER what it looks like. There were NOT magazine quality. We're not all kickazz installers like Mcintyre, Roberts, Petty or Cook, but I'll keep at it till I'm close.
> 
> I understand your reluctance to go up against shop cars. It bothered me too at first. But apply the science found on this site with the drive to be better and you WILL beat them. They may have money behind them, but that can't compete in the long term with drive and ambition and passion for what you are doing.
> 
> -Todd


Oh I totally agree. Don't misunderstand, I'm not saying custom built cars are the bane of competition and should be outlawed, just that I can understand how they could make a newbie a little reluctant to come in or get frustrated when he got beat by one. 

Bottom line is, if you want to compete on a world finals level, you've gotta put your big girl panties on and deal with it. The best cars are gonna be there regardless of who tuned them so its nobody's fault if you don't win. You suck it up and try to figure out how to bring it next year. 

Also agree with the magazine statements and I don't get why they all went under. If there can be magazines for walking and cross stitch, how can a car audio magazine not survive?


----------



## turbo5upra

Without totally bashing people and trying to sound like a negative nelly...

I have been doing my own thing for about 10 years now. I showed up @ a event in VA this spring just to see what was going on. I met a bunch of cool guys and had alot of fun along with some good food... thanks rick and his wife .

On our trip home and over the course of the next few weeks of poop talking between Bowdown and myself we decided to build the old ladies car to compete in MECA. This would allow us to do our own thing and not try to beat each other which has worked great thus far.

Events hosted by Chef in MD really hooked me and so did 12voltdaves. I met alot of great people from here. It inspired me to become a judge and host my own events for IASCA next year.

What turns me off about MECA is this: We sent an email to someone about running a coax in the door and maybe a tweeter in the pillar to pull the stage up. We were shot down about the coax which we had been running already and then told we should reconsider that and everybody runs a tweeter up high. 

Sorry just because everybody else doing it doesn't mean we can't do something else and win. That car imaged very well and would have had coax's @ finals had we been able to find a less expensive set. 

We asked to clarify a rule and got a bit extra.

Second thing that irritated us was the fact that our deck had 5 bands of eq and we asked if we could just leave that flat and show the judge it was flat to add a 15 band. 

Rustbucketgrl was told no... no biggie to her or I. But the part that really pissed her and I off was when someone replied something to the effect of. Nice try on pulling something.

Pulling something? yeah buddy' I'm going to pull something and tell you about it. please... grill my gear @ the next show.... do sq guys really come off that dumb?

then @ finals I asked if next year we could drill the closed off holes over the tweeter grill since 60+ percent of them are closed off... got shot down on that rather quick and reminded the car must remain stock inside. YEAH cause that sticks out more than a tweeter taped to the dash (which I can do) or I could also screw them to stuff.... I can feel good about trading a car in that I helped the factory speaker breath on but I wouldn't feel great about trading a car in with screw holes in the dash.

The whole door panel thing in stock was fine for me at finals... pull the car apart. I built it and ain't got a damn thing to hide. I told the guy in the mini from elite (forgive me for not looking up your name) that I thought adding a larger speakers was within the rules and that I would fight it when he was questioning if it was his car because he added a larger speaker. Hell I would have stepped up and helped the guy from Elite had they tried to bump him even though it would have moved us up a place. 

Bottom line to me is I love competing in the sport but don't want to spend 300 to 1000 to attend events and get dumped on by the people we are supporting.

If I ask a question because the rules are poorly written then clarify them next year. I'm not trying to pull a damn thing over on you and I'm sorry you may think that everyone else is.

I plan on hosting a bunch of IASCA events across New York next year and would loved to bring MECA up here but I don't get the warm and fuzzy feeling about it.

This is in no way meant to slam anyone... it's my take on it and I hope the people involved read it and grow from it.


----------



## turbo5upra

I should add after reconsideration that the coax was allowed.....


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> I should add after reconsideration that the coax was allowed.....


Mmm... Hybrid Audio Imagines FTL. 

I agree with what you've posted, as I lived through alot of the saga with ya. What gets me more with MECA is you are FORCED to drive out of state to compete. The following just isn't there for NY and close by areas. In order for me to get 50 points I would be divorced & broke. :laugh: 

Personally I will compete against anyone. Just the way I am in whatever competitive sport I'm in. I don't give a crap if your car has 20k invested, or if your car is 2 classes above mine.. if it sounds better, it sounds better. So IASCA (new or old) doesn't scare me. 

If you can bring MECA closer I will join MECA.


----------



## ErinH

MacLeod said:


> Maybe I'm just jealous because I suck at installing and can't afford to hire anybody to do it for me so mine always looks like crap.


preach. 

I can't make anything look good at all. I get too excited to care.


----------



## highly

I agree with everything you said there, Brian. Never said MECA was perfect... I'm sure many of us have experienced our own little issues here and there. Talked to the Committee about an experimental subwoofer idea I was playing with to find it was relegated to the highest classes in SPL due to its unconventional nature. Doesn't really allow you to push the envelope much, and the rules can be rather less than clear. The way I read the rules my dashwork is ModEx legal. Doesn't mean they would let me run it if I tried...so I didn't (try). Not really the best if you are trying to optimize for a class, though.


----------



## turbo5upra

bikinpunk said:


> preach.
> 
> I can't make anything look good at all. I get too excited to care.


so... if we could crash the sentra into the 99' Accord...I mean civic lol... then we'd be set! 

Your car sounded great.. just has that Diy look about it


----------



## turbo5upra

highly said:


> Not really the best if you are trying to optimize for a class, though.



Isn't that what stock is all about?


----------



## Boostedrex

BowDown said:


> I agree with what you've posted, as I lived through alot of the saga with ya. What gets me more with MECA is you are FORCED to drive out of state to compete. The following just isn't there for NY and close by areas. In order for me to get 50 points I would be divorced & broke. :laugh:
> 
> 
> If you can bring MECA closer I will join MECA.


Then do what we did out in CA. Get someone to volunteer as Event Coordinator and start hosting shows. In just 2 seasons the MECA scene in CA has grown by leaps and bounds. And I only see it getting better. Just some food for thought.


----------



## turbo5upra

Boostedrex said:


> Then do what we did out in CA. Get someone to volunteer as Event Coordinator and start hosting shows. In just 2 seasons the MECA scene in CA has grown by leaps and bounds. And I only see it getting better. Just some food for thought.


I would have been all over it


----------



## BowDown

Boostedrex said:


> Then do what we did out in CA. Get someone to volunteer as Event Coordinator and start hosting shows. In just 2 seasons the MECA scene in CA has grown by leaps and bounds. And I only see it getting better. Just some food for thought.


True. We do have a shop that's on-board with shows. We chose IASCA as the format for the distance reasons, and not needed an 'official' judge to get things rolling. But I'm not against hosting both formats. Brian & I could split the judging duties to get the ball rolling.


----------



## MacLeod

Stock is meant to cater to the brand spanking new competitor who just has a basic system. I love the way MECA classifies its cars by install. If you just want to use a basic system, you've got stock. If you wanted to use am external EQ, you'd go to street. If you want to push the install envelope, you've got ModEx thru Master. Its up to you to choose the class that best fits what you're wanting to do and there is a place for pretty much anything you want.


----------



## turbo5upra

MacLeod said:


> Stock is meant to cater to the brand spanking new competitor who just has a basic system. I love the way MECA classifies its cars by install. If you just want to use a basic system, you've got stock. If you wanted to use am external EQ, you'd go to street. If you want to push the install envelope, you've got ModEx thru Master. Its up to you to choose the class that best fits what you're wanting to do and there is a place for pretty much anything you want.


confused..... Stock
Other than the Head Unit and an optional pair of tweeters, vehicles in Stock should retain a stock appearance through-out the vehicle.. Stock is
open to Consumer, Sponsored, and Professional Competitors. Manufacturer Vehicles are not permitted in Stock.


----------



## Boostedrex

turbo5upra said:


> I would have been all over it


You still can be. Don't let 1 bad apple spoil the bunch Brian.  I think you'd make a solid Coordinator. Hell, I'd fly out for a show sometime if you end up doing it. I think it would be fun.




BowDown said:


> True. We do have a shop that's on-board with shows. We chose IASCA as the format for the distance reasons, and not needed an 'official' judge to get things rolling. But I'm not against hosting both formats. Brian & I could split the judging duties to get the ball rolling.


Please see above.  I think hosting both formats would be cool. Give people the choice to compete in either or both. I prefer MECA, but I also haven't looked at the new IASCA rule set. I know the old IASCA rule book was awful though. From what I have been told, the new IASCA rules are GREATLY improved.

I believe that there is room for more than one organization to succeed. Even in the current economy. We all just have to ensure that fostering a sense of fun, community, and common bonds are more important than cut throat competition. It's the bad attitudes and "secret setups/installs" that turn people away from shows. When my car is in the lanes I leave it open for demo all day long, even to the people I am competing against. First and foremost it's a fun hobby and passion that we all share.


----------



## AccordUno

Why is that always after finals there's always controversy? It happens every year and every organization.. Folks, as soon as you accept to take it as lesson learned and work on improving it will be less painful.. 

Sucks that MECA/Steve is experiencing some things..


----------



## BowDown

The new IASCA does feel alot like MECA... I have no problem with Brian becoming an even coordinator. I'm sure he would do well at it. If it's not too much of a pain I would be willing to become an official judge to help the process.


----------



## MacLeod

turbo5upra said:


> confused..... Stock
> Other than the Head Unit and an optional pair of tweeters, vehicles in Stock should retain a stock appearance through-out the vehicle.. Stock is
> open to Consumer, Sponsored, and Professional Competitors. Manufacturer Vehicles are not permitted in Stock.



Right, its open to everybody but its intent was to be a place for the new guy who doesn't have or can't afford an external processor or install or just has a basic install and wanted to try competition before moving up to a $1000 processor.


----------



## Mic10is

AccordUno said:


> Why is that always after finals there's always controversy? It happens every year and every organization.. Folks, as soon as you accept to take it as lesson learned and work on improving it will be less painful..
> 
> Sucks that MECA/Steve is experiencing some things..


i dont see anyone talking about any controversy after this finals, unless I completely missed some posts.
This years Finals, as far as I know, ran smoothly. we finished on time for everything.
I havent ever been to any Finals in any organization in over a decade that finished on time.

Steve and his crew did a stellar job this year


----------



## Boostedrex

AccordUno said:


> Why is that always after finals there's always controversy? It happens every year and every organization.. Folks, as soon as you accept to take it as lesson learned and work on improving it will be less painful..
> 
> Sucks that MECA/Steve is experiencing some things..


What controversy? The post Finals thread postings have been REALLY calm and happy in comparison to last year.


----------



## AccordUno

I guess controversy is really a strong word to use to describe: the Coax and tweeter. Not sure why they wouldn't allow for the additional tweeter in turbo5supra's install. Since that has always been a GTG is stock. Mea Culpa


----------



## Mic10is

I know there is a bit of controversy that Zach likes Hotdogs just a little too much.....just sayin...that and he makes alot of eye contact while rolling around with other guys....


----------



## BowDown

Mic10is said:


> I know there is a bit of controversy that Zach likes Hotdogs just a little too much.....just sayin...that and he makes alot of eye contact while rolling around with other guys....


What happens in TN stays in TN?


----------



## MacLeod

I think we've got the finals judging crew. This was the best judging I've seen at finals. I havent heard or read about anybody bitching about the scores and I agree with all 3 of score sheets and best of all, Hogan didn't fart in my car. Hopefully we can keep the same crew for a while.


----------



## DAT

Seems like you guys had a great time this MECA finals. 

I also agree about the classes and such, it's really not fair to have a sponsored guy to do a awesome street install and clean house. Any guys besides some of the Masters that tow their cars to shows and not a daily driver?


----------



## turbo5upra

Finals was great... My post was my thoughts on ways to make MECA survive.... What's done is done... But I don't think I'm the only one turned off by getting attiude for something we are paying for and support... Treat questions with respect and they will prosper.


----------



## Boostedrex

Mic10is said:


> I know there is a bit of controversy that Zach likes Hotdogs just a little too much.....just sayin...that and he makes alot of eye contact while rolling around with other guys....


I believe that everyone was in tears laughing about the hotdog comment thank you.  And I do NOT make eye contact, that's when the whole rulebook changes. NEVER make eye contact. Or listen to death metal while rolling. Those are the rules. LOL!

I loved judging Finals this year and would be more than happy to judge them as many times as Steve Stern wants to invite me back.


----------



## turbo5upra

Zach I was always taught to stick with was I was good at... Hotdogs would be a great place for you to start looking!


----------



## Mic10is

Boostedrex said:


> I believe that everyone was in tears laughing about the hotdog comment thank you.  And I do NOT make eye contact, that's when the whole rulebook changes. NEVER make eye contact. Or listen to death metal while rolling. Those are the rules. LOL!
> 
> I loved judging Finals this year and would be more than happy to judge them as many times as Steve Stern wants to invite me back.


----------



## strakele

Wow, this really sounds like it was a great show. Can't wait to be there next year!


----------



## DarkKnight826

I don't normally post on here, but kind of felt the need to. I think this years Finals ran much smoother than the last two. Got out of there a lot earlier than the last two, as well! Lots of great sounding vehicles, and great people that brought them.

I compete in Stock, and have no problem with someone putting a bigger driver in a factory location, within reason. If your vehicle has a 5.25 opening, and you put an 8 in it's place, there's a problem, because you have some how manipulated the metal. My vehicle has 6x9 openings in the doors, and with a plate, I was able to place an L6 in there with no modification to the factory opening. 

I, too, would like to see an amended class for people who bring shop built vehicles to run at shows, especially in the Install classes. My vehicle was built by me and my team mates in one of our garages. If you're going to bring a vehicle to compete, you should at least know the system inside and out, even if you did none of the install.

I would love to see MECA expand. I agree with Boostedrex, just get in touch with Steve, and express your interest in becoming an event coordinator, and he will gladly help. That will definitely help the club grow. Wish we could have more shows here in Kentucky, especially SQ oriented. It's just not as big as SPL is.

Is MECA perfect? No, but I also think the rules that are there are some of the best defined. And if you have a question, it will usually be answered satisfactorily. At least, mine always have been.

I was really glad to see a few of the grassroots guys take home the big trophies this year. Just goes to show that the people with the biggest money and unlimited resources don't always win the top prize. Keep it up, and us back yard installers just may make an impact.


----------



## Boostedrex

DarkKnight, which car was yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## scyankee

MacLeod said:


> I think we've got the finals judging crew. This was the best judging I've seen at finals. I havent heard or read about anybody bitching about the scores and I agree with all 3 of score sheets and best of all, Hogan didn't fart in my car. Hopefully we can keep the same crew for a while.


I could not agree more. Great judge team this year.


----------



## ErinH

Really, these days it doesn't seem that the DIY crowd is the odd man out. If anything, it seems the shop installs are.


----------



## ErinH

Oh, BTW, to the person with the Grey new model Mustang... What sub were you using? Someone said it was an AE sub. Curious what series. That was a big honking sub!


----------



## thehatedguy

TD-18H


----------



## ErinH

Hey, group buy in those.


----------



## turbo5upra

If I gathered correctly he was the mini next to sheri... Welcome aboard btw.


----------



## scyankee

thehatedguy said:


> TD-18H


That is correct sir


----------



## DarkKnight826

Boostedrex, I was in the blue Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab at the very end, by the entry doors.


----------



## turbo5upra

I lied then!


----------



## tintbox

DarkKnight826 said:


> Boostedrex, I was in the blue Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab at the very end, by the entry doors.


Welcome aboard.


----------



## wdemetrius1

We all just have to ensure that fostering a sense of fun, community, and common bonds are more important than cut throat competition. It's the bad attitudes and "secret setups/installs" that turn people away from shows. When my car is in the lanes I leave it open for demo all day long, even to the people I am competing against. First and foremost it's a fun hobby and passion that we all share.[/QUOTE]



I could not agree more with you Zach. I'm the exact same way at every show.


----------



## ErinH

Did anyone else take pictures? Post em up!


----------



## highly

Just uploaded all my fuzzy crappy pics to my Photobucket. Is there an easy way to link a slew of them?


----------



## highly




----------



## highly




----------



## highly




----------



## highly




----------



## highly




----------



## highly

DSC00030.jpg picture by HighlyCaffeinated - Photobucket


----------



## highly




----------



## chad

DarkKnight826 said:


> I compete in Stock, and have no problem with someone putting a bigger driver in a factory location, within reason. If your vehicle has a 5.25 opening, and you put an 8 in it's place, there's a problem, because you have some how manipulated the metal. My vehicle has 6x9 openings in the doors, and with a plate, I was able to place an L6 in there with no modification to the factory opening.
> 
> I, too, would like to see an amended class for people who bring shop built vehicles to run at shows, especially in the Install classes. My vehicle was built by me and my team mates in one of our garages.


I totally agree with this, same class WHEN I compete, none this year. Hell, my install team was me and a 7 year old.


----------



## highly




----------



## Boostedrex

DarkKnight826 said:


> Boostedrex, I was in the blue Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab at the very end, by the entry doors.


Ah ha! I remember you and your truck. You have got some serious good stuff going on there! The tonality of your truck is AWESOME!! Keep tweaking the staging and you're going to be a monster in the lanes.

Zach


----------



## highly

chad said:


> I totally agree with this, same class WHEN I compete, none this year. Hell, my install team was me and a 7 year old.


So you had _help _then. I see...


----------



## chad

The best kind.


----------



## Matt R

Meca had the classes that seperated professionals from amatures. It was just 3 years ago or so they had to drop it because the partisipation was too low. It was most of the same classes but there was a + designation for the pro classes, street, street+, ect.

The competitor base is just not big enough for that many classes. 

I think the current rules need very little tweeking. Every class has to compete against cars with VERY similar constructioin. I really dont thing there is anything a "professional" installer can do better than a diyer. It's more knowledge of what makes cars sound good. If your a member of this site, I think you have a great chance of knowing more about how to make a car sound good than your average installer in a shop. Most of them are stuck doing HU and coaxes and dont have a clue about baffle rigidity, bracing, ect. Then you get to the tuning part. Try getting an average shop to install a system and tune it then see how well it does against the diyer's or "nonprofessionals". Pro classes didnt seperate cars well, the build does IMO.

Just my thoughts, Matt


----------



## chad

awww shucks... thanks!

No really. 

Another thing to note is that DIY people have one HUGE advantage.... TIME.


----------



## ErinH

The advantage for shop installs is that most don't look like **** (like my installs). Bu, yes, the majority don't have the know how to tune a great looking install. 

Steve Cook is a standout in the shop crowd. His knowledge far surpasses most fluent DIYrs and his installs follow form and function. 
Matt, based on all the work I've seen you do, I'd say the same for you. And Scott Selvidge (if he ever freakin finishes!).


----------



## MacLeod

Yeah I think there is a pretty big difference between a shop install done by professionals with years of experience, plenty of shop space, proper tools and equipment and plenty of time versus the guy that's working in his garage a couple hours when he can. 

That being said, I don't think that's a problem because except for the extreme installs like Matt's and Cook's, the pro install isn't going to make it sound any better than what the average DIY'er can put together and like Matt said, MECA's classifications don't give much advantage to install and it makes it about my tuning ability versus yours which is how it should be. Its not an install contest, its a SQ contest. 

The only place hiring out the work can make a difference is when you hire out the tuning. Dropping your car off at a shop for a while doesn't sit right with me. I remember a dude that would drop his car off with Jeff Smith for a week or two so he could tune it then pick it up for show time. When you do that, you're not a car audio competitor because all you're doing is writing a check and driving the car to the show. I understand hiring out the install. Jeff Gordon doesn't build his own cars but he does his own driving. 

This isn't the same as a team all working together on each others cars. That's what's fun and what teams are about. 

But like was mentioned above, there are very few shops out there that could tune a car to be competitive at a high level. 

Let me add a little disclaimer: I'm not calling anybody out, saying somebody doesnt deserve a win, accusing anybody of cheating or doing anything wrong. So nobody get mad at me. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## highly

Bloop.

12VNews

That is all.

Bleep.


----------



## chad

MacLeod said:


> Yeah I think there is a pretty big difference between a shop install done by professionals with years of experience, plenty of shop space, proper tools and equipment and plenty of time versus the guy that's working in his garage a couple hours when he can.


I was insinuating that the DIYer had more time than a shop because they did not have to worry about customer volume.

You can get A LOT of stuff done on the weekends.


----------



## MacLeod

That is a good point and especially true for tuning. Even the best tuner in the world can't take a system to its full potential in one sitting. It takes time to find all the little issues and fix them. Your ears get tired after a while and start aging tricks on you. So given enough time, the average Joe can catch up to a professionally tuned car. That's where the work ethic and drive come in.


----------



## asota

I don't have a problem with anyone paying a retail shop for a great install and tune thats what keeps the industry going. What I have a problem with is shop owned cars with gear bought at cost or less competing in the same class as say the guy they just did a $5k install for. He has a great sounding and looking install but why would he want to compete if he knows he can't win against a far Superior car done for penny's on the dollar.


----------



## chad

MacLeod said:


> That is a good point and especially true for tuning. Even the best tuner in the world can't take a system to its full potential in one sitting. It takes time to find all the little issues and fix them. Your ears get tired after a while and start aging tricks on you.


Ain't that the truth... There would be MUCH less "next morning frustration" if people knew when to say "enough."


----------



## chad

asota said:


> What I have a problem with is shop owned cars with gear bought at cost or less competing in the same class as say the guy they just did a $5k install for. He has a great sounding and looking install but why would he want to compete if he knows he can't win against a far Superior car done for penny's on the dollar.


Then who's problem is that? That's why they call it competition 

Build something cool and go whip their asses, it's done every day.


----------



## highly

chad said:


> Then who's problem is that? That's why they call it competition
> 
> Build something cool and go whip their asses, it's done every day.


Yup. Totally doable.


----------



## turbo5upra

hammy.... perfect sir!


----------



## highly

Like his Team jersey?


----------



## pionkej

asota said:


> I don't have a problem with anyone paying a retail shop for a great install and tune thats what keeps the industry going. What I have a problem with is shop owned cars with gear bought at cost or less competing in the same class as say the guy they just did a $5k install for. He has a great sounding and looking install but why would he want to compete if he knows he can't win against a far Superior car done for penny's on the dollar.


I agree with this, but, as far as I know, those people are also suppsed to be honest about it and compete in the Master class. There is a difference in a car that has access to great gear at cost and can install and tune between other work (this means they get all the great tools at there disposal AND time).

I would also have a problem with somebody going to a shop and saying, "here is $10k, make my car sound good enough to win in car audio competitions." I think the person spending the money should have a specific goal in mind and pay somebody else to execute if they can't do it. Use regular car shows for example, very few people do all of the work themselves, but they know what they want the car to look like when it's done. They are paying somebody to do something they can't do, do have the equipment to do, or don't have the time to do, but they generally don't say, "here is my car and my money, make it win car shows."

Other than that, I think it's all fair game. Now I would have a problem if somebody on Team DiYMA had somebody else do ALL the work since it goes against the principle of the name. But I also think that is why it bugs us so much (whether on Team DiYMA or not), it's because we are all diy'ers. We take pride in knowing we did the work and what we end up with is "ours"...whether it's better than the guy beside us or not. 

I do think there is a fine line to all this discussion too. I have an MS8 that I'm planning to use in my install at this point. Now I have thoroughly planned out my install, using principles gained from my experience and this site, to optimize the potential of the car before tuning even comes into play. I plan to do all the work myself (I may get some help from friends, but no shop will be involved and the only currency paid will be food and beer ). If I end up competing and end up doing well...was it cheapend by the fact that I have a processor that helped/did the tune? I'm asking honestly but hope the answer is "no". I actually like the sound of a center and rear-fill after seeing what the MS8 can do and that's why I'm using it...not because I can't tune.


----------



## turbo5upra

highly said:


> Like his Team jersey?


yesir!


----------



## highly

pionkej said:


> Now I would have a problem if somebody on Team DiYMA had somebody else do ALL the work since it goes against the principle of the name. But I also think that is why it bugs us so much (whether on Team DiYMA or not), it's because we are all diy'ers. We take pride in knowing we did the work and what we end up with is "ours"...whether it's better than the guy beside us or not.


We (the Team) wouldn't let you compete as a Team member if we had the foreknowledge that you didn't do the majority of the work yourself. You would be free to compete, just not to list Team DiYMA on the scoresheet. Scruples, and stuff.

-T


----------



## sqnut

chad said:


> Ain't that the truth... There would be MUCH less "next morning frustration" if people knew when to say "enough."


That is the fundamental flaw with tuning. It's done by humans and hence prone to error. You don't know when to stop, heck even the hearing is not equally sensitive on all days. But it's still a rose, one just accepts the thorns .


----------



## chad

highly said:


> We (the Team) wouldn't let you compete as a Team member if we had the foreknowledge that you didn't do the majority of the work yourself. You would be free to compete, just not to list Team DiYMA on the scoresheet. Scruples, and stuff.
> 
> -T



Hell, I did mine all by my onesies and got **** for being employed as a person who does this professionally outside the car audio world.. WAY outside.


----------



## asota

highly said:


> Yup. Totally doable.


Yes I totally agree too it is doable, but this discussion is about saving MECA through increased participation. So if 3 out of a hundred with that $5k install are bull-headed enough to join MECA and compete against that far superior shop car great, but perhaps 50 of those 100 $5k installs would join and compete knowing they had a chance if that far superior shop car was not competing against them. The diy'ers like us are all bull-headed enough to go head-to head against shop cars and in most cases do very well there just isn't enough of us. Meca needs 50 out of 100 of those $5k installs to join and compete.


----------



## chad

asota said:


> Yes I totally agree too it is doable, but this discussion is about saving MECA through increased participation. So if 3 out of a hundred with that $5k install are bull-headed enough to join MECA and compete against that far superior shop car great, but perhaps 50 of those 100 $5k installs would join and compete knowing they had a chance if that far superior shop car was not competing against them. The diy'ers like us are all bull-headed enough to go head-to head against shop cars and in most cases do very well there just isn't enough of us. Meca needs 50 out of 100 of those $5k installs to join and compete.


#1... AGAIN, competition.. period, this ain't the "No child left behind" of car audio

#2 This thread is in regards to FINALS, You know, like the last one? Look at how many DIY guys were there! Hmm, got there somehow


----------



## highly

asota said:


> Yes I totally agree too it is doable, but this discussion is about saving MECA through increased participation. So if 3 out of a hundred with that $5k install are bull-headed enough to join MECA and compete against that far superior shop car great, but perhaps 50 of those 100 $5k installs would join and compete knowing they had a chance if that far superior shop car was not competing against them. The diy'ers like us are all bull-headed enough to go head-to head against shop cars and in most cases do very well there just isn't enough of us. Meca needs 50 out of 100 of those $5k installs to join and compete.


Are you seeing a large influx of shop cars in the classes under Extreme? How about under ModEx? So far the only car that I've seen that fits that description is Anthony Aho's Honda Civic, and it is a shop car with a very specific purpose. It is designed and built to show what can be done by the shop with a moderate budget and with affordable equipment; the kind of install the average shop sells the most of. The fact that he competes with it is secondary to its existence as a shop demo vehicle, and it definitely does NOT fit the mold most demo vehicles are envisioned as. 

I think the stigma is greater than the reality in this argument. There are a good few shop-built cars out there doing well. I think they are in the minority and are regularly handed their card in competition. There are exceptions, but they aren't the rule at least as far as I have seen...and as far as MECA Finals this year seems to attest.

I get your point. Really, I do. I am just not sure it's really that big a deal in the lanes. When it comes down to it, there arent' that many shops pushing cars through to Finals these days... at least in MECA.


----------



## pionkej

highly said:


> We (the Team) wouldn't let you compete as a Team member if we had the foreknowledge that you didn't do the majority of the work yourself. You would be free to compete, just not to list Team DiYMA on the scoresheet. Scruples, and stuff.
> 
> -T


I assumed that to be the case and didn't mean to imply otherwise. I wouldn't have a problem with it because it was "cheating" either, simply because it went again the "DIY Code".  I certainly didn't mean to offend anyone or give the impression I thought that was the case with the team and if so, I apologize.

FWIW, I take MUCH more pride in my work when it's MY work. To me, a victory would feel hollow if somebody else did everything and I just collected the prize at the end. My work might not look as good as the guy who does installs daily, or it may take me more tries to get it right, but there is something truly satisfying when I can step back at the end and say look at what *I* did, that is mine.

Not everybody is like that though, and that's ok. I'm actually glad there are people like that, because I love it when MY work is better than the "pro's" (be it MECA or anything else). They give me a standard to compete against and a goal to strive for.


----------



## highly

pionkej said:


> I assumed that to be the case and didn't mean to imply otherwise. I wouldn't have a problem with it because it was "cheating" either, simply because it went again the "DIY Code".  I certainly didn't mean to offend anyone or give the impression I thought that was the case with the team and if so, I apologize.
> 
> FWIW, I take MUCH more pride in my work when it's MY work. To me, a victory would feel hollow if somebody else did everything and I just collected the prize at the end. My work might not look as good as the guy who does installs daily, or it may take me more tries to get it right, but there is something truly satisfying when I can step back at the end and say look at what *I* did, that is mine.
> 
> Not everybody is like that though, and that's ok. I'm actually glad there are people like that, because I love it when MY work is better than the "pro's" (be it MECA or anything else). They give me a standard to compete against and a goal to strive for.


No offense taken at all. The response was from a purely informational position. Everyone else reading this may not actually be aware, so it bore being put out there for clarity.

I completely agree with you. I'm on the same team as and only 2 hours away from Eldridge. We talk often, he listens to my car at shows, but I have not allowed him to TOUCH anything. I value his opinion and expertise, but this is my car. Thankfully he understands and respects my position there, and at the end of the day I know that my accomplishments are my own. It isn't easy, but if it was easy then it would be less a competition and more a show and tell. 

I think many don't compete because the whole thing boils down, in their mind, to giving money to the man to be told how awful their prized system sounds, based on what they see as arbirtrary rules that don't conform to their use cycle of the system. Yeah, it starts out feeling a lot like that for some. You either grow some skin, put on your big girl panties, and get to work or you walk away. It isn't for everyone. It is competitive and sometimes it's unfair. But it's fun to hang with your friends and talk smack and listen to some freaking great cars. 

That may not put money in MECA's pockets, but remember that The Industry is bigger than MECA. It's all those installs we didn't pay for because we did it ourselves, and all those shops that didn't get comission on the stuff we bought from Madisound. If you look at it like that, _we're_ the problem. 

Just another of the many possible viewpoints.


----------



## pionkej

highly said:


> But it's fun to hang with your friends and talk smack and listen to some freaking great cars.


This is the main reason I would want to be in MECA (and a part of Team DiYMA). The competition is secondary. 

The number of people I knew who cared about car audio like I do before joining this forum was...ZERO. Places like this and organizations like MECA are what allow people like us to find each other and form friendships. I mean, the only person I've drove further than two hours to see in the last several years besides my brother is Erin. That mean seem a bit "touchy, feely" (sorry Erin), but I consider him a friend and I would have never even known the guy if it weren't for things like DiYMA and MECA.

I truly hope my work environment will change and I can have more free weekends this year. I'd love to compete and be a member of the team. That way I can get all "touchy, feely" with you guys as well.


----------



## highly

pionkej said:


> This is the main reason I would want to be in MECA (and a part of Team DiYMA). The competition is secondary.
> 
> The number of people I knew who cared about car audio like I do before joining this forum was...ZERO. Places like this and organizations like MECA are what allow people like us to find each other and form friendships. I mean, the only person I've drove further than two hours to see in the last several years besides my brother is Erin. That mean seem a bit "touchy, feely" (sorry Erin), but I consider him a friend and I would have never even known the guy if it weren't for things like DiYMA and MECA.
> 
> I truly hope my work environment will change and I can have more free weekends this year. I'd love to compete and be a member of the team. That way I can get all "touchy, feely" with you guys as well.


Again, agreement!


----------



## turbo5upra

So you want to get touchy feely with him Todd?


----------



## highly

turbo5upra said:


> So you want to get touchy feely with him Todd?


That would elevate 'Taking one for the team' to a level I am NOT comfortable with.


----------



## stereo_luver

highly said:


> I think many don't compete because the whole thing boils down, in their mind, to giving money to the man to be told how awful their prized system sounds, based on what they see as arbirtrary rules that don't conform to their use cycle of the system. Yeah, it starts out feeling a lot like that for some. You either grow some skin, put on your big girl panties, and get to work or you walk away. It isn't for everyone. It is competitive and sometimes it's unfair. But it's fun to hang with your friends and talk smack and listen to some freaking great cars.



I agree. I can't imagine how many people think they have a system that is more than what it really is. Yep it sounds good. How good? Only one way to find out. Start competing. The score sheets are a tool. Constructive criticism meant to help you. The major thing I learned this year (my first year competing) was that my center was slightly right to almost every judge that got in my truck. Vinny and Dave Hogan both found my center where it should be and somewhat deep. MY first show.....everything was jacked up and out of place. Competing, Team DIYMA and patience took me all the way to GA State Champ and 2nd in my class at Finals by 1.5 points.

As for the 'shop' cars that come out and compete or someone who lets others do the tune for them I say so what. These cars / trucks have a headunit, amp / amps, processing of some type and drivers. We that DIY have the same thing. In the end at the time of competition it all comes down to the tune and how the judges hear what they do. I built my truck in my driveway, motel parking lots, at work during breaks or lunch, in the rain at Team member's houses....anywhere I could. As far as the guy who lets someone else tune the car / truck.....they are in for a surprise when they leave home and it may be 65 degrees and 72% humidity and when they get to the event and it is now 90 degrees and 94% humidity. So much for the tune they left with. And now who is going to make the corrections for them at the event? Did I tune my truck 100% all season? NO! I had help from Team members. Rather than just let someone jump into the truck and tune it for me I was guided and taught what to listen for and how to correct it. What would happen if I did this and that. Why this happens and how it throws other aspects out of tune. However, I did have some EQ help a time or two. But this was just a matter of a slight cut here and there in an area I didn't / couldn't hear or didn't know HOW to listen and what was supposed to be there and where on the stage.

BTW: Thanks to Mic, Todd, Vinny, Matt R, Erin, Howard for the lessons this year.

Chuck


----------



## Matt R

asota said:


> Yes I totally agree too it is doable, but this discussion is about saving MECA through increased participation. So if 3 out of a hundred with that $5k install are bull-headed enough to join MECA and compete against that far superior shop car great, but perhaps 50 of those 100 $5k installs would join and compete knowing they had a chance if that far superior shop car was not competing against them. The diy'ers like us are all bull-headed enough to go head-to head against shop cars and in most cases do very well there just isn't enough of us. Meca needs 50 out of 100 of those $5k installs to join and compete.


I am curious what cars your reffering to? I cant really think of any shop cars at Finals. Maybe Steve Cook and Robert Petty, I could be put in that catagory but really shouldn't be. I'm a true diy'er, parts of my truck were built on my front porch with saw horses and a skill saw. Mark is a professional.

I can speak for my local Team Elite members, over half of us are diy'ers. 

Shawn (mini cooper) worked his ass off and did most all his own work.
Will (mitsu eclipse) had a little help with fab work on his dash pods
Grace (suzuki) Will did about everything on her car except for wrapping pillars.
Matt (Mustang) I did most of the fab work but, he was like the analogy of building a show car. He did all the work he was able to do from wiring the car to all the deadening and wraping of panels.

There are five cars Team Elite didnt bring for different reasons.

Erics truck built by himself, a professional installer at Elite Audio
Steven S. Dodge truck built by Elite Audio on a customer budget and talked into competing. 
Brian Mayes Chrysler 300 built by Elite Audio with a budget and also talked into competing.
Scott Yellow 300Z built by Elite Audio with a budget and talked into competing
Joeys Z's Prelude, mega dollar and professionally built of coarse

The point of this post is to point out that without the cars built by shops we have less competitors. Three of the Team Elite members are straight up customers and had nice systems and were talked into entering a comp and became active MECA members and members of Team Elite.

I've done a handfull of installs for people that just drop the car off and wright a check. I'm trying to get them to compete too because we need as many members and people committed to this as we can get. 

I started competing not knowing anything (ask Buffington). I competed Iasca against pro built cars in rookie class. I didnt win finals my first year but I went home and worked my ass off and took home my first Championship my second year. Thats kind of what Chad is saying, if you want to win, work harder than everyone else. 

If your a member of Team Diyma, you could possibly have an advantage over the guy that comes in first year and has no help. That's not nessisarily unfair, you just have more experience and help. You'll just have to find your path and either go for it or don't.

Matt


----------



## tintbox

Matt R said:


> I am curious what cars your reffering to? I cant really think of any shop cars at Finals. Maybe Steve Cook and Robert Petty, I could be put in that catagory but really shouldn't be. I'm a true diy'er, parts of my truck were built on my front porch with saw horses and a skill saw. Mark is a professional.
> 
> I can speak for my local Team Elite members, over half of us are diy'ers.
> 
> Shawn (mini cooper) worked his ass off and did most all his own work.
> Will (mitsu eclipse) had a little help with fab work on his dash pods
> Grace (suzuki) Will did about everything on her car except for wrapping pillars.
> Matt (Mustang) I did most of the fab work but, he was like the analogy of building a show car. He did all the work he was able to do from wiring the car to all the deadening and wraping of panels.
> 
> There are five cars Team Elite didnt bring for different reasons.
> 
> Erics truck built by himself, a professional installer at Elite Audio
> Steven S. Dodge truck built by Elite Audio on a customer budget and talked into competing.
> Brian Mayes Chrysler 300 built by Elite Audio with a budget and also talked into competing.
> Scott Yellow 300Z built by Elite Audio with a budget and talked into competing
> Joeys Z's Prelude, mega dollar and professionally built of coarse
> 
> The point of this post is to point out that without the cars built by shops we have less competitors. Three of the Team Elite members are straight up customers and had nice systems and were talked into entering a comp and became active MECA members and members of Team Elite.
> 
> I've done a handfull of installs for people that just drop the car off and wright a check. I'm trying to get them to compete too because we need as many members and people committed to this as we can get.
> 
> I started competing not knowing anything (ask Buffington). I competed Iasca against pro built cars in rookie class. I didnt win finals my first year but I went home and worked my ass off and took home my first Championship my second year. Thats kind of what Chad is saying, if you want to win, work harder than everyone else.
> 
> If your a member of Team Diyma, you could possibly have an advantage over the guy that comes in first year and has no help. That's not nessisarily unfair, you just have more experience and help. You'll just have to find your path and either go for it or don't.
> 
> Matt


Well put. Watch out for Great Danes when you go out to get in truck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stereo_luver

Well said Mr. Roberts. 

Chuck


----------



## Mic10is

Matt R said:


> I started competing not knowing anything (ask Buffington). I competed Iasca against pro built cars in rookie class. I didnt win finals my first year but I went home and worked my ass off and took home my first Championship my second year. Thats kind of what Chad is saying, if you want to win, work harder than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


I can attest to this. I remember Matt way back in the day at his 1st IASCA shows...he was a hard guy to miss, he still is.
What has always stood out about Matt that EVERYONE noticed was this guy was a sponge and he had fire and drive.
Even at his 1st few shows, he wanted to get in and listen to other cars. He asked a ton of questions and then he went out and looked for more information.
Then he tried it. Some didnt work. some did. When something didnt work, He tweaked it so it fit his needs...

and I Agree, I dont recall many "SHOP" built or at least SQ competition purpose built cars.

Matt has one huge advantage in the install dept over someone like me...he at least has saw horses...im still cutting on trash cans


----------



## asota

Matt R said:


> I am curious what cars your reffering to? I cant really think of any shop cars at Finals. Maybe Steve Cook and Robert Petty, I could be put in that catagory but really shouldn't be. I'm a true diy'er, parts of my truck were built on my front porch with saw horses and a skill saw. Mark is a professional.
> 
> I can speak for my local Team Elite members, over half of us are diy'ers.
> 
> Shawn (mini cooper) worked his ass off and did most all his own work.
> Will (mitsu eclipse) had a little help with fab work on his dash pods
> Grace (suzuki) Will did about everything on her car except for wrapping pillars.
> Matt (Mustang) I did most of the fab work but, he was like the analogy of building a show car. He did all the work he was able to do from wiring the car to all the deadening and wraping of panels.
> 
> There are five cars Team Elite didnt bring for different reasons.
> 
> Erics truck built by himself, a professional installer at Elite Audio
> Steven S. Dodge truck built by Elite Audio on a customer budget and talked into competing.
> Brian Mayes Chrysler 300 built by Elite Audio with a budget and also talked into competing.
> Scott Yellow 300Z built by Elite Audio with a budget and talked into competing
> Joeys Z's Prelude, mega dollar and professionally built of coarse
> 
> The point of this post is to point out that without the cars built by shops we have less competitors. Three of the Team Elite members are straight up customers and had nice systems and were talked into entering a comp and became active MECA members and members of Team Elite.
> 
> I've done a handfull of installs for people that just drop the car off and wright a check. I'm trying to get them to compete too because we need as many members and people committed to this as we can get.
> 
> I started competing not knowing anything (ask Buffington). I competed Iasca against pro built cars in rookie class. I didnt win finals my first year but I went home and worked my ass off and took home my first Championship my second year. Thats kind of what Chad is saying, if you want to win, work harder than everyone else.
> 
> If your a member of Team Diyma, you could possibly have an advantage over the guy that comes in first year and has no help. That's not nessisarily unfair, you just have more experience and help. You'll just have to find your path and either go for it or don't.
> 
> Matt


Perhaps you missed my post before that one I have nothing at all against retail installs if you read it will make more it more clear. Myself personaly I could care less how weill I did at finals just making it there was a personal triumph for me if my health holds out I would like to go next year (if Meca is still around) I will be on a team and will be better. Elite Audio is the exactly the type of retail store Meca SQ needs to servive and deserve all the awards they recieved and I applaud them for that.


----------



## chad

Matt R said:


> I could be put in that catagory but really shouldn't be. I'm a true diy'er, parts of my truck were built on my front porch with saw horses and a skill saw.


LOL, just the other day I had a panel off poking around (Big Daddy wants bluetooth) and noted a couple spots of dried blood... The automotive version of "Hey, where did that bruise come from?" after a night of drinking.




Matt R said:


> Thats kind of what Chad is saying, if you want to win, work harder than everyone else.
> 
> Matt


In general, not to Matt.

I have heard a lot of REALLY ****TY sounding megabuck systems, ones that should have sounded good, pro and car audio We are talking NO believability. And you know what? When the person asks for advice, and I give it from a professional standpoint they should just STFU and LISTEN. If I ask for YOUR advice, I WILL STFU and LISTEN.. because I asked, and you took your time for me. 

Last year a guy I competed with asked my opinion, I gave it, he STFU and LISTENED and would have just WAXED me at finals, completely different classes, I was stock and just nosed in to beat him before we talked. And I have no doubts that it's not a FANTASTIC sounding car now, sounded damn good then. He's a GREAT guy, and we came up with a couple ideas, they worked. No team, other than the fact that we were "team breathing the same relative humidity that day."

In reality competition is TAME now compared to the 90's, that's why I didn't do **** till last year. This year I just got into a different hobby and was engrossed in that. And I'm kinda becoming bored with this car. 3 expensive hobbies=prioritizing, not that I have a whole lot wrapped up in my car anyway. I just wanted to see last year, and I'll tell you what, it was great, MUCH different. A LOT more "blank check systems" back then than now to be honest, at least from my vantage point.

I LOVE stock class, yeah it's limiting, but it's where ingenuity can really shine and leave you with a completely useful vehicle. It's generally less expensive if you are smart. In other words, it does not have to be "totally baller" to do quite well.

I know I'm getting off on a tangent here so i should just stop, but yeah, spend some time learning, and for god sakes EXPERIMENT. Become one with your garage, buy a Kerosene heater (crack a window) and do something this winter  Rome was not built in a day. And find a woman that does not hate the smell of everything "2 part" like "Bondo," epoxy, resin, etc. Man, she hates that stuff.


----------



## BowDown

Fairly certain 99% of women hate 2-part anything. :laugh:


----------



## Matt R

asota said:


> Perhaps you missed my post before that one I have nothing at all against retail installs if you read it will make more it more clear. Myself personaly I could care less how weill I did at finals just making it there was a personal triumph for me if my health holds out I would like to go next year (if Meca is still around) I will be on a team and will be better. Elite Audio is the exactly the type of retail store Meca SQ needs to servive and deserve all the awards they recieved and I applaud them for that.


I've read every post in this thread. I didnt mean anything ugly about what I said. I just have several years of experience with MECA and Iasca and I know the changes they have been through. MECA is a great organization and the rules are as good as they have ever been IMO. 

I think we need to talk about how to make the organization competitor owned. Retain the R&E committe and everything else about MECA, I think we can make it as good or better than ever. I would be willing to own a small portion of MECA and I wonder how many other members would be willing to as well?


----------



## chad

BowDown said:


> Fairly certain 99% of women hate 2-part anything. :laugh:


I was trying to make something dirty out of that.... but just don't have it together yet this morning. :laugh:


----------



## highly

Matt R said:


> I think we need to talk about how to make the organization competitor owned. Retain the R&E committe and everything else about MECA, I think we can make it as good or better than ever. I would be willing to own a small portion of MECA and I wonder how many other members would be willing to as well?


What would that look like? I am not certain I understand how a competitor owned organization would function. Would you elucidate?


----------



## AccordUno

Matt R said:


> I started competing not knowing anything (ask Buffington). I competed Iasca against pro built cars in rookie class. I didnt win finals my first year but I went home and worked my ass off and took home my first Championship my second year. Thats kind of what Chad is saying, if you want to win, work harder than everyone else.
> 
> Matt


This I can attest too as well, ran into Matt at a MECA/IASCA/USAC show somewhere in WV (or was it the Louisville show), I think it was. he picked everyone's brain and came back strong the next year. When I decided to look at coming back: Matt, Brad @ Stereo One, and a few other were on the short list that I contacted. And when there's local events and he's here, yup I go pick his brains.

BTW, I am one of those competitors that built their cars and had someone else tune it. Brad @ Stereo One tuned my Accord back in the day and yes, I did okay. But I also moved up every year because I am very competitive and always like a challenge. So for all you DIY guys, if you get beat, talk to the people that beat you and listen to their cars, you'd be surprised the friendship and rivalry you create that will push you to take your care to the next level.. 

And I will second what Matt has stated about Shop cars. Team Stereo One was at one time 15+ cars deep with at least 5-6 cars doing SQ. You want shops to bring cars, because they also have folks that come to watch or support them, that later turn into competitors. Just remember without the shops you wouldn't have as many shows. Don't be scared to compete against those cars, they put on their pants just like you do.



> What would that look like? I am not certain I understand how a competitor owned organization would function. Would you elucidate?


Not sure if it has changed much, but back then everyone year SQ competitors would give there opinions on what could change or should change and then vote on it. Keep in mind MECA was started by competitors for competitors that's why it has that G2G feel to it. 

Also take a look at EMMA, they are somewhat a competitor owned organization.


----------



## asota

Matt R said:


> I've read every post in this thread. I didnt mean anything ugly about what I said. I just have several years of experience with MECA and Iasca and I know the changes they have been through. MECA is a great organization and the rules are as good as they have ever been IMO.
> 
> I think we need to talk about how to make the organization competitor owned. Retain the R&E committe and everything else about MECA, I think we can make it as good or better than ever. I would be willing to own a small portion of MECA and I wonder how many other members would be willing to as well?


I don't have near the experience in Meca or Iasca as you but I did see the downfall of Iasca 15 years ago before it even happened. I really want Meca to grow and be successful. The comments I have made are absolutely in no way pointing fingers at anyone. I'm just kicking around my own personal ideas about what I feel may help increase participation that is so sorely needed. Matt Roberts Meca commissioner 2012 ???? has a good ring to it. Do others agree? Not that Steve hasn't done a great job but I do know how health issues can drag you down.


----------



## chefhow

Matt R said:


> I think we need to talk about how to make the organization competitor owned. Retain the R&E committe and everything else about MECA, I think we can make it as good or better than ever. I would be willing to own a small portion of MECA and I wonder how many other members would be willing to as well?


Matt, how would you propose to make MECA "publicly/competitor" owned? While its a great idea at its heart it may be a conflict of interest with a competitor being a partner in the business, BUT, making it Event Co-Ordinator or Event Director owned would be something that is viable. Gives them/us incentive to go out and promote shows, push shops to host more events at no cost to them, they(event directors/owners) could in turn create a nation wide network of events and use that size and power to leverage discounts on trophies, awards and prizes(this is the KILLING cost to hosting a show!!!!). 

Break it up so that teritories are owned by guys like Joe Z and you as a partnership for the SE, find somebody or a shop to build the area in S FL and to do the state of Fl possilby, maybe one owner in Va area like Bryants Car Stereo in Collinsville or even Crutchfield since they do 3-4 shows a year(you could even break it up to be a N/S Va territory since its so big and could be a potentially HUGE area. A shop in Md/Pa(lets say me and Chris Z) for the East Coast and get Syracuse Customs involved to do NY and even into Canada if its possible. Moving West get Mark E involved and Ray from LP , they were a huge sponsor this year and may be able to draw JL in as a corporate sponsor, while Bing and Aubrey could be the owners of Cali. Then for the midwestern US the guys in Ohio/Wisconsin who do the entire series up there. With that I think you may be able to get some key manufacturer and corporate sponsorship to get it rolling. This way there is a proven record of success to show it can be done by guys who currently host multiple shows and have done so for the past few years, the problem is how much do you pay for the name and rights to use MECA or do you "lease" the name from Steve? Who is the head of the "group"? Lots of questions...

Just an idea...


----------



## scyankee

chefhow said:


> Matt, how would you propose to make MECA "publicly/competitor" owned? While its a great idea at its heart it may be a conflict of interest with a competitor being a partner in the business, BUT, making it Event Co-Ordinator or Event Director owned would be something that is viable. Gives them/us incentive to go out and promote shows, push shops to host more events at no cost to them, they(event directors/owners) could in turn create a nation wide network of events and use that size and power to leverage discounts on trophies, awards and prizes(this is the KILLING cost to hosting a show!!!!).
> 
> Break it up so that teritories are owned by guys like Joe Z and you as a partnership for the SE, find somebody or a shop to build the area in S FL and to do the state of Fl possilby, maybe one owner in Va area like Bryants Car Stereo in Collinsville or even Crutchfield since they do 3-4 shows a year(you could even break it up to be a N/S Va territory since its so big and could be a potentially HUGE area. A shop in Md/Pa(lets say me and Chris Z) for the East Coast and get Syracuse Customs involved to do NY and even into Canada if its possible. Moving West get Mark E involved and Ray from LP , they were a huge sponsor this year and may be able to draw JL in as a corporate sponsor, while Bing and Aubrey could be the owners of Cali. Then for the midwestern US the guys in Ohio/Wisconsin who do the entire series up there. With that I think you may be able to get some key manufacturer and corporate sponsorship to get it rolling. This way there is a proven record of success to show it can be done by guys who currently host multiple shows and have done so for the past few years, the problem is how much do you pay for the name and rights to use MECA or do you "lease" the name from Steve? Who is the head of the "group"? Lots of questions...
> 
> Just an idea...


I am really digging your ideas here Howard. These are very good conversations. I would really like to see the group of people you mentioned sit down and have a "round table". Myself and Matt R have had a few conversations since finals and I think we have the right people to make things happen and to help move Meca forward.


----------



## Mic10is

asota said:


> I don't have near the experience in Meca or Iasca as you but I did see the downfall of Iasca 15 years ago before it even happened. I really want Meca to grow and be successful. The comments I have made are absolutely in no way pointing fingers at anyone. I'm just kicking around my own personal ideas about what I feel may help increase participation that is so sorely needed. Matt Roberts Meca commissioner 2012 ???? has a good ring to it. Do others agree? Not that Steve hasn't done a great job but I do know how health issues can drag you down.


There is no clear cut way to say why IASCA dwindled and it was certainly not bc "show" cars competed against street cars.
It had much more to do with the fact that for several consecutive years IASCA had no real sense of directions.
Control over IASCA changed hands no less than 4 times in the Decade I competed heavily in the organization.
Some made minor improvements, some did not.

and Realistically its hard to compare those days to now bc things are very different.
Honestly DIY'ers are almost the norm with the advent of internet forums, resources and especially purchasing.
Unfortunately, many people dont ever have to set foot in a car stereo shop to build a system. I can bet a large majority of members on this forum are in that exact position.
Back then if you wanted car audio stuff, You went to a shop.and You believed that they were the expert at doing it and you saved yourself the time and just had them do it.
Today's mentality is different.

During all that, Steve Stern took a very grassroots approach and Here it is today-bigger and better than I think maybe he even initially envisioned. He was the sole captain at the helm of the ship guiding it where it needed to go


----------



## Matt R

You know, to be honest I have no idea. I run a small construction company with 2 employees. I do cars and electronics in my "spare time". 

I did see a thing about the Greenbay Packers being the only team in the NFL that was actually owned by the fans. There is not a single owner of the team. I have no idea what their business model is but maybe this could be the direction we need to look at.

It would seem that the people with the most passion for it would be the ones that make it happen. How about DIYMA member owned!?!? This is a huge community of audio freaks and prolly represents the majority of people who WOULD compete.


----------



## highly

I'm still having trouble understanding what a member-owned business model looks like. There would clearly need to be a head of affairs; the person that handles management of the entity and ensures that what happens in Florida happens in Oklahoma and in California. There would still need to be a central rules and ethics board. Where in the financial model would 'local ownership' come into play? I could see maybe the idea of a Franchise, but with that you would need people with MONEY willing to put themselves out there for their license. Already it's $1000 to register a manufacturer Team (which in itself may be a little steep from the perspective of the smaller MFGRs when you consider the ROI on that expense). 

What are the real-world expenses to put on a show, and what is the break-even point? How bad off is the current model and where is it failing?

Anyone have numbers you can ballpark for us (if it is allowed, of course) on the cost of a show and the break-even point?


----------



## chefhow

Matt, the GB Packer model is set up so that when GB needed a stadium and there was no 1 person who could afford to do it they offered "shares" of the team to raise funds. The team itself is owned by the public who own the shares(even though they are not traded, they can be bought and sold privately)they are run by a Board of Directors and have a full infastructure that handles the daily operations. Just an FYI

Todd, I can email you my initial investment for the year last year for out of pocket costs in trophies, medals, and what I had to pay to MECA so you can see what it costs to do a 1X and 2X show. I'm sure Mark would be glad to share his with you if you asked so you can get an average based on turnout.


----------



## stereo_luver

Matt R said:


> You know, to be honest I have no idea. I run a small construction company with 2 employees.


BTW: How about coming to ATL area. I have a new ceiling idea for theater in the basement. Has to do with fiber optics for a look of stars on the ceiling. I don't do ceilings and this one will have 3 steps up. Wall wash lamps on the outer perimeter to light the movie posters, the next will have 4" cans for down lights and the center will have the fiber optics for the stars with a low back lit area on the outer perimeter of the upper section. Can we do this in a hard ceiling? Just asking


Chuck


----------



## Matt R

chefhow said:


> Matt, the GB Packer model is set up so that when GB needed a stadium and there was no 1 person who could afford to do it they offered "shares" of the team to raise funds. The team itself is owned by the public who own the shares(even though they are not traded, they can be bought and sold privately)they are run by a Board of Directors and have a full infastructure that handles the daily operations. Just FYI


That sounds kind of like a similar situation. Steve needs to get out of running MECA, no one has stepped up to buy it and run it. 

Meca already has a rules and ethics committe "board of directors" that are very reliable and consistent. In a real simplified form, I think the members would have to come up with enough money to pay a couple people to do the job that Steve does "infrastructure that handles day to day operations". Or someone has to come right out and buy it and run it themselves.

Like I said though, I'm not a business man by any means. 

I would be willing to buy a "share of MECA" if someone more business minded than me could come up with a way to make it work and make sense. Sure it would be taking a chance on making it work but it would also give all shareholdes way more insentive to go out and make it happen. Return in investment wouldnt come without all shareholders working hard to make it succeed. 

Todd, I dont know what else to say, it's just an idea. If no one person is gonna buy MECA it seems we, "the hardcore competitors" could band together and buy/run it. If we worked hard enough, maybe we could grow it enough to expand and maybe turn a proffit or at least break even on the initial investment. I dont know if it would be worth it or not, just some thoughts about how to save a good thing.

IDK, lets keep the ideas coming though.


----------



## Matt R

stereo_luver said:


> BTW: How about coming to ATL area. I have a new ceiling idea for theater in the basement. Has to do with fiber optics for a look of stars on the ceiling. I don't do ceilings and this one will have 3 steps up. Wall wash lamps on the outer perimeter to light the movie posters, the next will have 4" cans for down lights and the center will have the fiber optics for the stars with a low back lit area on the outer perimeter of the upper section. Can we do this in a hard ceiling? Just asking
> 
> 
> Chuck


My expertise is more in the acoustical world. Acoustical ceilings to sound absorbtion and difraction panels. Mainly in home theatres, studio, radio and tv station sound rooms. Sounds like you need an electrician, I can do that type of work too but not really my main thing. Call David Hogan on that one.


----------



## chefhow

I think that any and every idea needs to be looked into at this point. If things are as he said we need to act this year


----------



## scyankee

chefhow said:


> I think that any and every idea needs to be looked into at this point. If things are as he said we need to act this year


It is going to take a combination of things. Member drives sponsor drives. Getting MECA in to the public eye more. Matt and I spoke about getting some of the cars/trucks together at local show and cruises to show other people what we do by offering to demo. A contractor was at my house yesterday and I demoed my car for him. Just a question but would anybody be completely opposed to a raise in membership dues?


----------



## MacLeod

I wonder if Steve would even be up for selling it. Its his baby that he's poured his blood, sweat and tears into these last 12 years. I don't know, maybe he is ready to retire. 

Personally I'd rather come up with a way that Steve could keep it cause I think he does a pretty damn good job at running it. In a decade that has seen USACI barely hanging on, IASCA down to 1 show a year, most manufacturers totally ignoring us and all the magazines going tits up, MECA has grown fairly well. Attendance was down a little this year but there is still a solid attendance base and California seems to be gaining momentum. 

I think there is plenty to work with, just need to figure out how best to do it.


----------



## Mic10is

MacLeod said:


> I wonder if Steve would even be up for selling it. Its his baby that he's poured his blood, sweat and tears into these last 12 years. I don't know, maybe he is ready to retire.
> 
> Personally I'd rather come up with a way that Steve could keep it cause I think he does a pretty damn good job at running it. In a decade that has seen USACI barely hanging on, IASCA down to 1 show a year, most manufacturers totally ignoring us and all the magazines going tits up, MECA has grown fairly well. Attendance was down a little this year but there is still a solid attendance base and California seems to be gaining momentum.
> 
> I think there is plenty to work with, just need to figure out how best to do it.


Ive heard from a few sources that Steve has been looking for someone to basically buy him out for several years. Negotiations seem to break down once Steve says the price he wants for the Club, apparently its quite high.

This year once again, he asked for people to step up and buy him out or offer up enough to continue it beyond this year.

It would be great to see someone responsible step up and work with Steve to keep MECA going and even make it stronger.


----------



## Boostedrex

MECA has been really gaining in size/momentum out here in CA over the past 2 years. I'll see if I can't get all of the heads together out here and see what we can possibly contribute.

I think that Matt and Howard have some really good ideas going and, as always, I'm down to help when/where I can.


----------



## ErinH

Regarding pricing, I'm kind of thinking the other way around. Rather than trying to raise fees, what about waiving entry fees for newcomers' first event. That way we can get fresh faces "in the door" without them spending a lot of money. I'd imagine the ability to compete without monetary risk would be enticing and hopefully lay the ground work for
Further desire to compete. IOW, get them in for free and get them hooked. Take away the price factor and the only remaining real concern of a newB is that he'll get stomped. I think most are apprehensive to compete because they don't know what is in store for them and spending $30-40 on the unknown can be daunting because they don't know what to expect. 

That's the allure of GTGs. People know they can show up without any commitment.


----------



## asota

Or at least if they join Meca there first pass SPL or SQ testing is free only for newcomers there first show.


----------



## turbo5upra

Ya know... A first show free thing or cost of score sheet might be cool... If you could police it.


----------



## asota

Event coordinators should follow up with all newcomers tell them what improvements they could make and perhaps get with a local team to contact him and take him under there wing if he (or she ) shows a lot of interest.


----------



## ErinH

turbo5upra said:


> Ya know... A first show free thing or cost of score sheet might be cool... If you could police it.


Yep. I wasn't sure how you'd control that, either. Truth is, I was thinking the honor code would suffice. High hopes. 

For the most part, the same event supervisors control/run the shows so hopefully no one would be so bold. 

Maybe MECA could have a sign up sheet on their site they'd complete for that "free entry" and a one-time pass with that competitors name is sent to the requestor via email. All they'd need to do is print it out, bring it to their first event and show it & their license at the show. Realistically, it may be a bit of trouble to go through but I'd do it if it saved me $30+. Then MECA controls I and posts it on their site. Besides, how else would a newcomer hear about it... I don't expect word of mouth would be enough alone.


----------



## scyankee

I don't see a problem with giving someone a free pass on their first show ir a free clinic but I was refuring more to the yearly dues. I think most members would be ok with paying a little more. Most of us pay more per month in cell phone bills then we pay for the yearly dues.


----------



## ErinH

I understand. But my post was also financially focused. This biggest problem with the competition scene is people seem to fear it to some degree because they don't know what to expect. Then asking them to pay just to get whipped on (as most I've talked to put it) makes it a no go. If we can somehow get that first go waived, maybe they'll stick around.


----------



## asota

Like I said if they joined Meca to get first pass free that is the way to control it because you would have record and if they were a member and got good vibes and felt welcome chances are they would go to more shows even if they didn't score the greatest


----------



## turbo5upra

A 20 min thing where the judge got in the car and pointed out strengths and weaknesses would be good... Maybe even a coupon type system that could be passed out @ local shops... I heard there is an event going on over here next week... Here's a pass see if you like it... 

It just might get guys to come out and find our were not all jerks with 3 way systems lol


----------



## highly

They are supposed to do that '20 minute thing' for free. Before the show. Generally they call them 'clinics' and misspell them 'cliniques' on the flyer. Nobody ever really does that, though, because they don't know anyone and the judge is running around setting up SPL equipment or trying to find the scoresheets...


----------



## turbo5upra

Those are for people who are signed up for the event no? I know they do them in md.


----------



## highly

I've never seem or heard mention that signing up for the event was a prerequisite. I know Goza/Clutts would mention that they did them, but I don't think I have ever actually seen one happen. The vast majority of SPL out this way has been from one car club. Outside of that there are a handful of competitors that make it to shows, and that is it for the local area. I've prodded the local shops to get them to kick something into motion, but there was zero interest. I'll be back at them this season. Otherwise I know Anthony Aho plans a show or three up in Guthrie, and that will be a help.

I've chipped in (paid entry for) at a couple of different shows to get someone to compete or compete in something they hadn't before. I don't know how much it helped the competitor, but I know it helped the organizer.


----------



## Velozity

Possible model for the future success of MECA:

-Make MECA a non-profit organization run by an elected Board of Directors. Every member of the organization has a vote in electing the Board. Board members may be replaced at any time by majority vote. The Board will elect a chairman or co-chairs, treasurer, secretary, etc. A separate Rules and Ethics committee will be voted on, with the head of the committee also holding a position on the Board.

-Executive involvement in MECA is purely voluntary. No salaries. Travel stipends are allowed where necessary.

-Membership in MECA is paid yearly by all entities—competitors, enthusiasts, retailers, and manufacturers. Cost to be increased to $40 yearly for individuals, $75 for independent teams, $100 for retailers, and $1000 for manufacturer sponsors.

-Shows are free to host if sponsored by and held on the property of a registered retail member, or if sponsored by an independent team and held on the property of a non-registered retailer (with written consent). The show host(s) enjoys free use of the MECA name and all the publicity that comes with it. Show awards are at the discretion and responsibility of the show host. At a minimum MECA will provide award certificates. Show entry fees go entirely to MECA. Show hosts are responsible for all sound measuring and PA equipment.

-The 1X, 2X, 3X show model is eliminated. All shows are categorized as either “soundoffs” worth 1X point value or “soundfests” worth 3X point value. For SQL competitions, soundoffs are judged by one judge, and soundfests are judged by three judges. Judge involvement is purely voluntary. Travel stipends are allowed (per established guidelines) and are to be paid to the judge(s) by the show host. This is reimbursable by MECA. All judges are eligible for special recognition and competition at the end of the season. All MECA certified judges will enjoy free membership dues and waived show entry fees for the entire season.

-Soundfests must be judged entirely by MECA certified judges.

-Soundoffs may be judged by MECA certified judges or a judge-in-training as appointed by a MECA certified judge. 

-MECA Finals will be split into two events: Western Finals and Eastern Finals. The locations should be chosen such that the majority of the MECA membership base can reach one of the two Finals events within 720 miles (12 hour drive or less). Invitation to finals means accumulation of 40 points in any one division, membership paid current, and no disciplinary infractions. Competing in one of the two Finals events is free for the qualified competitor. MECA will provide awards, awards banquet, venue, and judges’ travel stipends.

This is a first pass at some ideas I had of how MECA could continue as a member-“owned” entity. It requires volunteering to make it happen. My guess is the major expenses of the organization will be website maintenance, marketing materials (advertising and paraphernalia), travel expenses, documents (scoresheets and certificates), judges’ training event, and the Finals events. With all of the money from dues and entry fees going towards theses expenses, and none of it being spent on other overhead or wages, maybe it’s doable? Feel free to shoot holes in this. It’s late and I know there’s a lot I didn’t consider. I just wanted to add my $.02…


----------



## Matt R

Nice Mike, I like some of the ides. I do think we need a single National finals more centrally located. Oklahoma is about in the middle of the country. I think we would need some pretty positive commitment from the left coast to do that though. 

It almost seems like there would have to be 1 or 2 employees. I dont think it would be to realistic to ask someone to volunteer the equivelent of a full time job.

I like the ideas of judging being volunteer, I personally do that already. I also like the idea of rewarding them with points for the shows they judge (thats already a policy). 

I like the free 1st time entry, A good judge and a good clinic can really convince a competitor to join the club.

Lets keep the ideas coming!!!!!


----------



## scyankee

Good stuff Mike. I like your platform. I agree with Matt R though you really do need 1 Finals located more centrally. How ever to do an east coast and a west coast super regional before finals would be a really good idea. Not sure on how to make finals free. Sponsorship is a must. I would also like to see the sponsorship package broken up into more categories. State region and national all with different dollar amounts. There are companies that might look at supporting local events but may not see the value in it on a national level. But the more sponsors we have the more we are likely to attract.


----------



## highly

I think this could be a good base for a working model, and I agree with Matt that there needs to be an employee or two, and without question a rules committee. 

I second the idea of having manufacturer sponsorships broken down into more manageable pieces. $1K is a lot of money to smaller Mfgr's, and there is a rather small ROI on the money. It has to be appealing to attract the businesses that make this possible.

What IS the return on investment for a manufacturer-sponsor?


A LOT of pressure is being placed on a volunteer judging staff in this model. Would you spend a long, hard-working day sitting in cars on a 115 degree day in Oklahoma where in-car temps are reaching to 140 for the honor of being called a judge? How do you wake up the day of the show at 4AM knowing what your day has in store for you and get your lazy arse out of bed and motivated to put on the show of your life besides the obligation that you decided to be a Judge this season? Would you come back and do it again a second season? The SQ judges are like teachers in the school system. I think there is a breaking point where you start losing the good ones when you repeatedly treat them poorly. I would love to see a model where being a judge is rewarded with more than pride. 

I think there needs to be one final Finals. Regional Finals are not a bad idea, but not bringing it all together at one show seems a bit like a soft finish. I am not sure that making that event free to the competitor would do much to increase attendance. Going to Finals isn't cheap, but the cost of entry was small compared to the cost of attending. 

What can we do to get more shops and manufacturers to sink money they don't have into the organization? Can we make it more worth their while?

This season's Finals event didn't seem to have any significant attendance other than competitors. It seems to me that the organization needs more coverage. Press coverage, industry coverage... we need to make it widely known that the organization exists and get the word out as to what it does. There aren't many if any car audio paper magazines out, but there are automotive, tuner, and custom magazines out. How are we not partnering with the likes of NOPI, HIN, waterfest, etc.? I know that the organization is underscored by a 'family friendly' values system, and I support that idea at the local level, but for us to thrive we have to get the word out. That seems like a likely vector.

Those organizations are thriving. Clearly they are doing something right?

Just thoughts...


----------



## highly

How about getting more involvement with local auto shops; Autozone, O'Reilley's, Pep Boys. Communicate the shows through car-based vectors. Can we show incentive to get them involved so that we can leverage their store base for advertising the shows outside of the industry? We need to get the public involved and to the shows.

Involve the family-friendly eateries like Hooters and Twin Peaks? One way or another it always comes back to the same thing... Young males are the future of car audio, and we have to get their interest. We don't need to get the strip clubs into the game, but there IS a middle ground.


----------



## eviling

highly said:


> I think this could be a good base for a working model, and I agree with Matt that there needs to be an employee or two, and without question a rules committee.
> 
> I second the idea of having manufacturer sponsorships broken down into more manageable pieces. $1K is a lot of money to smaller Mfgr's, and there is a rather small ROI on the money. It has to be appealing to attract the businesses that make this possible.
> 
> What IS the return on investment for a manufacturer-sponsor?
> 
> 
> A LOT of pressure is being placed on a volunteer judging staff in this model. Would you spend a long, hard-working day sitting in cars on a 115 degree day in Oklahoma where in-car temps are reaching to 140 for the honor of being called a judge? How do you wake up the day of the show at 4AM knowing what your day has in store for you and get your lazy arse out of bed and motivated to put on the show of your life besides the obligation that you decided to be a Judge this season? Would you come back and do it again a second season? The SQ judges are like teachers in the school system. I think there is a breaking point where you start losing the good ones when you repeatedly treat them poorly. I would love to see a model where being a judge is rewarded with more than pride.
> 
> I think there needs to be one final Finals. Regional Finals are not a bad idea, but not bringing it all together at one show seems a bit like a soft finish. I am not sure that making that event free to the competitor would do much to increase attendance. Going to Finals isn't cheap, but the cost of entry was small compared to the cost of attending.
> 
> What can we do to get more shops and manufacturers to sink money they don't have into the organization? Can we make it more worth their while?
> 
> This season's Finals event didn't seem to have any significant attendance other than competitors. It seems to me that the organization needs more coverage. Press coverage, industry coverage... we need to make it widely known that the organization exists and get the word out as to what it does. There aren't many if any car audio paper magazines out, but there are automotive, tuner, and custom magazines out. How are we not partnering with the likes of NOPI, HIN, waterfest, etc.? I know that the organization is underscored by a 'family friendly' values system, and I support that idea at the local level, but for us to thrive we have to get the word out. That seems like a likely vector.
> 
> Those organizations are thriving. Clearly they are doing something right?
> 
> Just thoughts...


I think my idea for a reality car audio shop show would help this goal .

but really what seems to keep people away to me is, distance, exposure of contests and events and just to be honest, the unthrilling 10 hour event called judging, its like waking up to watch a race all day knowing their WON'T be a car crash i mean who wan'ts to see spend 10 hours in the sun with no thrill, thats why the shows with the car show events for the pretty cars have better turn outs, both in spectators and participents, and than you have somebody say oh well why not compete in both events, shine and show and car audio! your here anyways! 

I've participated in almost every event i did this summer, and I went to one where I didn't...granted it had shine and show, so it was mildly entertaining. but, it's a 1 hour walk around and maybe another hour again talkingt o the car owners, i mean i think i showed up at 11. i was bored to tears by 1. 

another good idea...trade and swap sessions could be made, kind of how like how they were encouraged at finals, but you could have stands, booths. hell you can let contestents set up booths to unload trade and sell while their waiting for judging. food stands woudln't hurt either but that's more larger picture i suppose, unrealistic and not coast effective in the growth process. but big venders could put up booths with their rep's and such for shops and the small peons, i mean i know I saw several shop owners at the shows i went to, everyone is always looking for a connection.


----------



## Matt R

My thing with judging is, I dont want to get paid if the director isnt at least breaking even. I do agree that judges and possibly the R&E committe should get compensated for their efforts. I would think that may have to come once the club starts to make a proffit. As far as I know the R&E committe is a group of dedicated folks that do volunteer their time now.

Several of us have discussed trying to promote meca at some large car show type venues. I think we also need to do promotional stuff at the large Home audio events with a couple of good competition cars on display for demos. Even if we didnt hold a competition there, we could still promote the club. 

We need to try to target the people that 1-love music and 2-love their cars 3-have money to spend on them. They are going to be at the goodguys car shows, rockymountain audio fest, and the Georgia diy speaker building convention. There are prolly a dozen more venues that would make sense to try to recruit new members.


----------



## MacLeod

I think MECA is on the right track with Show and Shine. Lets face it folks, car audio is not a spectator sport but SPL and car shows are. If MECA could get into car shows in a bigger way that would help. That could bring in spectators in a much larger number to not only see the cars but also the SPL lanes. Right now there doesn't seem to be much participation in Show and Shine but there is definitely a boat load in NOPI and other organizations like that so we just need to fours out how to tap into that market. Bring in more show cars but also make SPL more spectators friendly. Take a page from DB Drag who has the big overhead scoreboards and stuff instead of the same tired computer voice saying "Mecah".

SQ would be more of a "side show" to all this but that would be totally fine with me. MECA being well funded is what we're after here and lets be honest, there are a lot better ways to do that than SQ.


----------



## chefhow

From an event director and co-ordinators point of view that ONLY way to break even is to get the judges to do it for free(minus lunch and entry fee or gas $$) and to not have to do trophies EVERY time, maybe medals, plaques or even printed and framed certificates. Those 2 things eat up ALL of your $$$ and there is no discount if you buy them from MECA currently. The charge that I have to pay in score sheets and the need for us to try to sell merch is too much and not necessary. There is a better way for us to do this and I think it is a combination of the MECA system and the IASCA system.

Instead of charging $5,$7 and $9 for score sheets depending upon the type of show follow the IASCA model of $50/$100 for a sanctioning fee and maybe $1 a sheet to MECA. Judges should be compensated via free entry to compete, lunch/dinner depending upon who many cars(if there are over 15 have a second judge) and gas money. As to trophies MECA should get a contract or negotiate national pricing for different trophies and have it on the website for us to choose from and order from this way you can have ALL event directors order thru one central location, whether its direct from MECA or thru the distributor themselves. Volume speaks to companies and buy having 200+shows across the country buy its a great way to get price breaks. Instead of doing individual state titles break it up into Regional champions and then award prizes to those champions whether its thru merch or GC's or cash, but shwag gets ppl out to shows. I remember Dave Edwards used to do clinics for ALL first time SQ competitors, it didnt matter how busy he was he made time to give you feedback before the show started and it always seemed to help. I know Mic does it up here in MD and I try to if I am not judging and running a show. We also need to make amends with all the SPL guys who have been pissed off and RUN from MECA. There are certain teams on the east coast that had a HUGE presence that wont come back for reasons of their own, we need to make it right and bring them back. 

For a price breakdown, make it simple. $40 for yearly membership due by 1/31 every year and $20 to enter a show. Shops pay $100 for every show you host and you get $10 off next years membership, and manufacturers get local, regional or national recognition $250/$500 or $1000 yearly with National coverage getting you sponsorship discounts/FREE coverage at Finals.

I know that in our area I have spoken to all 3 of the local shops in York and none of them are interested in hosting, even at $0 to them. I have offered to pick up 100% of all the costs and put their names on the flyers and trophies but because of permits, local residents or what ever excuse they can think of they just dont want to. I am going to hit my local auto parts stores for next season and have already contacted the local VW Club, and one of the local import clubs to see if they want to partner. I am waiting to hear back. 

As to how to approach Steve, he wants OUT and unless somebody with $$$ is going to buy the company from him I'm not sure what he is going to do. MECA is a business that has been bleeding money according to Steve for years, I dont think any of us have the cash to buy it but if he would lease the name for a fee based off the sanctioning fees I think he may be willing to work with us.


----------



## ErinH

Trophies... I've been meaning to bring that up. I honestly fine them useless. At least for small shows. I've only kept the one from finals last year. The rest were given to a local youth sports league in town when I did spring cleaning. 

I think they should consider not giving them
Out anymore unless it's a larger event. That, and/or we competitors humbly offer them back to the coordinators with the explanation that we want to help them save money. That way thy don't view us as ungrateful.


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> Trophies... I've been meaning to bring that up. I honestly fine them useless. At least for small shows. I've only kept the one from finals last year. The rest were given to a local youth sports league in town when I did spring cleaning.
> 
> I think they should consider not giving them
> Out anymore unless it's a larger event. That, and/or we competitors humbly offer them back to the coordinators with the explanation that we want to help them save money. That way thy don't view us as ungrateful.


Erin I think trophies are great to hand out, especially to some of the newer competitors. What sucks is that in all these years MECA has never tried to negotiate a contract for us to get a discount on trophies but rather left it up to us as individuals to fend for ourselves.


----------



## ErinH

chefhow said:


> Erin I think trophies are great to hand out, especially to some of the newer competitors. What sucks is that in all these years MECA has never tried to negotiate a contract for us to get a discount on trophies but rather left it up to us as individuals to fend for ourselves.


Hmmmm.... I honestly have never found them that useful. Honest to goodness, I've had this conversation with other competitors: we'd rather save $5 off entry fees than get a trophy. But, I realize not everyone feels the same way.

I'll just say that I can see them being cool for the larger shows (ie: state finals, Vinny, World Finals) but local shows that are 1x or 2x... not so much. I feel the same way about the medallions.

I hate to look a gift horse in the mouth, so to speak, but I just see this as one area where costs could be reduced.


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> Hmmmm.... I honestly have never found them that useful. Honest to goodness, I've had this conversation with other competitors: we'd rather save $5 off entry fees than get a trophy. But, I realize not everyone feels the same way.
> 
> I'll just say that I can see them being cool for the larger shows (ie: state finals, Vinny, World Finals) but local shows that are 1x or 2x... not so much. I feel the same way about the medallions.
> 
> I hate to look a gift horse in the mouth, so to speak, but I just see this as one area where costs could be reduced.


As an example, we did a 1X and 2X show this past year, I did medals at both and some ppl actually complained about not getting trophies. The medals cost between $3-4 each while trophies can run from $7-$11 each and that is without the name/date plaquard.


----------



## ErinH

Do you really think people would get up in arms about it, though? If there were no rewards for doing well at all?... I don't know. I guess it would take a trial run. 

If you tell the competitor that he can save $5-10 off entry fees rather than getting a couple trophies/medallions, my guess is that he'd be OK with it. But, I obviously can't speak for everyone. If I could, they'd call me Professor X and I'd have some badass friends that would just kill the competition and I'd always win.


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> Do you really think people would get up in arms about it, though? If there were no rewards for doing well at all?... I don't know. I guess it would take a trial run.
> 
> If you tell the competitor that he can save $5-10 off entry fees rather than getting a couple trophies/medallions, my guess is that he'd be OK with it. But, I obviously can't speak for everyone. If I could, they'd call me Professor X and I'd have some badass friends that would just kill the competition and I'd always win.


To answer both of your questions from experience, YES most would be up in arms, ESPECIALLY the newer competitors and the younger ones. SPL guys seem to LOVE trophies as well, not sure why but they do.

If I dont give out trophies I'm not looking to charge less to enter, I'm doing it to actually break even or make a few bucks. Shops wont host because they dont make money doing this, if I could hand them $50-$100 for the use of their parking lot and bathroom for a Sunday that might help, otherwise its a losing battle. I could also give a judge $50 for his help and for spending a day in HOT cars in a HOT parking lot doing a thankless job. Remember it costs money to open the doors for a day and many of these guys are closed or close early on Sundays depending upon the time of the year.


----------



## asota

I like the regional events before world finals but you could make it like a qualifying event say top three cars in each class get invite to finals at no additional cost. After spending $500-600 for gas a $165 entry can be tuff. Pay the big entry at the regional if you are top three and not have to pay additional entry gives you more incentive to show at finals.


----------



## eviling

asota said:


> I like the regional events before world finals but you could make it like a qualifying event say top three cars in each class get invite to finals at no additional cost. After spending $500-600 for gas a $165 entry can be tuff. Pay the big entry at the regional if you are top three and not have to pay additional entry gives you more incentive to show at finals.


wow i didn't know entry at finals was 165$. that would be a rough one for me, it's at least 400$ for me, plus theirs no way i'd put that many miles on my car, so trailor rentel and hotel, its damn near a vacation but what the hell is in TN to see :mean:


----------



## chefhow

asota said:


> I like the regional events before world finals but you could make it like a qualifying event say top three cars in each class get invite to finals at no additional cost. After spending $500-600 for gas a $165 entry can be tuff. Pay the big entry at the regional if you are top three and not have to pay additional entry gives you more incentive to show at finals.


Chris, to host an event like Finals cost between $8-10k. That includes trophies, space, insurance, electrical drops, police/security for overnight, judges lodging and meals, tshirts, awards and foodfor the Sat night banquet and Sunday BBQ... There is a lot that goes into it that ppl don't take into acct and the cost is going up every year. What I'm saying is Finals won't be free but if you did a regional show at the cost of $75-100 and finals for another $100-150 an give discounts at hotels/meal vouchers that may work out better.


----------



## scyankee

asota said:


> I like the regional events before world finals but you could make it like a qualifying event say top three cars in each class get invite to finals at no additional cost. After spending $500-600 for gas a $165 entry can be tuff. Pay the big entry at the regional if you are top three and not have to pay additional entry gives you more incentive to show at finals.


Not a bad idea at all. But maybe just for the winners of each class. The MECA format has a lot of classes. We have to look at this two ways. 1st as a competitor and also from the money standpoint. It is a fine line between saving the club money but also drawing more entries. Also we need to help promote competitors doing more then 1 contest per show. This is something I have made a goal for myself and I believe the rest of my team mates are on board with that. To me one of the most important things over the next 60-90 days is to help get some cash flow in to the check book. Come back to one of my earlier post about us as competitors buying some Cd's shirts mouse pads mugs etc. This maybe a small way of thinking but the cash flow over the "off season" will help to get the ball rolling.


----------



## ErinH

chefhow said:


> Shops wont host because they dont make money doing this, if I could hand them $50-$100 for the use of their parking lot and bathroom for a Sunday that might help, otherwise its a losing battle. I could also give a judge $50 for his help and for spending a day in HOT cars in a HOT parking lot doing a thankless job. Remember it costs money to open the doors for a day and many of these guys are closed or close early on Sundays depending upon the time of the year.


what about mixing events with GTG's?


----------



## asota

I am well aware how much things cost in fact I was sitting in motel room last week wondering how they managed to pull off such a grand affair with the entry's they had it must have been break-even at best. I was just thinking with a Oklahoma location for finals IMO 40-50 cars is about the most that can really make it. A smaller perhaps 1 day event for finals (no banquet) might be necessary, but payed for in part or mostly by the higher amount of entry's in regional.


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> what about mixing events with GTG's?


That would be great but not everyone who attends is going to enter the show. We would be lucky to get another 1-2 cars from the GTG. Think about all the peeps that show up to the GTG's for ideas that have nothing or partial installs.


----------



## ErinH

chefhow said:


> That would be great but not everyone who attends is going to enter the show. We would be lucky to get another 1-2 cars from the GTG. Think about all the peeps that show up to the GTG's for ideas that have nothing or partial installs.


Yes. But if they don't have to pay...

The venue is covered. Consider it a watered down event. Ask a local judge to help out (who will likely attend the meet anyway). Allow anyone who wants to enter to do so for free with the understanding they get nothing but points and a (most importantly) way to see how they stack up against others. 

We need ways to pull in members. I think that's one great way to make it easier and more welcoming. 

We did something like this here a few years back. We actually all chipped in a few bucks to go toward the overall winner. If Steve would be willing to let something like this go toward actual MlECA points then maybe it's an option. Of course, it doesn't put money is Steve's pocket for the club but it gets people involved in MECA. Which is something all of us know the club needs and we keep saying in this thread (we need more people). If you can't tell, I think the real trick is getting people in. How can we do that? I've hosted many GTGs over the years. *The past 2 GTGs have had 35 people attending* (that's a **** ton, btw). If we can somehow convert these attendees to competitors at least once, on a much more relaxed scale, then I think you've got a great chance at doing something for the club. Parks are free. My house is free. We don't need tons of judges, trophies, banners, and parking lot fees. You can do it with scoresheets and a willing judge. That's all you'd need. I know scoresheets aren't free but that could be discussed at a later time. 
I've talked with many people at these GTGs who don't compete and they almost all say the same thing when asked why they don't compete: they either don't have the extra money or they (mistakenly) think there's no point because they'll get whipped. Take the fee out at least once so they can be more relaxed about entering and they may just find they fair well, maybe even better, than those who they fear they will be wasting money competing against and they'll hopefully stick with it. 

I'm not saying we have to make it free the way I'm proposing. It's not the specifics I'm proposing: I'm proposing a different way to view this from. I don't care if we do it via a GTG where a judge is down to do a show for free to further the club and we provide no trophies to keep costs down, or we talk with Steve to figure out some way to make a newcomer's first event free... I just think the best way to get MECA prospering is to get people in. We need new faces and if we can make it easier on them to enter at least once, I think you'll find a majority of them will stick around. So, what ways can this be done?


Edit: Haven't the California dudes done something like this (gtg/comp)? Or maybe it was another organization...


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> what about mixing events with GTG's?


Done it. and its a good model to follow and a great way to get some people who may not have entered a show to compete.

Trust me, Howard and I have thought about just about every way to boost attendance at shows with the hopes of at least breaking even. It took Howard doing 3 shows, all of which were very well attended in comparison to the National standard to break even. I think it total he made $25.
This included me volunteering my time to judge the events.

and I agree with you on trophies. for most shows I could care less. But youd be surprised how many people Do want some plastic acknowledgement of their results.
and There were some shows I remember going to when I started that had some awesome trophies which got me coming back the next year in hopes of winning one again.
ESN top 10 Trophies are awesome hand made, cut and welded metal that weight a ton.


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> Yes. But if they don't have to pay...
> 
> The venue is covered. Consider it a watered down event. Ask a local judge to help out (who will likely attend the meet anyway). Allow anyone who wants to enter to do so for free with the understanding they get nothing but points and a (most importantly) way to see how they stack up against others.
> 
> We need ways to pull in members. I think that's one great way to make it easier and more welcoming.
> 
> We did something like this here a few years back. We actually all chipped in a few bucks to go toward the overall winner. If Steve would be willing to let something like this go toward actual MlECA points then maybe it's an option. Of course, it doesn't put money is Steve's pocket for the club but it gets people involved in MECA. Which is something all of us know the club needs and we keep saying in this thread (we need more people). If you can't tell, I think the real trick is getting people in. How can we do that? I've hosted many GTGs over the years. The past 2 GTGs have had 35 people attending (that's a **** ton, btw). I've talked with many people at these GTGs who don't compete and they almost all say the same thing when asked why they don't compete: they either don't have the extra money or they (mistakenly) think there's no point because they'll get whipped. Take the fee out at least once so they can be more relaxed about entering and they may just find they fair well, maybe even better, than those who they fear they will be wasting money competing against.


at $5 per score sheet, which copies have to be mailed in to Steve, youre looking at a cost that adds up quickly


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> at $5 per score sheet, which copies have to be mailed in to Steve, youre looking at a cost that adds up quickly


Yea... I kept editing my post above. I know Steve charges for these. 
But, really, if we wanted to try to make something like this work, I would think Steve might be willing to work with you on this. 

Ideally, it'd be great to make it free and I think if Steve could be shown the potential worth in it, maybe he'd be willing to let us make our own copies and just send him the results. I'm talking straight-up xerox style copying a scoresheet, making note of the final score via Excel, and giving it to the competitor to keep after we make a note of the score.

I'm just tossing out ideas. I have no idea what has been attempted before. There's plenty of good ideas in this thread. 

The thing I'm wondering... has anyone actually talked to Steve about this stuff or is this thread in vain? Maybe we should send him a link and let him consider some of what has been proposed here by all of us.


----------



## chefhow

Mic10is said:


> at $5 per score sheet, which copies have to be mailed in to Steve, youre looking at a cost that adds up quickly


That's for a single point event, for a 2X its $7 and for a 3X it's $9. When you have 20 competitors that's not including install you have $100 tied up just in score sheets. Add install, or a 2X event and everything else involved and you can't win.


----------



## SQrules

turbo5upra said:


> A 20 min thing where the judge got in the car and pointed out strengths and weaknesses would be good... Maybe even a coupon type system that could be passed out @ local shops... I heard there is an event going on over here next week... Here's a pass see if you like it...
> 
> It just might get guys to come out and find our were not all jerks with 3 way systems lol


Steve is already doing this. He gives the host retailer 10 free passes to give out go his customers that are not already members and they can use them towards an entry in what ever division they choose. Also clinics are offered to all members at most all events.


----------



## Gary Mac

Ive been following this thread, and this discussion. Congrats to all, especially the two York-ers (PA), and the individuals that I met at the b-more competitions. Very dedicated people. 

Anyway, to contribute to this discussion, Im someone who 1st competed this summer, but is really interested in this hobby. I only every competed because I got to know of couple of local competitors, otherwise, I would have never thought about it. 

I think a big way to keep a new competitor is by doing a "compare and contrast" with the individual. If judges, or anyone that knows what they are doing, could demo material in car that sounds right, explain the nuances, and then demo the same material in the competior's car, I think it would go a long way in educating the new person. As with most hobbies, there is a common language among the regulars that is used to communicate. I consider myself a pretty smart person, but when I read the forums, or just listen to others talk (at the competitions), sometimes I get lost pretty fast. I think it would be nice to review some of these terms with the new competitors so they can get an understanding of what they "look" like, and not feel alienated. We are talking about simple terms, like stage, width, depth, attack, etc... Heck, maybe MECA could make up a vocab list or something. 

I understand that most, if not all, of the judges or other competitors will take the time to do this, in some degree, with new people. But lets face it, we are either dealing with interverted people that understand how subjective another's perception can be - so they may not even bother to ask, or we are dealing with a person that is totally unknowing and whose only basis for thinking their car sounds good is brand names or cost. (I was/am a mixture of both) So, if the judges or cordinator makes it a point to reach out to the new people, you may have more 2nd time competitors. 

Personally, I only know how the bmore shows were run, I think the operators did a decent job of reaching out, which I believe led to the number of people that came back the 2nd time. 

My .02$. 

Chef - Did you try the shop in Leymoyne or the one in Lancaster? I cant belive the ones in York would not do it, not that I know them though.


----------



## Mic10is

Gary Mac said:


> Ive been following this thread, and this discussion. Congrats to all, especially the two York-ers (PA), and the individuals that I met at the b-more competitions. Very dedicated people.
> 
> Anyway, to contribute to this discussion, Im someone who 1st competed this summer, but is really interested in this hobby. I only every competed because I got to know of couple of local competitors, otherwise, I would have never thought about it.
> 
> I think a big way to keep a new competitor is by doing a "compare and contrast" with the individual. If judges, or anyone that knows what they are doing, could demo material in car that sounds right, explain the nuances, and then demo the same material in the competior's car, I think it would go a long way in educating the new person. As with most hobbies, there is a common language among the regulars that is used to communicate. I consider myself a pretty smart person, but when I read the forums, or just listen to others talk (at the competitions), sometimes I get lost pretty fast. I think it would be nice to review some of these terms with the new competitors so they can get an understanding of what they "look" like, and not feel alienated. We are talking about simple terms, like stage, width, depth, attack, etc... Heck, maybe MECA could make up a vocab list or something.
> 
> I understand that most, if not all, of the judges or other competitors will take the time to do this, in some degree, with new people. But lets face it, we are either dealing with interverted people that understand how subjective another's perception can be - so they may not even bother to ask, or we are dealing with a person that is totally unknowing and whose only basis for thinking their car sounds good is brand names or cost. (I was/am a mixture of both) So, if the judges or cordinator makes it a point to reach out to the new people, you may have more 2nd time competitors.
> 
> Personally, I only know how the bmore shows were run, I think the operators did a decent job of reaching out, which I believe led to the number of people that came back the 2nd time.
> 
> My .02$.
> 
> Chef - Did you try the shop in Leymoyne or the one in Lancaster? I cant belive the ones in York would not do it, not that I know them though.


http://www.mecacaraudio.com/2011rulebook/2011 SQL Glossary p40.pdf


and copy and paste from the IASCA RULE BOOK

11 - GLOSSARY OF TERMS
SIX BASIC CHARACTERISTICS FOR DESCRIBING A TONE
Loudness: The magnitude of the auditory sensation produced by the sound (can be affected by equalization or improper level matching between speakers).
Pitch: The subjective quality of a sound which determines its position on a musical scale. (Excessive distortion and non-linearity can affect pitch.)
Timbre: The interaction of the harmonics and fundamentals of a sound which give it it‘s sonic signature. (Example: The sound of a guitar can be affected by poor reproduction of high frequencies in the system if the harmonics of the fundamental tones produced by the guitar are not reproduced accurately.)
Modulation: A change in amplitude, phase or frequency which occurs to a sound. (Can be affected by systems with phase problems, frequency response problems, etc.)
Duration: Literally, the duration of a sound (for example this can be affected by systems with poor transient response or panel resonance).
Attack and Decay: The time it takes for a sound to build up (attack) or die down (decay). Attack and decay can be affected by systems with poor transient response, panel resonance and excessive reflections.
OTHER TERMS
Accurate (Accuracy) - Precise, free from errors, capable of providing information in accordance with an accepted standard
Ambience (Ambient) - An atmosphere, feeling of being in the room where the music was recorded
Baffle/s - Panels built, or created specifically, to redirect or enhance the sound quality characteristics of a system.
45
GLOSSARY OF TERMS (continued)
Cargo area - The common area in a vehicle used to store cargo. In a car, the cargo area would be referred to as the trunk, or boot. In trucks it is referred to as the bed, or box. In minivans, SUVs and crossover vehicles, it is the area directly behind the second row of seats.
Characteristics - A feature or quality that makes somebody or something recognizable; distinguishing or representative of a particular person or thing
Coherent - logically or aesthetically consistent and holding together as a harmonious or credible whole.
Coloration - The ability of a system component to give the sound a unique characteristic that is unnatural to or not recorded in the original reproduction.
Decibel - A unit of relative loudness, electric voltage, or current equal to ten times the common logarithm of the ratio of two readings. For sound, the decibel scale runs from zero for the least perceptible sound to 130 for sound that causes pain and beyond. The symbol for decibel is dB.
Dynamics - In reference to music, the different levels of loudness and softness in a piece of music, and the way in which a performer reproduces them within the performance.
Driver’s seat - In IASCA competition, the term refers to the main seat used to operate the vehicle in normal driving conditions. It is the seat immediately behind the vehicle‘s steering wheel with access to the gas and brake pedals.
Ergonomics - The factors or qualities in the design of an item that contribute to its comfort, efficiency, safety, and ease of use.
Industry - The term ―Industry‖ by IASCA‘s definition refers to the Mobile Electronics Industry and any facet of any other industry that directly relates to mobile electronics.
Kick pods (or Kick Panels) - Pods or panels built to house speakers that are positioned in the vehicle‘s foot well area, designed specifically to enhance or improve the sound quality characteristics of the vehicle and system.
Live concert environment - The ability of a vehicle and sound system to reproduce the feeling and emotion of a live concert for the listener.
Noise Floor - The volume level of any ambient noise in the area of the vehicle, in relation to the listening volume level of the system evaluation.
Newcomers - Somebody who has recently arrived, appeared, or been introduced to the sport of car audio competition who is competing in their first season.
OEM - Abbreviation for ―Original Equipment Manufacturer‖, referring to both the automotive and mobile electronics industries, for the purposes of these rules. When OEM is referred to through this text, it signifies the original equipment the vehicle or components came with from the factory when it was originally assembled.
46
GLOSSARY OF TERMS (continued)
Parameters - A fact or set of guidelines that restricts how something is done or what can be done within those facts or guidelines.
Pillars - The posts that hold up the roof of the vehicle. The front pillars at the windshield are commonly referred to as the ―A‖ pillars, the center pillars at the middle of the roof are referred to as the ―B‖ pillars and the rear pillars at the back window are referred to as the ―C‖ pillars.
Realism - The simulation of the music by the sound system in a way that accurately resembles the live recording of that music.
Realistic - Simulating the music in a way that seems real.
Reproductions - The act or process of reproducing the music through the sound system using the source material.
Resonance - An intense and prolonged sound produced by sympathetic vibration, usually caused by the reproduction of the music by the sound system vibrating a panel in the vehicle. Resonance is the effect of a panel continuing to vibrate, reproducing a frequency after the musical equivalent of that frequency has stopped playing through the system.
Sense of Space - The ability of the sound system being able to give the listener a ―feeling‖ of being in the area where the music was originally recorded.
Sibilance - The hissing sound created when certain consonants are vocalized, such as the letter ―s‖. Can be compared to the sound made by a tire losing air.
Spectrum - The complete range of audio frequencies from the lowest bass to the highest highs the average human ear can perceive, commonly referred to as the ―Sound Spectrum‖.
Stock - Term used when referencing a vehicle, to reference the original (or OEM) appearance of that vehicle, before any modifications were made.
Vehicle - The word ―vehicle‖ is used as a general term referring to all motor powered cars, trucks, vans, SUV‘s, Crossovers and minivans. To qualify as a ―vehicle‖ under IASCA‘s definition, the unit used to house the sound system being evaluated must have a motor that powers it, a transmission, an electrical system, a front and rear axle (one of which must be the driving axle), a steering wheel and a seat from which to control the unit while it is in motion. A trailer with a ―tow vehicle‖ attached does not meet the definition; it must be one unit containing at minimum all of the above criteria.
Unsafe - Any item in a vehicle being evaluated that is deemed to be putting the Judge at physical risk while performing the evaluation will be considered as unsafe.


----------



## DAT

Can someone please tell me more about Matt daly's setup.

Thanks


----------



## highly

Gary, I know exactly what you are saying. I've demoed my car many times to people who had no idea what SQ meant, and spent time bouncing between different vehicles with them to illustrate the exact things you are talking about. Unless you have that frame of reference the terms don't mean much. As with anything, it takes time to learn but with audio it seems especially difficult to bridge the gap between the spoken or written word and what it sounds like. Even with the rulebook we have all had heated discussions about what some of the therms mean. Heck, something as simple as 'center stage' can bring about all out war, and that one seems pretty self-explanitory.


----------



## Gary Mac

Mic10is said:


> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/2011rulebook/2011 SQL Glossary p40.pdf


That is helpful - thanks.


----------



## Mic10is

Gary Mac said:


> That is helpful - thanks.


or you could just get a day pass and come hang out when others are here since youre all of 2miles away......Hell Chuck, Mike and Howard were here routinely for the past few weekends before Finals....its understandable if you dont want to come around when Chuck is here tho


----------



## stereo_luver

Mic10is said:


> or you could just get a day pass and come hang out when others are here since youre all of 2miles away......Hell Chuck, Mike and Howard were here routinely for the past few weekends before Finals....*its understandable if you dont want to come around when Chuck is here tho*


I'm starting to see a trend here. No worries though. I have since LEFT the state of PA to go south for the winter.

Chuck


----------



## chefhow

DAT said:


> Can someone please tell me more about Matt daly's setup.
> 
> Thanks


You could always PM Matt, he is here pretty regularly.


----------



## chefhow

Gary, you've got my number, feel free to give a call any time. I understand if you dont want to come into the "hood" but we could meet at Mic's house for an impromptu GTG.


----------



## eviling

SQrules said:


> Steve is already doing this. He gives the host retailer 10 free passes to give out go his customers that are not already members and they can use them towards an entry in what ever division they choose. Also clinics are offered to all members at most all events.


yeah, very usefull. but your best friend is just do as many demos as you can, talk to people. unbias feedback is your best friend.


----------



## Gary Mac

chefhow said:


> Gary, you've got my number, feel free to give a call any time. I understand if you dont want to come into the "hood" but we could meet at Mic's house for an impromptu GTG.


Oh I know, you guys are great, and please, please, please dont take my post as complaining about not getting help... If there was ever a moron that access to virtually unlimited local knowledge, its me. My issue is my work schedule, and Im horrible with making plans.

As far as my post, I know I learned more about competition audio sitting in Mic's car for about 20min a year ago, listening to him explain various things, than I have sufing around on this website for the past 2 years. If any new person is like, the one-on-one conversations with examples are invaluable. 
I was just trying to contribute to your conversation.


----------



## AccordUno

I've been reading this for a while, I'm going to agree with Erin on the trophies, I racked up quite a bit of them, I ended up tossing them or giving them away when I moved or did some spring cleaning.. 

I mean there's ways to reduce the cost of certain items, but it does require an upfront investment, Like score sheets make them electronic, when a person signs up for a event a electronic form is made available for the judges, then a device (preferably a tablet) can be used to record the scores and at the end of the day print them a copy before the trophies are handed out. This way you don't have to mail MECA the copies because it will be on their servers (sorry I'm a IT guy). only cost for that would be printer ink and paper. 
As far as getting the scores to MECA, an upload process that takes in the data and saves it to a database. 

Trophies, how many times have you gone to a show where there's a ton load of extra trophies left because no one was in that class or not enough people. Sure trophies are nice, but after a while it becomes a piece of plastic that gets awarded. I got a couple thick glass or thick plexi trophies that I have kept because they were neat. There's got to be something out there that people would actually want other than a trophy.

There's a few more things that can be done to reduce cost. just need to think about it..


----------



## Mic10is

AccordUno said:


> I've been reading this for a while, I'm going to agree with Erin on the trophies, I racked up quite a bit of them, I ended up tossing them or giving them away when I moved or did some spring cleaning..
> 
> I mean there's ways to reduce the cost of certain items, but it does require an upfront investment, Like score sheets make them electronic, when a person signs up for a event a electronic form is made available for the judges, then a device (preferably a tablet) can be used to record the scores and at the end of the day print them a copy before the trophies are handed out. This way you don't have to mail MECA the copies because it will be on their servers (sorry I'm a IT guy). only cost for that would be printer ink and paper.
> As far as getting the scores to MECA, an upload process that takes in the data and saves it to a database.
> 
> Trophies, how many times have you gone to a show where there's a ton load of extra trophies left because no one was in that class or not enough people. Sure trophies are nice, but after a while it becomes a piece of plastic that gets awarded. I got a couple thick glass or thick plexi trophies that I have kept because they were neat. There's got to be something out there that people would actually want other than a trophy.


Jose you are right and I will say that IASCA is doing exactly as you suggested. New TERMLAB Software allows direct upload of all info. As soon as some glitches are worked out then, Judges will be able to use a Tablet of some sort to score vehicles and then upload it directly. SPl will be scored and , push a button and its sent in.


since MECA uses Termlab for SPL--this would also be an option, but it would be up to Steve to take the 1st step in contacted Wayne about it and I am sure there is a cost involved in making MECA their own version.

The only major hiccup is that even tho TERMLAB RTA is vastly improved apparently there is a steady roll off on the top end response that needs to be fixed. so Scoring RTA is an issue currently that they are working to resolve

as far as Trophies--as Howard has already mentioned--its alot of the new guys and SPL guys and few others who want the trophies.
I got to the point when we bought a house and had to move, that I pulled the plates off mine and was going to make a big Plaque with all the name plates on them so I could ditch the trophies.
Hell, the one trophy I spent Years trying to get, my 1st IASCA World Finals Championship, was disassembled to get it home from Kansas Cit and then never reassembled...lol
MECA championship was more recent and never had to endure a move, so they are still assembled.

But Some people WANT the trophy. They are there soley for the Trophy.
and youd be really surprised and how many people get really bitchy when you dont have trophies.
Hell, even nice medals or custom plaques arent good enough for some people. That $8 piece of 2ft plastic makes spending Thousands on dollars and hours on their systems worth it...


----------



## highly

Neat idea, but one that I fear would fail at implementation. Last season I cometed RTA four times. You are supposed to get an RTA printout of the results when that happens. The judge had a laser printer and it never managed to produce output. Paper, in spite of its cost in this case, always works. It's also much cheaper than an iPad for every judge, associated headaches, and failed user experiences. Though I'd love to go that route I just don't see it saving anyone any money. Please don't take this as idea-bashing, either. I really do like the idea (I teach automation systems for the technicians that maintain them. I know exactly what you are talking about!).

I don't think the cost of the scoresheets is high from a production standpoint. Their expense is a planned expense by the organization.

As far as trophies go... I am pulling the tags off of mine this week and recycling them back to the Boys' Club. This year's state finals trophies were the little 6" ones that you usually get for third place at a single point event. The event cost the same money as always, though.

I'd rather get a piece of paper and the points for single point shows and trophies at triple point or Finals events, but that is from the perspective from someone with a room full of trophies. When it was my first few it mattered more.


----------



## AccordUno

Highly, I write code for a living so for me to do something like that and implement is not really a hard thing to do. First off, I would not be using an Ipad as you can get Android based tablets for 149 or use an ipod touch. 

here's a simple setup:

- computer with printer running a web server (apache or IIS)
- wireless router
- 2-3+ tablets, ipod touch, or cheap laptops with wireless card (depending on type of show)


There's always a computer at a show.. It's doable. MECA's webmaster should be able to crank that out with no problem.. if not, I can do it for free.


----------



## bertholomey

I've only competed in one IASCA and one MECA event.... so I don't know if I am 'qualified' to respond..... about trophies..... I am/was of the opinion that gift cards for music would be much more usable then a trophy. You can have various amounts for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place, could keep uncollected cards for the next meet, and could even be mailed to folks that have to leave before the award ceremony. 

I usually get music suggestions while demoing people's cars... would be nice to have a $25 Amazon card to buy some of the stuff I just heard played. Just an off-the-wall thought.


----------



## stereo_luver

I just talked with Steve from MECA concerning what *I* can do to help. I have a few ideas and we talked about these. He is sending me some material I can use to help in my promoting MECA to different potential sponsors to help next year. I travel alot with my work so I have the chance to hit locations across the country for possible events. One thing I was wondering is how many of us have trophies we have gathered over the years that we could donate. I mean personally this was my first year and yes I'd like to keep my trophies. But looking ahead I'd be willing to part with the trophies that were leading up to a State or World final. These could be donated and used for events to cut the cost. I'd keep my State and World Finals trophies and let the local trophies go to the new members or first timers at another event. That could be a cost cut right there. Would it hurt for anyone in MECA or another orginization to talk with where they work to try and get some funds for sponsorship to help an event be held? Every dollar donated would be a help.

Chuck


----------



## pionkej

I agree that some people care about trophies too much and it would be hard to get rid of, but why not have a trophy for 1st place ONLY until Regionals or Finals. 2nd & 3rd get a certificate or something. That would INCREASE the appeal of getting first place to those who car about trophies and reduce cost by 2/3. 

You could also give the option at registration for each event to each competitor for "trophy" or "no trophy". If you want the chance to win a trophy, the entry is $10 more. Or to put a positive spin on it, there is a $10 "discount" if you opt for "no trophy". This may only take one season, but would quickly show how important they really are.

I think the show/shine is a good thing since it invites another (and likely most popular) element to MECA. I haven't even looked at that side of things, but why not do a Classic Car and Modern Car category (if the format isn't already that way)? I don't know where everybody stands on car shows, but most people don't like having a single category car show. To them it's similar to SQ and SPL being one group for "Audio".

If you can pull the Show/Shine side off without letting it get too big and watering down the premise of MECA, audio, you could probably get more sponsors for events, higher attendance, and more/bigger venues. At that point, you could even get local car clubs to host events. There could be a category for that particular car model (in the "show" section) and everything else would be normal MECA categories.

No idea if any of that is good, but I'm in the same boat that if we throw enough ideas up, one is bound to stick.


----------



## highly

AccordUno said:


> Highly, I write code for a living so for me to do something like that and implement is not really a hard thing to do. First off, I would not be using an Ipad as you can get Android based tablets for 149 or use an ipod touch.
> 
> here's a simple setup:
> 
> - computer with printer running a web server (apache or IIS)
> - wireless router
> - 2-3+ tablets, ipod touch, or cheap laptops with wireless card (depending on type of show)
> 
> 
> There's always a computer at a show.. It's doable. MECA's webmaster should be able to crank that out with no problem.. if not, I can do it for free.


I'm not saying it can't be done at the server end, I agree that's cake. What happens when you have a show at a casino in the middle of a parking lot in 115 degree ambient temperatures in Oklahoma. No wifi, no power for vehicles to even plug in to. One extension cord going to the SPL tree that later goes up in smoke from the current of 40 150-watt lights in the tree. I'm not making craziness up ... this is what has actually happened at more than one show out here. It gets to 130-140 in the car during judging. 

What you have at shows in TN may differ significantly from what others experience. Is it unmanageable? No, it isn't... but it isn't as simple as a little server-side code either. Love the idea. Don't think it's as simple as it seems at first blush.


----------



## chefhow

pionkej said:


> I think the show/shine is a good thing since it invites another (and likely most popular) element to MECA. I haven't even looked at that side of things, but why not do a Classic Car and Modern Car category (if the format isn't already that way)? I don't know where everybody stands on car shows, but most people don't like having a single category car show. To them it's similar to SQ and SPL being one group for "Audio".
> 
> If you can pull the Show/Shine side off without letting it get too big and watering down the premise of MECA, audio, you could probably get more sponsors for events, higher attendance, and more/bigger venues. At that point, you could even get local car clubs to host events. There could be a category for that particular car model (in the "show" section) and everything else would be normal MECA categories.
> 
> No idea if any of that is good, but I'm in the same boat that if we throw enough ideas up, one is bound to stick.


MECA will never get away from giving out trophies, its part of the culture but if we could get on a NATIONAL purchase plan that would make it at least reasonable in costs. Send them to me broken down with all the parts and I will assemble them myself kind of thing. 

As to the show and shine, there are 8 categories from Classic Mild, Vette to Extreme Import. At Pa State Finals there must have been 20+ cars in the S&S comp with another 20 there to support the clubs. It was like going to a Custom Car show with an SQ show on the side and it was great. That is not the norm tho. As I said in one of my earlier posts I have contacted a few of my local car clubs to see if they would want to partner up but alot of them are hesitant for a myriad of reasons. Either way its getting ppl out to compete with an Org that they arent familar with. You cant do any for free because of the costs incurred so you have to work at convincing them to show up.


----------



## stereo_luver

No option at the entry. Option comes AFTER the awards. A buy-back or ask for a donation towards the continued support for MECA?

Chuck


----------



## Wheres The Butta

My only gripe with show and shine at the PA show was those guys were blasting their stereos all day long, *right next to the SQ guys*. 

They were told at least 999999999 times to turn that **** off, but they didn't listen. Even if the judges are experienced and talented enough to tune that stuff out, it was very tough for an amateur like myself to get demos in other people's cars. 

I was trying to listen to other people's cars and talk with them, but it's kind of distracting to have a wall of PA speakers blaring 20 feet away.

Don't get me started on the guys who brought a race car with no exhaust and started revving the engine 10 feet away from my vehicle right in the middle of SQ judging.


----------



## Mic10is

Wheres The Butta said:


> My only gripe with show and shine at the PA show was those guys were blasting their stereos all day long, *right next to the SQ guys*.
> 
> They were told at least 999999999 times to turn that **** off, but they didn't listen. Even if the judges are experienced and talented enough to tune that stuff out, it was very tough for an amateur like myself to get demos in other people's cars.
> 
> I was trying to listen to other people's cars and talk with them, but it's kind of distracting to have a wall of PA speakers blaring 20 feet away.
> 
> Don't get me started on the guys who brought a race car with no exhaust and started revving the engine 10 feet away from my vehicle right in the middle of SQ judging.


you mean the guy who had to get towed?..lol
Yeh, I was right in the middle of judging when he started revving....
I was not happy--then I got a good laugh (yes once in awhile I smile and laugh) when he got towed


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> ... then I got a good laugh (yes once in awhile I smile and laugh)


Got any pictures to prove it?


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Got any pictures to prove it?


no, all pics are immediately deleted or burned...BTW goto VA beach this Sunday


----------



## eviling

Wheres The Butta said:


> My only gripe with show and shine at the PA show was those guys were blasting their stereos all day long, *right next to the SQ guys*.
> 
> They were told at least 999999999 times to turn that **** off, but they didn't listen. Even if the judges are experienced and talented enough to tune that stuff out, it was very tough for an amateur like myself to get demos in other people's cars.
> 
> I was trying to listen to other people's cars and talk with them, but it's kind of distracting to have a wall of PA speakers blaring 20 feet away.
> 
> Don't get me started on the guys who brought a race car with no exhaust and started revving the engine 10 feet away from my vehicle right in the middle of SQ judging.


haha how about that little red car with the rotery engine, that thing was unbelievably loud for its size :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> no, all pics are immediately deleted or burned...BTW goto VA beach this Sunday


..... nice.... drive to Raleigh some weekend


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> ..... nice.... drive to Raleigh some weekend


im actually looking to move to that area in the next year or 2


----------



## BowDown

Mic10is said:


> im actually looking to move to that area in the next year or 2


Great area to be in. My brother lives just outside city.. been there for about 15yrs now.


----------



## KP

SPL gets clinics either A: By entering the MECA show and as a warm up to the official round. Or B: For $10 and not officially entering the comp. Why not do the same thing for SQ. Give an official scored judging for $10. No consideration in placement, no points for Finals, no trophy, just a score to go from. Would be good for the GTG folks that just want to see what they score. Sheet would be given to them, no announced score. They can take it to the grave or post it up on DIY. Owners choice. Would need to be a single sheet of paper, not a numbered MECA score sheet.

The SQ side could use about 30% more entries but that is about all the current judging structure could handle. Too many cars and you have to get more judges, then re-judge the top few from each judge to get a true BOS. The $$ is in SPL and S&S. Quick to judge and tally the scores. I have went to Sunday Regionals in the 90's and be late to work Monday, coming straight from the show, driving all night. True story.

Offer a SQ scored clinic to get more folks started in SQ and recruit SPL and S&S's for the $$.

Trophies: I just stick them back in the extras box while no one is looking. Only keep the ones of some sort of significance.


----------



## Mic10is

AcuraTLSQ said:


> SPL gets clinics either A: By entering the MECA show and as a warm up to the official round. Or B: For $10 and not officially entering the comp. Why not do the same thing for SQ. Give an official scored judging for $10. No consideration in placement, no points for Finals, no trophy, just a score to go from. Would be good for the GTG folks that just want to see what they score. Sheet would be given to them, no announced score. They can take it to the grave or post it up on DIY. Owners choice. Would need to be a single sheet of paper, not a numbered MECA score sheet.


thats a great idea. and could be worth looking into for GTG and some of the shows we do.

However, we are in an area where majority of the SPL'ers were on a team(s) that was not happy after the 2010 Finals.
Thus, they essentially boycotted MECA this past season. We had several just flat out tells u, if we held a show with MECA there in any fashion, that they would not come. and They sure as hell didnt and made sure others didnt as well.

So our biggest turn out actually is SQ. and even traveling to some other areas, SQ had better turn outs than SPL and S&S

I do see more people moving away from regular SPL tho and more into the Park and Pound or Bassboxing type of format. 
so I think that needs more emphasis and attention as well...and at least with this--you hear some music once in awhile...


----------



## scyankee

AcuraTLSQ said:


> SPL gets clinics either A: By entering the MECA show and as a warm up to the official round. Or B: For $10 and not officially entering the comp. Why not do the same thing for SQ. Give an official scored judging for $10. No consideration in placement, no points for Finals, no trophy, just a score to go from. Would be good for the GTG folks that just want to see what they score. Sheet would be given to them, no announced score. They can take it to the grave or post it up on DIY. Owners choice. Would need to be a single sheet of paper, not a numbered MECA score sheet.
> 
> The SQ side could use about 30% more entries but that is about all the current judging structure could handle. Too many cars and you have to get more judges, then re-judge the top few from each judge to get a true BOS. The $$ is in SPL and S&S. Quick to judge and tally the scores. I have went to Sunday Regionals in the 90's and be late to work Monday, coming straight from the show, driving all night. True story.
> 
> Offer a SQ scored clinic to get more folks started in SQ and recruit SPL and S&S's for the $$.
> 
> Trophies: I just stick them back in the extras box while no one is looking. Only keep the ones of some sort of significance.


I like this idea.


----------



## Micksh

AcuraTLSQ said:


> SPL gets clinics either A: By entering the MECA show and as a warm up to the official round. Or B: For $10 and not officially entering the comp. Why not do the same thing for SQ. Give an official scored judging for $10. No consideration in placement, no points for Finals, no trophy, just a score to go from. Would be good for the GTG folks that just want to see what they score. Sheet would be given to them, no announced score. They can take it to the grave or post it up on DIY. Owners choice. Would need to be a single sheet of paper, not a numbered MECA score sheet.
> 
> The SQ side could use about 30% more entries but that is about all the current judging structure could handle. Too many cars and you have to get more judges, then re-judge the top few from each judge to get a true BOS. The $$ is in SPL and S&S. Quick to judge and tally the scores. I have went to Sunday Regionals in the 90's and be late to work Monday, coming straight from the show, driving all night. True story.
> 
> Offer a SQ scored clinic to get more folks started in SQ and recruit SPL and S&S's for the $$.
> 
> Trophies: I just stick them back in the extras box while no one is looking. Only keep the ones of some sort of significance.


I think that idea would really help turnouts at shows. I haven't competed in a number of years myself, but I know a friend of mine whose car we are starting a build in the spring for is hesitant to compete for fear he'll get embarrassed... I told him losing is a good way to learn what the judges look for in a car but he still worries about it. Your idea to offer getting your car judged without actually competing would help alleviate some fears for first time competitors I believe...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DAT

Micksh said:


> I think that idea would really help turnouts at shows. I haven't competed in a number of years myself, but I know a friend of mine whose car we are starting a build in the spring for is hesitant to compete for fear he'll get embarrassed... I told him losing is a good way to learn what the judges look for in a car but he still worries about it. Your idea to offer getting your car judged without actually competing would help alleviate some fears for first time competitors I believe...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I like this idea also.


----------



## BowDown

Coming into this idea as an outsider (considering I haven't officially competed under a paid membership)... This idea may help bring people in, but the score really doesn't mean a whole lot. It's going to be up to the judges to give out a good deal of suggestions and critiques to get people really hooked. If a judge hands you back a 50 out of 100 in MECA and basically slams your system it's really going to sting. I went down to the Baltimore meet with what I thought was a really great sounding system.. and it turns out I scored alot lower than I thought I would of (75.5 meca, 199 iasca). I paid the full shot for the scoring, and while it did sting a bit the notes on the score sheet really helped me make the correct changes. Scores are nice.. but critiques are what makes it worth the money.


----------



## Micksh

BowDown said:


> Coming into this idea as an outsider (considering I haven't officially competed under a paid membership)... This idea may help bring people in, but the score really doesn't mean a whole lot. It's going to be up to the judges to give out a good deal of suggestions and critiques to get people really hooked. If a judge hands you back a 50 out of 100 in MECA and basically slams your system it's really going to sting. I went down to the Baltimore meet with what I thought was a really great sounding system.. and it turns out I scored alot lower than I thought I would of (75.5 meca, 199 iasca). I paid the full shot for the scoring, and while it did sting a bit the notes on the score sheet really helped me make the correct changes. Scores are nice.. but critiques are what makes it worth the money.


Agreed...feedback from the judges is HUGE. Even notes written on the scoresheet would be helpful. Any way the rookie competitor can learn would be appealing. Even if a judges opinion is subjective, they still have much more experience hearing what sounds good than the typical competitor would. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling

AcuraTLSQ said:


> SPL gets clinics either A: By entering the MECA show and as a warm up to the official round. Or B: For $10 and not officially entering the comp. Why not do the same thing for SQ. Give an official scored judging for $10. No consideration in placement, no points for Finals, no trophy, just a score to go from. Would be good for the GTG folks that just want to see what they score. Sheet would be given to them, no announced score. They can take it to the grave or post it up on DIY. Owners choice. Would need to be a single sheet of paper, not a numbered MECA score sheet.
> 
> The SQ side could use about 30% more entries but that is about all the current judging structure could handle. Too many cars and you have to get more judges, then re-judge the top few from each judge to get a true BOS. The $$ is in SPL and S&S. Quick to judge and tally the scores. I have went to Sunday Regionals in the 90's and be late to work Monday, coming straight from the show, driving all night. True story.
> 
> Offer a SQ scored clinic to get more folks started in SQ and recruit SPL and S&S's for the $$.
> 
> Trophies: I just stick them back in the extras box while no one is looking. Only keep the ones of some sort of significance.


thats a great idea, but it takes so long to do a show by the time judges are done, it's easily into the afternoon quite a bit, it might just annoy the people who are placing...i know allot of people come to the shows with other plans and time constraints.


----------



## KP

SQ clinics should be done in line with the regular SQ judging. Sheet handed to the entrant when complete. Go over the score sheet with them. No need to hold it back. Give it right then and there.


----------



## MacLeod

eviling said:


> thats a great idea, but it takes so long to do a show by the time judges are done, it's easily into the afternoon quite a bit, it might just annoy the people who are placing...i know allot of people come to the shows with other plans and time constraints.


That's true but its rarely the SQ judging that is last to finish up. Since there are normally twice as many SPL'ers, us SQ guys are usually twiddling our thumbs for 2 or 3 hours waiting. There would be plenty of time for SQ clinics.


----------



## chefhow

MacLeod said:


> That's true but its rarely the SQ judging that is last to finish up. Since there are normally twice as many SPL'ers, us SQ guys are usually twiddling our thumbs for 2 or 3 hours waiting. There would be plenty of time for SQ clinics.


Aaron, the problem up in my area is that I only do SQ shows currently and they have been drawing 15-20 cars. We offer clinics to all first time competitors and do what we can to help, but it does/can take quiet a bit of time to do judging for that many cars.


----------



## ErinH

That's a good amount of cars.


----------



## turbo5upra

Typically we get get on the road at 4-5 from mic and chefs show.... Which makes for one hell of a day if it's hot out.... Another hour or two would suck lol


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> Typically we get get on the road at 4-5 from mic and chefs show.... Which makes for one hell of a day if it's hot out.... Another hour or two would suck lol


Less ass grabbing and it might go quicker. :laugh:

Just sayin..


----------



## Boostedrex

MacLeod said:


> That's true but its rarely the SQ judging that is last to finish up. Since there are normally twice as many SPL'ers, us SQ guys are usually twiddling our thumbs for 2 or 3 hours waiting. There would be plenty of time for SQ clinics.


It's usually the exact opposite out here in CA. The SPL people typically finish up at least an hour to hour and a half before the SQ judging finishes. It's not that we don't draw a good SPL crowd, but it's rare to see less than 15 SQ cars at a CA MECA event.


----------



## KP

Looks like the SPL and S&S enteries need to be recruited in some areas.


----------



## chefhow

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Looks like the SPL and S&S enteries need to be recruited in some areas.


UP in Md/Pa we tried but the 2 big teams which control 75% of the SPL scene have made it a rule not to attend any MECA events because of things that happened at Finals in 2010. We lost 10-15 cars per show MINIMUM from that and they went and started their own SPL league where they draw 20+ cars every other week from April thru Sept. and will compete in IDBL and DB Drag events only as long as they aren't held in conjunction w/a MECA event. That has made it impossible to draw more than 3-4 SPL cars so we just don't offer it anymore.


----------



## KP

Perfect opportunity for new folks to get into the MECA SPL side and not have to compete against seasoned competitors.


----------



## chefhow

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Perfect opportunity for new folks to get into the MECA SPL side and not have to compete against seasoned competitors.


Now that is funny!!!! You wouldnt happen to have a Term Pro that I could borrow with a mic and stand would you?


----------



## Boostedrex

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Perfect opportunity for new folks to get into the MECA SPL side and not have to compete against seasoned competitors.


Very valid point!!


----------



## highly

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Perfect opportunity for new folks to get into the MECA SPL side and not have to compete against seasoned competitors.


I played around in that arena a little bit last year but it didn't really stick. I had my hands more than sufficiently full with learning the SQ ropes. It might be something I look into in the future, though. I agree, it does seem like a reasonable enough way to support the organization, and I am all for THAT.

-T


----------



## stereo_luver

How many other forums are we members of? And of those other forums how many are we talking about MECA and events that are happening? Has anyone thought of posting flyers at local shops promoting events that are a reasonable drive? Never hurts to ask the owners of those shops. Especially if it means customers might go to the events and return to make purchases to get deeper into the hobby and start competing. Not only car audio stores. Just a thought.

Chuck


----------



## Wheres The Butta

stereo_luver said:


> How many other forums are we members of? And of those other forums how many are we talking about MECA and events that are happening? Has anyone thought of posting flyers at local shops promoting events that are a reasonable drive? Never hurts to ask the owners of those shops. Especially if it means customers might go to the events and return to make purchases to get deeper into the hobby and start competing. Not only car audio stores. Just a thought.
> 
> Chuck


I posted up about several local MECA events on other forums. I have been trying to get some friends to attend also.


----------



## MacLeod

chefhow said:


> UP in Md/Pa we tried but the 2 big teams which control 75% of the SPL scene have made it a rule not to attend any MECA events because of things that happened at Finals in 2010. We lost 10-15 cars per show MINIMUM from that and they went and started their own SPL league where they draw 20+ cars every other week from April thru Sept. and will compete in IDBL and DB Drag events only as long as they aren't held in conjunction w/a MECA event. That has made it impossible to draw more than 3-4 SPL cars so we just don't offer it anymore.


That is just pathetic. Nothing worse in the world than sore cry baby losers.


----------



## turbo5upra

I would say it is with good reason that they don't attend.... If I have the correct team/story...


----------



## MacLeod

Not attending is one thing but actively boycotting and purposely trying to hurt an organization is another. 

I don't know the story so I hope they have a good reason. I hate to think a team would stoop to all that just over a dust up at finals.


----------



## chefhow

MacLeod said:


> Not attending is one thing but actively boycotting and purposely trying to hurt an organization is another.
> 
> I don't know the story so I hope they have a good reason. I hate to think a team would stoop to all that just over a dust up at finals.


They havent tried to hurt MECA or anything like that, they just wont attend an event that is associated with MECA at all. They compete in MASS at IASCA events and all other SPL events as long as MECA isnt paired up with them. 

I'm not going to get into the details of what happened but it sucked and it has hurt us in this part of the country when it comes to putting on SPL events.


----------



## ramos

MacLeod said:


> Not attending is one thing but actively boycotting and purposely trying to hurt an organization is another.
> 
> I don't know the story so I hope they have a good reason. I hate to think a team would stoop to all that just over a dust up at finals.




They are not out to hurt meca other than their team not participating in anything related to meca.


----------



## MacLeod

OK. Guess I misread the post to say that they wouldnt even hit DB Drag or IASCA shows if MECA was there. That seemed over the top to me.


----------

